# "Der Hauptmann von Köpenick"



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:

Was'n das bitte für'n Titel??

Aber es ist ganz leicht erklärt - Die Grundsaussage des "Hautmann von Köpenicks" ist:

Der Mensch will arbeiten,  bekommt aber ohne Pass keine Arbeit. Also will er den Pass beantragen, aber ohne Arbeit bekommt er keinen Pass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und genauso fühle ich mich leider bei WoW...

Ich bin noch nicht sooo lange 80 - habe mir für mehrere tausend Gold das beste an Rüssi gekauft, was man so im AH kriegen kriegen kann. Den Rest, also alles was besser ist und die nötige Erfahrung bekommt man in den Instanzen.
So... nun werden ja oft genug Gruppen gesucht und ich bin eine der ersten, die "Hier" schreit.
Dann kommt die Frage:
"Wieviel dps machste?"
und
"Warste schonmal drin?"

Tja... und dann gehts los... dps als Hexenmeisterin ungebuffed knapp 1,5, gebuffed knapp 1,8
Meiner Meinung nach für gekaufte Ausrüstung und nicht ein einziges t-Teil nicht so schlecht.

"Nö, zu wenig... und drin warste auch noch nie?? Nee, lass mal, wir brauchen Leute mit Erfahrung..."

Ja, nee, ist klar... schönen Dank auch.
Wer erklärt mir jetzt, wie ich bitte an bessere Ausrüstung und Erfahrung kommen soll, wenn einen keiner mitnimmt?
So wie sich die meisten Spieler verhalten, sind die bei Erreichen von Stufe 80 best equiped und haben anscheinend nachts im Traum 'ne Eingebung gehabt, wies in den Inis aussieht und wie sie funzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder wie haben die ihre Erfahrung bekommen?
Ja, die waren schnell, waren die ersten 80er - als andere auch noch keine Erfahrung hatten, und haben sich eben zusammen getan. Aber das ist ja nun schon ein paar Wochen/Monate her... die die jetzt erst 80 werden haben eben Pech gehabt *so what*

Ich spiel das Spiel echt gerne und verbringe dafür, dass ich Vollzeit arbeite, echt viel Zeit damit, aber es vergeht einem echt der Spaß, wenn man gerne wo mit würde, um vielleicht auch mal ein tolles Teil zu bekommen, und dann "nö" gesagt wird...
Oder noch besser:

Tja, und dann "erbarmt" sich trotzdem mal wer:
Man geht Azjul Nerub Hero - der Tank zieht sich gleich nach der ersten Kurve 6-9 Mobs anstatt nur EINE Dreiergruppe und man wiped 5 x hintereinander- und bekommt dann gesagt "Ey, Ihr DD's macht zu wenig dps"
Ja, Hallo?

Ich bin manchmal echt gefrustet, und wünsch mir nichts sehnlicher als Leute, die eben wissen, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben... *seufz*

Es ist eben wie beim Hauptmann vo Köpenick... ohne Erfahrung und gute Rüssi keine Inis, ohne Inis keine Erfahrung und keine gute Rüssi...


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2009)

_Köpenick <3_


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

Ich kann dir nur raten dir eine nette Gilde zu suchen.
Ich mach zum Beispiel morgen den Naxx10 Raidleiter für fast alles Neulinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke nicht, dass es bis Kel klappt, aber hey, es wird Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helios-23 (13. Februar 2009)

Das kenn ich zu genüge! ^^
Da gehts dir wie mir, bin pala heiler, hab fast 1900 Spelldamage und 32 % crit, find trotzdem kaum Gruppen! begründung ist fast immer das equip zu schlecht ist!
Der Großteil der Leute will eben durch alles nur noch durch rushen und es soll so schnell wie möglich gehen!
Leider habe ich keinen Plan, was ich dir da raten soll, außer vielleicht nimms gelassen hin und such einfach weiter, irgendwann findet sich schon nee gute Gruppe!

mfg
Helios-23


----------



## Scotty1976 (13. Februar 2009)

Recht hast du! 

Aber die, die nach hohen DPS fragen sind meistens solche, die selber nicht genug fahren und 
sich dann "ziehen" lassen wollen bzw. die Ini selber nicht kennen. 

Ich hab eher das Problem, dass, wenn ich in ne Hero gehe, immer genau das Gegenteil von dem droppt, was ich brauche. 

Sprich, bin ich mit meinem DK drin, droppen die Bosse Tankzeug! :-(

Gruß
Scotty

P.S.: Wenn du auf Ambossar wärst, würde ich dich mitnehmen! :-)


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> *** ***



Also wenn man will kann man schon vor den Raids was aus sich machen und das ist auch nicht wirklich schwer, notfalls hol Dir Meinungen und Erfahrung von Leuten die Deine Klasse spielen.


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich gebe dir völlig Recht ich finde sowas auch unmöglich.Anscheinend ist es bei WoW in Mode gekommen erst nach Erfahrung und DPS zu fragen und das finde ich schlimm.Man sollte net vergessen das jeder mal angefangen hat


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir völlig Recht ich finde sowas auch unmöglich.Anscheinend ist es bei WoW in Mode gekommen erst nach Erfahrung und DPS zu fragen und das finde ich schlimm.Man sollte net vergessen das jeder mal angefangen hat



Das stimmt sicher aber man sollte dann halt erstmal mit Leuten auf gleichem Niveau oder Twinks anfangen mitzugehen und nicht gleich in gute Gruppen wollen. Ich geh ohne Gearcheck nicht mal ne Hero weil ich hab keine Lust Leute zu ziehen oder Repkosten zu farmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (13. Februar 2009)

Joa, würde die auch raten eine  nette Gilde zu suchen. Dann kannst mit den Gildenintern die 5er Heros abfarmen und die sind dann auch nicht böse wenn sie dir mal die Bosse erklären müssen solang du lernbereit bist^^


----------



## Soulman999 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde die auch eine Gilde empfehlen, da muss man 
1. keien tolle rüstung haben
2.Hat noch nette leute die dich nciht nach dps fragen
3.keine zahlenschieber die nur auf dmg meter 1. sein wolln


----------



## spencer10 (13. Februar 2009)

Viele kennen das Problem. Man kann Dir leider nur raten dir eine vernünftige Gilde zu suchen mit denen man sowas rocken kann. Ich persönlich mache es immer so wenn ich einen meiner Char´s hochlevel, achte ich immer drauf wer da noch so alles am leveln ist. Versuche dann mit denen immer die non heros zu gehen. Meistens kennt man sich dann schon ne Zeit und es klappt auch später mit den Heros, weil die ja dann auch ganz frisch da reingehen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varccars (13. Februar 2009)

Kenne dieses Problem auch von füher und werde es sicher auch noch feststellen, da ich noch nicht 80 bin.
Ich gebe dir 2 Tipps mit welchen ich auch Erfolg hatte.

1) Such dir ne Gilde, welche Leute drin hat die nur wegen dem Spass spielen. 
Ich konnte so auch schon einpaarmal nach Hyial, Bt und regelmässig in Heros.

Und wenn wir doch einmal gestorben sind, hat es niemanden gestört.^^

2) Schreibe selber im SnG Channel nach Leuten und schreibe von vorne herein, 
dass du ka von der ini hast und nicht super equipt bist, da merkst du schnell, wenn das jemandem nicht past
oder sie schreiben dich erst garnicht an.^^

Hoffe konnte dir helfen 
mfg Varccars


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher aber man sollte dann halt erstmal mit Leuten auf gleichem Niveau oder Twinks anfangen mitzugehen und nicht gleich in gute Gruppen wollen. Ich geh ohne Gearcheck nicht mal ne Hero weil ich hab keine Lust Leute zu ziehen oder Repkosten zu farmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup aber wie solls man den machen ,ich kann im Chat nicht sehen ob es eine gute Gruppe ist oder eine weniger gute.Und besseres Equip bekommt man eben nur beim Raid/Ini.


----------



## Beowolf82 (13. Februar 2009)

Wie schon gesagt wurde. Am besten "einfach" eine nette Gilde suchen und mit denen was machen oder du gehst hin und stellst selbst die Gruppen zusammen. Dauert zwar länger, aber dafür wird sicherlich niemand so rumzicken das du nicht genug DPS machst oder zu unerfahren seist.


----------



## Willtaker (13. Februar 2009)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich in den letzten zwei tagen trotzdem mal drei gruppen hatte (teilweise full epic), die einfach rein sind und auf das ganze mit "wieviel dps?" verzichtet haben. war cool. allerdings muss man da erst ne stunde suchen bis man eine solche grupppe findet.

@scotty: ambossar ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur raten dir eine nette Gilde zu suchen.



Das ist ja schon das erste Problem...
Ich hab meine eigene, ich hab das Gildenfach voll, ich brauch das einfach und auch den Zugriff darauf.
Das einem Twink zu übertragen und dann immer hin- und herloggen zu müssen, weil ich ja nicht mehr dran komm, wenn ich in einer anderen Gilde bin, das ist echt irgendwie doof...

Und das nächste: Woher weiß ich denn vorher, ob die Gilde nett ist? Und eben nicht so verkorkste Ansichten hat?
Wenn man schreibt "Suche nette Gilde, die das und und das..." dann schreiben einen hunderttausende an, weil alle wollen neue Mitglieder habe, gerade weibliche ;-)
Aber meist entpuppt sich das dann genauso zu solch Leuten, die ich eben NICHT haben will...



			
				Scotty1976 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wenn du auf Ambossar wärst, würde ich dich mitnehmen! :-)



Das ist aber lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da bin ich leider nicht ;-)


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Jup aber wie solls man den machen ,ich kann im Chat nicht sehen ob es eine gute Gruppe ist oder eine weniger gute.Und besseres Equip bekommt man eben nur beim Raid/Ini.



Das stimmt nicht es gibt schon craftbare Items die einen Raideinstieg erleichtern. Ring Waffe usw. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung ich hatte T7 heal Full und hab dann Gilde gewechselt in der ich auch wie Früher wieder Shadow bin. Ich hab die Stoffsachen gecraftet und Ring und der Rest kam dann von allein.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

hm, alle anderen haben es auch geschafft, oder? mehr kann ich zu dem xxten thread mit diesem thema nicht mehr sagen....


mfg

CIquo


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Februar 2009)

Ja ich kenn das als Heiler zur genüge! 

Hab dann einfach selber die Initiative ergriffen und mir immer schnell nen Tank dazu gesucht und dann den Rest... das klappt wunderbar! Mittlerweile bin ich bei so vielen Leuten auf der FL, dass ich teilweise direkt wenn ich online komme angesprochen werde... 

Mein Tipp also selber aktiv werden! Sich nen Priester oder tank angeln und ne Gruppe aufmachen...

P.S. Biete immer gerne Leuten auf Lothar Allianz meine Hilfe an!!! Vor allem auch gerne frischen 80er Tanks, die aufgrund des equipments noch nicht mitgenommen werden, so ist das ganze nochmal ne Herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ich geh ohne Gearcheck nicht mal ne Hero weil ich hab keine Lust Leute zu ziehen oder Repkosten zu farmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja klar, man will ja nicht mehr Zeit als unbedingt notwendig in der Instanz verbringen. Man spielt ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß.

Ich denke genau das ist das Problem mittlerweile. Die Leute spielen nur noch für epics. Die Instanzen sollen hurtig durchgezergt werden können, die Zeit drängt, alles muss ruck-zuck gehen.

Spaß am eigentlichen Spiel hat man kaum noch. Die Spannung eine Instanz mit eher schlechterem equip oder ungünstigem Setup zu schaffen ist längst nicht mehr da.


----------



## Serenas (13. Februar 2009)

Es absolut zu empfehlen dir eine freundliche Gilde zu suchen, dann klappts auch mit den Instanzen
und allzu übel werden dir Fehler nicht angerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das sag ich als Heiler.


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Und das nächste: Woher weiß ich denn vorher, ob die Gilde nett ist? Und eben nicht so verkorkste Ansichten hat?


Diverse Dinge würde ich beachten, wenn ich eine Gilde suche:
Man spricht dich höflich, mit vernünftiger Rechtschreibung an. Man spricht erst ein bisschen, bevor der Invite kommt. Der Gildenname sollte nicht "TodesDPS aus der Hölle" oder dergleichen sein (den gibt es auf Tichondrius tatsächlich).

Alternativ bau deine Gilde auf, was natürlich etwas länger dauern wird.
Meine Gilde wurde etwa am WotLK Release gegründet, wir hatten bis vor kurzem keinen einzigen 80er. Aber mittlerweile sind wir gildenintern Naxx10 rdy, man kennt sich, im TS gibt es auch rege Beteiligung von einigen. Aber es hat halt Aufbauzeit gebraucht.

Ich kenne die Problematik, und kann dir nur Glück wünschen, wie auch immer du dich entscheidest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du auf Tichondrius spielen, kannst du dich ja mal melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elidias (13. Februar 2009)

Auch ich gebe Dir völlig recht! Ab einem gewissen Status an Equip muss man einfach Instanzen besuchen um sich zu verbessern. Und wenn diese "super-mega-imba-equipten" Leute nicht erwarten würden die Instanz im Handumdrehen und ohne wipe meistern zu können, sondern Auch auf CC und der Gleichen zu achten, wäre das auch kein Problem. 
Leider denken viele sie wären die besten und andere müssten mit ihnen mithalten. Alle haben mal klein angefangen und es wäre toll wenn die Leute sich daran erinnern würden! 
Noch schwerer hat man es als Heiler. Man wird zwar in Instanzen mitgenommen, aber gleichzeitig wird erwartet, das man Schadensspitzen, die den "Imba-Tank" innerhalb von 2 Sekunden über den Jordan schicken, auch ohne weiteres wegheilen kann. Wie oft habe ich schon Sprüche gehört wie:
"Ey lol, die Heiler in meiner Gilde bekommen mich da immer geheilt" oder "Ey, der Heal is echt lausig, ey!!11"
Würden die Leute ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen und kleine Gruppen pullen, könnnte man das auch ganz locker machen. So bekäme ich auch die Gruppe geheilt...
Es bringt leider nichts sich da aufzuregen. Such dir eine nette Gilde und meistere mit denen die Instanzen! So kommst du voran, und die nehmen auch Rücksicht auch dein Equip. 

In diesem Sinne, alles Gute!


----------



## DamokIes (13. Februar 2009)

Da legste Deinen Finger genau auf die Wunde.
Und ich kann Dir nur einen Tip geben: Lüg das nächste Mal wenn du gefragt wirst, ob du schon in der Instanz XYZ warst.
Und wenn sie dich fragen, warum du beim Boss ZYX nicht die Aktion CDE gemacht hast, dann sag entweder
a.) Sorry ich hab eben gepennt. Beim nächsten try werd ich dran denken. Oder
b.) Sorry ich hab die Instanznamen verwechselt. Ich war hier doch noch nicht drin. Aber erklär kurz den Boss dann klappt das schon.

Wenn sie dich dann aus der Gruppe kicken sind es nur dumme Axxxlöcher die Dich nicht verdient haben und Dir
bleibt immernoch Option
c.) Komm in unsere Gilde. Wir schauen nicht aufs Equip/Erfahrung. Wir suchen uns die netten Leute ohne Schwanzverlängerungsaddon.

Bei uns dauern die Instanzen zwar etwas länger, was aber nur daran liegt, das der Ersatztank sich wieder einmal die Lachkrampftränchen
erst aus den Äuglein wischen muß um etwas zu sehen bevor er den nächsten Mob holt denn bei uns herrscht die pure Anarchie im TS
was sehr lustig sein kann.


----------



## Soireen (13. Februar 2009)

Mal vorweg...  Was fantastisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass nun hier eine hübsche junge Frau nen Whine-Thread eröffnet und keiner der standart "mimimi-poster" hier Kommentare abgiebt wie : Käse zum Whine? :-)

Was den Thread als solchen angeht, kann ich weitesgehend verstehen, weshalb gerade Rnd Gruppen vermehrt auf die Ausrüstung der Spieler achten. Man hat halt einfach keine Lust, sich noch immer durch normale heroics zu wipen... 
Eine vernünfitge Gilde, dessen Ziel nicht darin besteht, so schnell wie irgend möglich das Maximum an equip zu farmen wäre für dich wohl das Optimum...
Ich kann deinen Frust durchaus verstehen, keine Frage. Aber wie erfolgreich man in diesem Spiel raidet oder Heros abfarmt liegt an jedem Spieler selbst. Lass dich nicht unterkriegen und versuch es weiter. Und was noch wichtiger ist..  Wenn du den Equipstand erreicht haben solltest, in dem auch Du 3k dps + fährst, handel anders und nimm schwach equipte Spieler mit, wenn sie dich darum bitten...

Ansonsten lese dir doch mal den Thread "WoW liegt im sterben" durch. Dort wird beschrieben, wie einfach man an bessere Items kommt. Es wird sogar als "einsammeln" und nicht als sammeln bezeichnet, wobei ich dem Autor nur 100% recht geben kann :-) WoW hat in der momentanen Spielphase alles an Anspruch verloren, was einst vorhanden war. (Momentan heisst, das kann sich ändern).
Du wirs schneller als dir lieb ist an sehr gutes Gear rankommen...

So long....


----------



## Janica-Damira (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Magierin, Feuerteufel aus Leidenschaft. Und ich kann dein Problem zu gut nachempfinden. In einer vorherigen Gilde hieß es, als ich noch nicht 80 war:" Warum sollen wir mit dir in Non Hero Inis gehen..... such dir doch random Gruppen, aber wenn du 80 bist nehmen wir dich überall mit hin." Dumm wie man manchmal ist, hab ich mich bemüht so schnell wie möglich 80 zu werden ohne den spass am spiel dabei zu verlieren. Als ich dann 80 war hieß es :" warum sollen wir dich mitnehmen, dein Equip ist nciht gut genug, geh mal mit randoms Equip farmen, denn aus den inis brauchen wir nichts mehr, warum also sollen wir mit dir dahin gehen. Außerdem fährst du viel zu wenig dps"

Kurz und gut: ich hab mich von der Fun/Raidgilde getrennt, hab ne neue gefunden, in der ich mich sauwohl fühle, und wenn jemand, weil grad erst 80 geworden und grün und blau ausgerüstet mit nach Naxx will, dann kommt er mit. Egal wie oft wir umfallen, hauptsache es macht Spass. Und die Einstellung macht mir Spass.

Also, solltest du auf Durotan dein Unwesen treiben, schreib mich einfach an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buuge (13. Februar 2009)

also ganz ehrlich, klar ist es von vorteil wenn der dd top equip hat und die instanz kennt, dann geht es ruck zuck und man ist durch. wenn wir aber (tank und heiler) nach dds suchen, und es sind eben noch nicht alle full t7, aber man sieht dass er auch sein blaues questgear verzaubert und zumindest mit grünen steinen sockelt, nehm ich solche leute 100x lieber mit wie "gogo will in 10min durch sein" typen.

und wie soll man bitte ne instanz kennen lernen, wenn man nie mitgenommen wird >.>


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ja klar, man will ja nicht mehr Zeit als unbedingt notwendig in der Instanz verbringen. Man spielt ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß.
> 
> Ich denke genau das ist das Problem mittlerweile. Die Leute spielen nur noch für epics. Die Instanzen sollen hurtig durchgezergt werden können, die Zeit drängt, alles muss ruck-zuck gehen.
> 
> Spaß am eigentlichen Spiel hat man kaum noch. Die Spannung eine Instanz mit eher schlechterem equip oder ungünstigem Setup zu schaffen ist längst nicht mehr da.



Jo sicher will man nicht mehr Zeit als nötig in Inis rumgimpen, vor allem wenn man nichts aus den Inis braucht. Außerdem hat das nichts mit Spaß zu tun wenn man zig Gold repkosten hat, ich als arbeitender Mensch hab nicht immer Zeit und Lust Dailys zu machen um meine Repkosten zu decken also verursache ich auch keine außer in Raids.

Das hat nichts damit zu tun das man für Epics spielt, man schaut sich auch alles an und hat seinen Spaß in guten Gruppen und in nem guten Raid! 

Ich hab sehr viel Spaß obwohl ich Content clear hab und eigentlich keine Items mehr brauche atm. Nee die Spannung Gimps irgendwo durch zu ziehen hab ich wirklich nicht das stimmt. Allerdings helfe ich mit Tipps wo ich kann und drücke beim craften und verzaubern für low Leute auch gerne nen Auge zu denn Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Ich geh auch gern mit Twink mit nur wenn man mit Main nichts mehr braucht ists auch klar das man den dann nur noch für Raid usw auspackt oder bei ner wirklichen Imbagrp aus dem Bekanntenkreis oder?


----------



## Schnuppel (13. Februar 2009)

Mit dem Thema bist Du nicht alleine, DD´s will halt keiner mehr ( wenn Sie mit Questitems an haben )

Meinen Mage nimmt auch keiner mehr mit, ich hab es aufgegeben wenn man 20-30 abgelehnt wird vergeht einen die lust aus inni´s


----------



## Thalema (13. Februar 2009)

Grüsse !

Leider muss ich der TE völlig Recht geben. Ich hatte gestern abend fast das haargenau gleiche Erlebnis. Und die Aufforderung, nach Gruppen, die ungefähr den gleichen Erfahrungsschatz aufweisen, zu suchen, erweist sich als sehr schwierig umzusetzen ... auf der einen Seite gibt es keine Ankündigung "Suche Mitglieder für xyz, die noch keine Erfahrung haben und auch erst lernen wollen" und die Reaktion, wenn man so etwas schreibt, ist voraussehbar (obwohl lol* --- wäre ja mal ein Versuch wert ).

Ich hatte mit meinen mir bekannten Mitspielern auch das "Köpenick" - Thema - ohne Inis keine Ausrüstung und ohne Ausrüstung keine Inis - bis wir beschlossen haben, eine Gilde zu grönden, die eben offen steht für Leute ohne Erfahrung, mit denen man leveln kann und gemeinsam dann die Rüstung erarbeitet und nebenbei einfach Spaß hat. Denn der, so scheint es mir, wird bei den DPS-Leuten unter ferner liefen kategorisiert.

Thalema


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ja klar, man will ja nicht mehr Zeit als unbedingt notwendig in der Instanz verbringen. Man spielt ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß.
> 
> Ich denke genau das ist das Problem mittlerweile. Die Leute spielen nur noch für epics. Die Instanzen sollen hurtig durchgezergt werden können, die Zeit drängt, alles muss ruck-zuck gehen.
> 
> Spaß am eigentlichen Spiel hat man kaum noch. Die Spannung eine Instanz mit eher schlechterem equip oder ungünstigem Setup zu schaffen ist längst nicht mehr da.



hm was ist wenn es mir nunmal mehr spaß macht schnell, sauber und ohne probleme durch eine instanz zu kommen, als alle 10 min den achso spaßigen weg vom gestheiler zu ini zu nehmen?

versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich nehme gerne leute mit in instanzen die noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet sind. bestes beispiel war ein tank. er kam in die grp und hatte auffallend wenig leben. da unser heiler auch nicht der beste war fragte ich ob er kritimmun sei. er sagte logisch, sonst würde ich mich nicht tank nennen, er habe sich gezielt sachen gefarmt, gekauft, craften lassen um kritimmun zu werden, life hat er da vernachlässigt. von da an war ich mir sicher dass diese instanz reibungslos laufen würde ( bis auf den tank kannte ich alle in der grp.) lief sie auch.

auf der anderen seite habe ich auch schon nach einigen wipes in inis 900dps ddler rausgeschmissen, den solche zahlen sind nicht gear abhängig sondern zeugen davon dass diese leute ihren char einfach nicht beherrschen! und ich spiele nunmal gerne mit leuten die es einigermaßen können. beim beachvolleyball würde ich mir ja auch keinen vollpfosten als partner suchen, denn dann macht es nunmal keinen spaß!

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Cholan (13. Februar 2009)

Das Wort "dps" und alles, was damit zusammenhängt, hat mir so den Spaß verdorben, dass mein Account zur Zeit auf Eis gelegt ist. Das ist aber echt erst seit 2, 3 Monaten so, woher kommt das? Was hat sich so drastisch geändert? Klar, WotLK kam raus, aber warum sollte sich plötzlich die Einstellung so vieler Spieler zu dem Spiel geändert haben?


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Februar 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> P.S. Biete immer gerne Leuten auf Lothar Allianz meine Hilfe an!!! Vor allem auch gerne frischen 80er Tanks, die aufgrund des equipments noch nicht mitgenommen werden, so ist das ganze nochmal ne Herausforderung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade, dass du auf der falschen Seite der Macht kämpfst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deine Einstellung finde ich super, denn das ist es ja....alle rennen mit optimalstem gear in die Heros und meckern rum, dass alles zu easy ist....einfach mal mit etwas schwächeren Spielern rein und schon wird aus dem vermeindlichen Selbstläufer doch wieder eine Hürde, die es zu meistern gibt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (13. Februar 2009)

Ich weis nicht, aber das kann nicht nur am Equip liegen.
Also wenn ich Gruppen aufmach, dann frag ich nich groß nach Equip. Allerdings wenn ich merke, dass ich wen invite,
und er ein großes Schild vor sich her zu tragen scheint auf dem "NOOB" steht, dann werd ich auch vorsichtig.

Viel DPS braucht man nur wenn:

- Man die Achievments machen will
- Der Tank zu schlecht equiped ist, und bei langen Kämpfen umkippt, oder soviel DMG frisst das er jeden Healer leersaugt.
- Der Healer zu wenig Mana hat, und einfach nach nem 2 Minutenkampf OOM dasteht

Ich selbst Spiele nen Tankadin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und habe vom Equip her durchaus die Möglichkeit auch ma länger zu warten bis die Gegner fallen.
Dazu noch nen halbwegs gescheiten Healer und die DPS sind mehr oder Minder wurscht.
Solang ein DD über 1k dps kommt is mir das genug. 
Außerdem haste mittlerweile regelmäßig Leute mit in der Grp die 2 -3 k DPS fahren was einen 1k DPSler locker aufwiegt.

Des weiteren solltest du dir klar machen, das eine Grp die dich mit 1,8k dps ablehnt, im Fall das sie dich mitgenommen hätten, viel schlimmer wäre.
Einfach nich so viel sich selber schlecht reden, dann klappt das schon. Hab schon öfter erlebt, das leute solang davon schrieben, dass sie ja irgendwie
noch nich so erfahren sind, keine Ahnung hätten von Ihrer Rotation.... blablabla, das will man nich hören bevor man losgeht. 
Rein und den Bösen auf die Omme hauen. WENN du dann zuwenig DPS fährst wirste schon drauf angesprochen, und bei der richtigen Grp
bekommste auch direkt Tips. Die annehmen, und deinem angenehmen Aufenthalt in der WOW sollte nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

PS: Equip kaufen im AH is zu 90% unnötig, es sei denn du willst dir Tanksachen besorgen und bist kein Schmied.
Einfach die nonHeros abklappern, und mit dem Equip dann die ersten Heros angehen, reicht völlig.


----------



## Cathalina (13. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich schon darauf, dass ich irgendwann endlich 80 bin, das wird zwar noch ein paar Monate dauern, aber dann wird mir genau ergehen wie dir. Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch schon vor WOTLK, bin kurz vor Erscheinen erst 70 geworden, da waren andere schon 1000x Karazhan und Hero-Inis und ZA und BT durch, naürlich hatte dann niemand mehr Lust, mit mir da rein zu gehen, außer ein paar aus meiner Gilde.

Aber dann kam kurz vor WOTLK das Erfolgssystem und plötzlich hatte nicht mal mehr jemand aus der Gilde Zeit für mich, das hat sich übrigens bis jetzt gehalten, außer ein "gz", wenn man mal einen Erfolg errungen hat, liest man nix mehr von denen, Hilfsbereitschaft und Geselligkeit ist seit WOTLK quasi wie weggeblasen. Am Anfang denkt man noch, naja alles neu, muss eben alles ausprobiert werden, legt sich schon, aber von meiner Gilde haben schon einige 3-4 Twinks plus den Main auf 80, so neu kann das alles nicht mehr sein. Und deshalb erhoffe ich mir auch nicht, nach Naxx oder durch die Heros mitgenommen zu werden, wenn ich dann irgendwann auch 80 bin *gg* 

That's gaming life, ich halt es so, dass ich mein eigenes Ding drehe, für mich ist es nur ein Spiel, wobei ich mich entspanne - und T45 ^^ muss ich dann eben nicht unbedingt haben. Take it easy.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Tja... und dann gehts los... dps als Hexenmeisterin ungebuffed knapp 1,5, gebuffed knapp 1,8



Mache ich als Furor Kriegering auch - und es reicht. Mein Geheimnis? Ich leite eine uralte Riesengilde (Sonntag vier Jahre, hihi) und habe daher keine Probleme, Anschluß zu finden. 

Aber was soll ich sagen: wir haben einen einzigen Spieler, einen Schurken, der mehr dps macht (so 2200-2500) der gesamte Rest macht ungefähr soviel wie Du und ich. Und weiß Du was? Auch wenn der Schurke nicht dabei ist, schaffen wir die Bosse. Ja, es stimmt, was die Typen ohne RL sagen: WoW wurde für Casuals wie uns angepaßt. Daraus folgt aber auch, das man jetzt wieder mit etwas gewinnen kann, was den Kern eines jeden MMO ausmacht: sozialem Verhalten. Konkret heißt das, sich Gleichgesinnte zu suchen und entweder eine Gruppe oder eine Gilde aufzumachen und loszulegen. Bis 80 ging alles solo, aber nun muß man zeigen, was man (oder frau) an diplomatischem Geschick und sozialem Auftreten draufhat. Und da sind wir Casuals massiv im Vorteil...

Und was Dich persönlich betrifft: ich schätze, Du wirst keine Probleme damit haben - Dein Posting hier zeigt, von der Wortwahl bis zur exzelleten Rechtschreibung, das Du alles hast, was man braucht, um erfolgreich eine Gruppierung beizutreten.


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Tja... und dann gehts los... dps als Hexenmeisterin ungebuffed knapp 1,5, gebuffed knapp 1,8
> Meiner Meinung nach für gekaufte Ausrüstung und nicht ein einziges t-Teil nicht so schlecht.


naja is schon ein bissl wenig...
vl solltest du an deiner rota arbeiten oder an deiner skillung...
vom equip her so wie du es beschrieben hast fährst du im normalfall 2 - 2,3k dps unbuffed locker war zumindest bei mir so
aber mit flask und bufffood drinn kannst locker naxx mit is ja net so schwer und die bosse sind auch schnell erklärt die können alle net viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite habe ich auch schon nach einigen wipes in inis 900dps ddler rausgeschmissen, den solche zahlen sind nicht gear abhängig sondern zeugen davon dass diese leute ihren char einfach nicht beherrschen! und ich spiele nunmal gerne mit leuten die es einigermaßen können. beim beachvolleyball würde ich mir ja auch keinen vollpfosten als partner suchen, denn dann macht es nunmal keinen spaß!
> 
> mfg
> 
> Ciquo



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass man offensichtlich zu schlecht equipte Leute „zieht“. 
Das macht wirklich keinen Spaß. Aber die Anforderungen, die manche Leute für random Groups stellen sind teilweise lächerlich.

Man kann heroics als DD gehen ohne 3 k Dps zu fahren, man kann sie mit weniger als 2 k Zaubermacht heilen und man kann sie sogar mit weniger als 35 k Leben tanken. 
Und wenn einer die Instanz nicht kennt, dauert es maximal 5 Minuten pro Boss, sie ihm zu erklären.

Das andere Problem ist, wenn Leute offensichtlich überhaupt keinen Plan vom Gruppenspiel haben und zudem noch extrem lernresistent sind. Aber das sehe ich auch erst in der Instanz.


----------



## toryz (13. Februar 2009)

Naja mal so gesagt: Wo soll der Spaß auch herkommen wenn man 20 mal in der Burg (zbsp.) war? Irgendwie ist dann klar wieso die Leute so fix durch huschen wollen wenn sie schon so oft drin waren.


Aber kleiner Tipp: Man muss nicht unbedingt gleich eine Hero stürmen 10 min (etwas übertrieben) nachdem man 80 geworden ist, man kann genau so gut sein EQ auf 80 bringen indem man die ganzen 80er Non hero inis ein paar mal besucht. Und am besten sucht man sich eine feste Gruppe mit denen man das macht und dann auch in die erste Hero geht, da sind die Erwartungen nicht so groß.


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

1,5k - 1,8k reicht absolut...
Der Durchschnitt bei meinen Hero Runs liegt maximal bei 1,5k - 1,6k...


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

Soireen schrieb:


> Mal vorweg...  Was fantastisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass nun hier eine hübsche junge Frau nen Whine-Thread eröffnet und keiner der standart "mimimi-poster" hier Kommentare abgiebt wie : Käse zum Whine? :-)



Noch ist nicht aller Tage abend, bzw noch ist nicht Schuleaus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TEin

Sag doch mal auf welchem Server du bist, vllt findeste ja hier paar nette Leute denen die DPS egal sind.
Außerdem: Ich bin mit meinem Main, einer netten Blutelfen Magierin mit deutlich (!!) weniger DPS in die Heros gegangen. 
Du solltest halt nicht direkt mit Azjol anfangen, die in meinen Augen (durch das Event) doch etwas anspruchsvoller ist
als die anderen Inis. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, lag ich als ich mit heros angefangen habe bei ca 1,2k DPS.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

hm, warum werde ich als dd eigentlich nie nach meinen dps gefragt? entweder ihr geratet immer an die falschen leute oder ich genieße auf meinem server einen guten ruf ^^

mfg

an alle die über "dps" meckern. früher wurde doch nach leben, rüssi, +heal usw. bei heilern und tank gefragt oder? da hat sich keiner beschwert. wieso ist es denn nun so schlimm nach dps gefragt zu werden? (' nein, ich mache es in heros und normalen raids nicht)

dadurch dass sich recount etabliert hat, haben wir nun auch einen vergleich für dds. und was kann man da tun wenn man (ob berechtigt oder nicht) nicht mitgenommen wird? genau, besser werden. und damit meine ich nicht gear farmen sondern die spielweise / skillung optimieren.
habe zu bc zeiten angefangen mich hier in meinem klassenforum mal über verschiedene skillungen/spielweisen erkundigt und mir hintergrundwissen angeeignet. und konnte meine dps fast verdoppeln!! also lesen lesen lesen und dann üben üben üben. danach sollte es selbst mit questgear locker ausreichen um in heros mitgenommen zu werden. 

allerdings kenne ich ziemlich viele leute denen das zu anstrengend/langweilig/sinnlos/wasauchimmer erscheint. naja dann darf man aber auch nicht meckern das man keine inis gehen darf...

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Soireen schrieb:


> Mal vorweg...  Was fantastisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass nun hier eine hübsche junge Frau nen Whine-Thread eröffnet und keiner der standart "mimimi-poster" hier Kommentare abgiebt wie : Käse zum Whine? :-)



Ich nehm das mal als Kompliment :-)
Danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr schreibt hier ja so viel, ich komm gar nicht hinterher, auf alle einzelnen einzugehen, bin nämlich am arbeiten *schäm*

Nur nochmal zum Thema Gilde: Ich hatte weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass ich eigentlich mein Gildenbankfach dringend brauche...

Und an alle, die sagen, sie würden mich mitnehmen ;-)
Ich spiele auf Khaz'Goroth, irgendjemnd von dort hier? Das wär ja super...

Rüssi craften ist klar, ich hab das alles schon gekauft, was es als 80er so gibt in lila, und auch immer gleich zugeschlagen, wenn mal einer ein Dropteil verkauft hat.
Hab Verzauberungen drauf, Steine wenn möglich...
1 bis 2 Teile gibts noch, die hab ich bisher nur nicht bekommen, weil sie mir einfach zu teuer waren, manche Leute haben ja Preisvorstellungen jenseits von Gut und Böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Und das nächste: Woher weiß ich denn vorher, ob die Gilde nett ist? Und eben nicht so verkorkste Ansichten hat?
> Wenn man schreibt "Suche nette Gilde, die das und und das..." dann schreiben einen hunderttausende an, weil alle wollen neue Mitglieder habe, gerade weibliche ;-)
> Aber meist entpuppt sich das dann genauso zu solch Leuten, die ich eben NICHT haben will...



ob die gilde nett ist weißt vorher leider net, aber ich würd jedenfalls keine gilde nehemen die im /2 nach membern sucht.
informier dich vorher etwas im realforum, such dir ne etwas größere gilde mit hp+ts, die ich in der raids zumindest naxx 25iger clear hat.
aber ich denke die warscheinlichkeit das leute die du NICHT willst in einer eher erfolgsorientierten gilde anzutreffen sind, ist etwas geringer.

und was "lfm imbaroxxor dd mit 5k dps oder mehr für vf hero" betrifft, einfach ignorieren,
ich würd net mal mit leuten mitgehen die jemanden vorschreiben wieviel dps man zu fahren hat.
gear ist erst in den 25iger raids wichtig, da kann man sich mal das equip von anderen ansehen, davor ist sowas einfach nur lächerlich.
und selbst da kann man net nach dps fragen.
dps: wo? an trash? beim bomben? bei nem boss wenn man irgendwass im cc hält? bei nem movement encounter?
oder wenn man einfach stehenbleibt und durchnuken kann? raidsupport?
es gibt soviele faktoren für dps, das solche fragen einfach nur dumm sind.

ich würde zwar sicher mehr machen als im /2 verlangt werden, würde aber mit solchen leuten net mitgehen !


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

Schade das sie kein Hordler auf Kargath is...

Okay, ich gebs zu. Erst wollt ich nen 'Käse zum Whine' Beitrag erstellen und hab dann den Avatar gesehen. Wenn sie so aussieht, kann sie gerne unsere Gilde joinen. S'fehlt zwar nicht an weiblichen Stimmen im TS, aber meistens hängt da noch einer drin... ähm dran.
Wie?... Was?... Das ist Off-Topic?... ???

Okay, dann eben doch: 'Noch Käse zum Whine?' Wenn dich eine Gruppe verschmäht, dann nimm ne andere oder such dir ne Stammgruppe. Du wirst doch bestimmt mal ne gute Gruppe gehabt haben, dann schreib dir den Tank und den Heiler auf oder frag sie, ob du sie in die FL packen darfst.
Bedanke dich danach, dass du trotz deinem (gar nicht mal so schwachen) DPS-Output mit durftest und so die Ini gesehen hast. Kurzum: Sei einfach freundlich, dann wirst du wieder mitgenommen.
DPS 1.5k+ reicht btw. für Naxxramas 10 (das mal so am Rande und für all die 'Suche DDler für Gundrak Hero Mind. 2k+'-Idioten da draussen)
Das sind aber alles Dinge, die du auch selber herausfinden hättest können. Deshalb: 'Käse zum Whine?'

LG
Raz


----------



## Düsterglanz (13. Februar 2009)

Dieses Problem gibt es leider schon eine geraume Weile in WOW und eine Patentlösung dagegen wirst du nicht finden. 
Was helfen kann, ist eine gute friendslist, an der man auch weiterarbeitet. Es macht immer wieder Spaß zu sehen, wie viele nette Spieler man kennen lernt, wenn man sich während der Instanz ab und an entspannt im chat unterhält und nicht die einzigen Kommentare aus taktischen Ansagen bestehen. Unter Umständen findet man auf diese Weise, auf Dauer auch eine vernünftige Gilde.

Dir "einfach" eine nette Gilde zu suchen ist zwar meiner Meinung nach, die beste Idee. Gerade im Hinblick auf künftige Teilnahmen an Raids bietet das oft  die besten Möglichkeiten. Aber so "einfach" ist es nun doch wieder nicht. 
Wenn sich da ingame keine Möglichkeit auftut, findest du vielleicht im Realmforum einen Rekrutierungsbeitrag. Da hast du auch häufig sofort einen direkten Ansprechpartner.
Ob die Gilde dann zu dir passt bzw. umgekehrt, findest du sicher in recht kurzer Zeit raus. In meiner Gilde  haben wir grundsätzlich eine Probezeit für die Neuen, in denen sie zwar noch nicht alle Rechte haben (Bankfach usw.) aber erstmal den Großteil der anderen kennen lernen können. Dafür sehen wir auch zu, daß viel gemeinsam unternommen wird. Bisher hat das für alle Beteiligten gut funktioniert.

Ob du allerdings überhaupt einer Gilde beitreten möchtest, musst du natürlich selbst wissen. Es ist sicher etwas mehr Aufwand, immer wieder umloggen zu müssen um sich Items zu zusenden. Andererseits ist das, wenn man eine genügend große Gemeinschaft hat, nicht immer in dem Ausmaß notwendig, da die Möglichkeit besteht, sich gegenseitig aus zuhelfen.

Ach, zwei Sachen, mit denen ich immer gut gefahren bin:
1. Aktive Gruppensuche ist zwar manchmal nervtötend, aber wenn man Geduld beweist und ruhig auch dazuschreibt, daß man nicht "rushen" möchte, erreicht man nach einer Weile meist die richtigen Leute.
2. Solltest du aktiv nach einer Gilde suchen, formulier in Ruhe und nimm dir Zeit die Antworten zu lesen. Die vernünftigen Antworten sind meist die, die etwas länger brauchen und mit Bedacht geschrieben sind. Nette Gilden findest du auf jedem Server. Sie fallen nur oft nicht direkt ins Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> an alle die über "dps" meckern. früher wurde doch nach leben, rüssi, +heal usw. bei heilern und tank gefragt oder? da hat sich keiner beschwert. wieso ist es denn nun so schlimm nach dps gefragt zu werden? (' nein, ich mache es in heros und normalen raids nicht)



das andere sind stats, man kann mich gern nach meiner zaubermacht/crit/haste/hit fragen.
nach dps zu fragen ist so, als würd ich nen tank nach seinen tps (bedrohung pro sekunde) fragen
oder wieviel hps der heiler so fährt


----------



## Jey Dee (13. Februar 2009)

Na ja ka das liegt einfach am Addon, vorher wars halt nur ein Genitalien vergleich, jetzt ist es die Entritskarte in den Puff.

Jeder und alles kann jetzt "Dämätsch1111" machen und jetzt soll das auch jeder. Aber mir als Tank ist das ziemlich wumpe ich lad ein was mit will, weil erfahrungsgemäß wenn Heal und Tank passt, ist der dmg ziemlicht nebensächlich. 

Am besten Antwortest du einfach auf die Frage wie viel damage du machst mit: "Mehr als aussreichend" oder sowas. Und wenn du die Ini nicht kennst lies dir einfach die Bosse kurz durch, buffed hat ja auch die Guides dazu. Der Trash wird in 9/10 fällen weggebommt.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, dass man offensichtlich zu schlecht equipte Leute „zieht“.
> Das macht wirklich keinen Spaß. Aber die Anforderungen, die manche Leute für random Groups stellen sind teilweise lächerlich.
> 
> Man kann heroics als DD gehen ohne 3 k Dps zu fahren, man kann sie mit weniger als 2 k Zaubermacht heilen und man kann sie sogar mit weniger als 35 k Leben tanken.
> ...



ja die anforderungen die manche leute stellen sind manchmal wirklich lächerlich (der tank von dem ich vorhin erzählt habe, hatte wenn ich mich recht errinnere knapp über 20k)...ich stelle generell keine, nehme erstmal jeden mit. auch wenn sie mir beim anschauen vor der ini etwas grün hinter den ohren vorkommen, dann schmeisse ich trotzdem niemanden raus. wenn ich allerdings schon vor der ini bemerke dass die leute kein klassenverständnis haben, dann bitte ich sie freundlich aus der grp. kommt allerdings selten vor ( man trifft ja auch net alle tage nen hunter mit faden auf der hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

erklärungen sind auch nicht schlimm. ich erkläre sogar recht gerne, jeder war irgendwann schliesslich das erste mal der ini.
auch komplett unwissend kann man eine instanz meistern sofern man spielen kann ( schon wieder der punkt^^)
errinnere mich gerne an die release nacht von wotlk wo ich mit 4 mitstreitern nach burg utergarde gegangen bin und keiner von tuten und blasen ne ahnung hatte. nach dem motto: wir hauen den boss mal und schauen was passiert. das fand ich echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Falkulus (13. Februar 2009)

Deine Erfahrung ist das was wir in der Gilde oftmals etwas "verachtlich" rndms... nennen. Aus 3 Jahren WoW Erfahrung kann ich nur den Rat meiner Vorredner bestätigen, such dir einen nette Casual Gilde, in der neben dem Spiel auch Spass und Freundschaft im Vordergrund steht. Bei uns in der Gilde hilft man sich, und was ich so über den Tellerrand geschaut bei befreundeten Gilden mitbekomme, es wird dort ebenfalls geholfen. 

Du spielst nicht zufällig Allianz auf Arygos? Dann würdest du gleich mal eine Gildeneinladung bekommen :-) 

Elune Ador
              Falkulus


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Eibischzuckerl schrieb:


> (1,5-1,8k) naja is schon ein bissl wenig...




Quatsch. Absoluter Quark sogar. Lies mal die anderen Beiträge hier, und Du wirst sehen, das das absolut reicht.


----------



## Hound (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab ja Verständnis dafür das Du unbedingt in Hero Instanzen gehen willst, sollte vom schaden her auch nicht das Problem sein. Aber ganz ehrlich zum Thema Erfahrung, geh erstmal Non-Heros, dafür sind sie da und da sammelt man Erfahrung, und sag jetzt bitte nicht für Non-Hero findest du keine Gruppen, da wird jeder nicht 80 froh sein wenn ein 80-DD sie begleitet. Die Leute die sehr früh 80 waren haben Ihre Erfahrung auch erstmal in Non-Heros gesammelt. Heros setzen (oder sollten) ein gewisses Mass an Erfahrung voraus setzen, ich konnte als Tank auch nicht gleich auf 80 in jede Hero rein, obwohl ich die Instanzen kannte. Also erst laufen lernen bevor du fliegen willst.


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe auch net so ganz was DMG mit einem Ini Besuch zu tun hat ,klar ist es schön nicht ewig auf ein und den selben Mop einzudreschen ,aber wenn ich Ini machen möchte steht für mich der Spaß in der Gruppe im vordergrund ,halt nette Leute treffen und einfach mal auch nett unterhalten.Und wenns mal zum Wipe kommt mein Gott die Rep-Kosten hab ich auch beim Questen.


----------



## shady197 (13. Februar 2009)

Sowas kenn ich nicht... ich werd auch so mitgenommen, ist egal wieviel schaden ich mache, meist bin ich ehh dann 1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber auch  als ich 80 wurde wurd ch mitgenommen und da hat ich kein bischen AH equip und es gibt nicht die meisten uterschiede zwischen Hero un d nohero
also wenn man mal non hero inner ini war hat auch das Vorteile...
Ansonsten Gilde suchen!!! hilft immer auch wenn es manchmal dauert die richtige zu finden
und man kennt doch bestimmt auch son paar leute die einen trotzdem mitnehmen würden, also nich verzweifeln und abwarten kommt alles nach und nach.

PS: verdammte neue Patches machen meine DPS immer mehr runter... bei 3.0.8 400 DPS verloren -.- nur noch 1,6-1,8k möglich wtf!!


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> dps: wo? an trash? beim bomben? bei nem boss wenn man irgendwass im cc hält? bei nem movement encounter?
> oder wenn man einfach stehenbleibt und durchnuken kann? raidsupport?
> es gibt soviele faktoren für dps, das solche fragen einfach nur dumm sind.



Wohl wahr. Ich als Furorine mache am Trash 1.2k, aber wenn Du mich am Boss herumtoben läßt, problemlos auch 2k. Es sei denn natürlich, es ist ein Boss, der einen immer wieder wegschubst... 

Man kann also klar sehen, das Leute, die nach DPS fragen, die sind, die keinen Plan vom Spiel haben. Die kann man also getrost iognorieren.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> das andere sind stats, man kann mich gern nach meiner zaubermacht/crit/haste/hit fragen.
> nach dps zu fragen ist so, als würd ich nen tank nach seinen tps (bedrohung pro sekunde) fragen
> oder wieviel hps der heiler so fährt



ja dps ist was anderes, aber ich denke sogar ein besserer wert als die stats. dps bezieht gleich mit ein was man aus seiner klasse, seinem gear rausholen kann. natürlich schwanken dps, aber man sollte ja auch nicht seine max dps von flickwerk angeben, sondern einen durchschnittlichen, realistischen wert. dir wird keiner den kopf abreissen wenn du weniger fährst. tps würde keinen sinn machen da es beim tank weniger ums  aggro halten, sondern ums überleben geht. hps ist auch sinnfrei, denn was wenn der tank kein leben verliert? dann kannste noch so toll sein, aber miserable hps haben.


mfg

Ciquo


----------



## amphytrion (13. Februar 2009)

Jey schrieb:


> Na ja ka das liegt einfach am Addon, vorher wars halt nur ein Genitalien vergleich, jetzt ist es die Entritskarte in den Puff.
> 
> Jeder und alles kann jetzt "Dämätsch1111" machen und jetzt soll das auch jeder. Aber mir als Tank ist das ziemlich wumpe ich lad ein was mit will, weil erfahrungsgemäß wenn Heal und Tank passt, ist der dmg ziemlicht nebensächlich.
> 
> Am besten Antwortest du einfach auf die Frage wie viel damage du machst mit: "Mehr als aussreichend" oder sowas. Und wenn du die Ini nicht kennst lies dir einfach die Bosse kurz durch, buffed hat ja auch die Guides dazu. Der Trash wird in 9/10 fällen weggebommt.





/sign, abba absolut
Der Damage is bei guten Tank und Heal eher Nebensache, die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht.  
Aussedem reicht dein Damage für Naxx 10!!


----------



## Gerbalin (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch. Absoluter Quark sogar. Lies mal die anderen Beiträge hier, und Du wirst sehen, das das absolut reicht.



Boss dps unter 2k ist wirklich schlecht, wenn es kein Anfänger Raid ist, da har er Recht. Aber mal ehrlich hier in dem Fred ist es wie in den meisten Anderen auch. Die Leute dies einfach nicht bringen regen sich über eine Frage auf weil sie einfach zu viel fordern und gleich überall dabei sein wollen! Wers am Kasten hat der hat nichts zu befürchten also stört die Frage auch nicht, und 2k dps ist nicht zuviel verlangt weil das hatte man in BC schon fasst.

Also "Käse zum Whine" ist hier wirklich passend


----------



## mmm79 (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch. Absoluter Quark sogar. Lies mal die anderen Beiträge hier, und Du wirst sehen, das das absolut reicht.


/sign
mal abgeshen davon, das ich von solchen dps fragen nix halte

ich hab schon die meisten heros und achavon 10ner geheilt (2 heiler), als SHADOW (hab den heal pala im recount geowned ^^)
war auch kein problem, da der content eh net schwer is...


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Mein Tip für Deine Probleme:
1. Erstelle nen Twink und übertrage ihm Deine Gilde. Hin- und herloggen geht schneller als man denkt und Du solltest auch nie vergessen dass Du Unmengen an Zeug im Briefkasten für 60 Tage (30 Tage beim Main, dann 30 Tage beim Bankchar) zwischenlagern kannst. Ausserdem geht die Post von Deinen Charaktern zu Deinen andern Charaktern sofort und da musst Du nicht ne Stunde warten.
2. Gibts ein paar Leute mit denen Du bereits viel Zeit im Spiel verbracht hast, mit denen Du auch gerne weiterhin spielst und Dir auch vorstelle könntest in ihrer Gilde zu sein? Falls ja, frag sie ob Du in ihre Gilde darfst. Falls nein, schau Dich mal in den Gruppen und beim questen um ob Du jemanden findest, der Dir passt. In ner vernünftigen Gilde zu sein hilft Dir extrem weiter, das kannst Du mir glauben. Wenns Dir nicht gefällt kannst Du ja nach ner Woche oder zwei immernoch sagen "Tut mir leid, aber irgendwie läuft das in Eurer Gilde nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte." und dann verlässt Du die Gilde halt wieder. Solange Du höflich bleibst wird Dir da auch keiner böse sein.
3. Animiere Deine neu gewonnen Freunde: Ewig darauf zu warten irgendwo mitgehen zu dürfen ist recht zermürbend und nicht wirklich effizient. Wenns hoch kommt kann man so vielleicht 2x am Abend in ne Instanz. Anders sieht das aus wenn Du selbst ne Gruppe aufmachst. Zuerst fragst Du in Deiner Gilde oder in Deiner Freundesliste die Tanks und Heiler ob einer von ihnen Lust/Zeit hat in ne Instanz zu kommen. Da Du relativ frisch lvl 80 bist wird es Dir vermutlich noch recht egal sein in welche Du gehst. Daher lass einfach den Heiler oder den Tank entscheiden in welche Instanz es gehn soll. Dadurch steigerst Du Deine Chancen extrem, dass einer mitkommt. Sollte er auch keine Ahnung haben wohin er eigentlich gehen möchte schlägst Du 2-3 Instanzen vor, irgendeine wird schon dabei sein, die ihm passt. Wenn Du den passenden Heiler/Tank gefunden hast suchst Du dementsprechend noch nach dem passenden Tank/Heiler dazu. Das ist ein Bisschen mühsamer, aber im Notfall schaust Du halt ins Gruppensuche-Tool, da findet sich auch immer mal wieder sowas. Wenn Du die beiden in der Gruppe hast, hast Du den schweren Teil hinter Dir. Nun fragst Du die Leute in Deiner Gilde noch nach 2 random DDs, für Tank und Heilung sei gesorgt. Das geht dann schwuppdiwupp und die Gruppe ist voll. Auch da gilt: im Notfall übers Gruppensuche-Tool füllen oder, falls es sowas auf Eurem Server gibt über den weltweiten Gruppensuche/Spamchannel. Nun übergibst Du zum Instanzbeginn noch den Lead an den Tank damit er Symbole setzen kann und fertig ist Deine Gruppe.

Sollte Dir das alles zuviel Aufwand sein oder trotz meiner Tips nicht klappen bleibt Dir noch eine Möglichkeit:
4. Erstell Dir einen Tank oder einen Heiler und spiel ihn hoch. Das dauert zwar ne Weile, aber als solcher dürftest Du keine Probleme haben, ne Gruppe zu finden oder zusammenzustellen.

Notfallmöglichkeit 5:
5. Wechsel auf nen andern Server (wirklich nur im Notfall empfehlenswert)


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mein Tip für Deine Probleme:
> 1. Erstelle nen Twink und übertrage ihm Deine Gilde.



Äh, das geht? Muß man da nicht zweimal eingeloggt sein? Ich spiele zwar 4 Jahre aber habe meine Gilde nie übertragen, deshalb diese neugierige OT Noob Zwischenfrage...


----------



## shady197 (13. Februar 2009)

2k DPS lässt sich fahren udn man sollte für hero inis nie die DPS für Raids angeben ist sowieso ein kleiner unterschied...
also Hero ist 1,8k schon gut wenn des beim NAxx 25er wäre würd ich mir da so gedanken machen, ich selber fahre bei Naxx Hero ja auch schon mehr als 5k DPS an bosses gehts meist runter auf 4,8k aber wen jucks^^


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Äh, das geht? Muß man da nicht zweimal eingeloggt sein? Ich spiele zwar 4 Jahre aber habe meine Gilde nie übertragen, deshalb diese neugierige OT Noob Zwischenfrage...


Du brauchst dazu nen Freund dem Du vertraust, den Du in die Gilde lädsts, ihm das Recht gibst weitere Leute aufzunehmen und lässt ihn dann Deinen Twink aufnehmen. Du kannst ihm aber zB die Rechte verweigern, auf die Bank zuzugreifen, so dass er nichts tun kann ausser jemanden aufzunehmen. Danach kannst Du ihn wieder rausschmeissen und Deinen Twink zum Gildenchef befördern.

EDIT: Oder alternativ mit dem Twink ne eigene Gilde erstellen und dann alles per Post rüberschicken. Dann muss man halt nochmal alle Bankfächer kaufen.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du brauchst dazu nen Freund dem Du vertraust, den Du in die Gilde lädsts, ihm das Recht gibst weitere Leute aufzunehmen und lässt ihn dann Deinen Twink aufnehmen. Du kannst ihm aber zB die Rechte verweigern, auf die Bank zuzugreifen, so dass er nichts tun kann ausser jemanden aufzunehmen. Danach kannst Du ihn wieder rausschmeissen und Deinen Twink zum Gildenchef befördern.



Ah ja, dachte ich mir doch. Danke!


----------



## shady197 (13. Februar 2009)

Auchja auch Therby steht bei Lordaeron bereit leuten zu helfen, wobei ich mich grade erinnere und da wir grade beim Thema sind mit der Klassen beherschung...
Man kann auch nen Hunter mit 700 Dps durch ne ini ziehen auch wenn man sich nachher drüber lustig macht
( muss hinzugeben der hatte Epiq zeuch an)^^


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Quatsch. Absoluter Quark sogar. Lies mal die anderen Beiträge hier, und Du wirst sehen, das das absolut reicht.



klar reichts für heros...ich habs auch anders gemeint aber wayne

such dir am besten ne gilde die dich naxx mitnimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Das ist aber lieb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



servertransfer und wir nehmen dich auch mit.

aber brauchst eine gilde. auch wenn du nicht weisst, wie die leute sind. wenn du es nicht ausprobierst, dann kannst du auch keine
erfahrung machen, egal ob positiv oder negativ.
irgendwann findest du die richtige gilde, so wie ich auch, hat fast 1 jahr gedauert, aber nun fühle ich mich wohl.
also, nicht aufgeben und gucke einfach mal bei wow auf deinem serverforum nach. dort werden immer gilden gesucht. suche dir
eine aus.

lg
hunter


----------



## Realtec (13. Februar 2009)

ich zeige ihnen BLUMEN!

n besseren tipp als /quit WoW kann ich dir leider nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in dem spiel gibs eig fast nur noch leute die sich für oberskill0rt halten und innem rts nichtmal 50 apm gebacken bekommen


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Leute, nehtm es mir nicht übel - aber Ihr schreibt so viel und schnell, ich schaffs jetzt neben der Arbeit nicht, ausführlich zu antworten.

Ich melde mich nach Feierabend ausführlicher, oder vielleicht schaff ichs ja auch in der Mittagspause... *so long*

LG


----------



## Irongun (13. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Machs doch einfach so, die Inis sind derartig easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh einfach rein, sag du kennst dich gut aus, dein DmG reicht aus etc..

Wenn du dann schon drinnen bist wechselt dich eh keiner solange du deinen Char spielen kannst.

So hab ich es gemacht und fahre nun genug DmG

Ok, hab eh auf Turbo Gedrückt und raide nach mittlerweile ner guten Woche Level 80 Naxxramas!!


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> ich zeige ihnen BLUMEN!
> 
> n besseren tipp als /quit WoW kann ich dir leider nicht geben
> 
> ...



Nur weil Du keine finden kannst, heißt das nicht, das es keine gibt. Vielmehr gilt die alte Regel: wie es in den Wald schallt, so schallt es auch wieder hinaus. SO wie Du hier schreibst, wundert es mich nicht, das Du keine ifndest: die werden eine Bogen um Dich gemacht haben...

Meine Erfahrung ist, das die allermeisten WoWler gute, anständige und ruhige Spieler sind, und es nur 5% Roxxors gibt. Allerdings sind diese 5% in den Channels lauter als der Rest zusammen. Aber wenn man freundlich, anständig und vor allem mit guter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik fragt, findet man auch gute, nette Spieler.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum Thema Gilde: Ich hatte weiter oben schon geschrieben, dass ich eigentlich mein Gildenbankfach dringend brauche...



Findest du nicht, du machst dich mit dieser Aussage selbst zur "Frau Köpenick"? *g*

Ja es ärgert mich das ich nicht einen neuen Personalausweis zugeschickt bekomme aber ich hab keine Zeit dort anzurufen.


Als Tank hab ich es meistens relativ einfach eine Gruppe zu finden als Furor meist nur Gildenintern. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen: Random sind IMMER Zufallsgruppen jetzt machst du mal genug Schaden und dann auf einmal 2 andere nicht, oder der Tank taugt nix. usw

Wer entspannt in Instanzen gehen will der sollte eine Gilde wählen! Eigentlich brauchst du nur dein Gildenbankfach an nen Twink übertragen. Der Rest ist immer mit einem Risiko behaftet.

Natürlich ist es nicht einfach eine Gilde zu finden! Ich hab auch erstmal lange gesucht um eine Gilde zu finden, die gerne Raiden geht es aber nicht übertreibt! Die Leute nett sind und man sich halt einfach wohl fühlt!(an dieser Stelle mal ein fettes "huhuuuu" an Telbion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber wenn man nicht sucht wird man nicht finden!


----------



## seraf (13. Februar 2009)

Wie schon einige gesagt haben, deine dps langt locker für 5er heroics und noch einiges mehr, lass dich da nicht verrückt machen. Wenn ich mir immer die Erwartungen der Leute oder auch die angegebenen Werte anschaue, frage ich mich schon, warum ich dann fast immer 1 oder 2 im dps bin, obwohl ich gerade mal gute 2k durchschnittlich in 5er heros mache? Wo sind da denn die oft erzählten 2,5k+ was auch immer?^^


Mir ist inzwischen eine schlechter equipte grp eigentlich lieber, solang die leute sich dessen bewusst sind und nicht ein Durchrushen erwarten. Wieder bisl Taktik gefragt   ( wer was nicht weiss, bekommts halt erklärt ),  cc einsetzen, selten ein "gogo hab kaum zeit" spamer dabei und man kann die ini mal bisl anschauen und rennt nicht ständig dem tank hinterher. Damage langt fast immer locker, auch wenn man 1-2 mit 1k mitzieht. Wipes erleb ich da seltener, als mit ner starken Grp, die sich selbst unter Zeitdruck setzt und wesentlich risikolastiger durch die Gegend pullt. Solang man es gechillt und nett angeht, pfeif ich doch auf die 30min länger. Macht mir so viel mehr Spass und man findet viele nette neue Kontakte. 
Ich denke, dass noch einige da draussen so denken und genervt von diesen inoffiziellen Timeruns mit Egostreichelbelohnung sind. Da sollte auch ein Run für dich zu finden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (13. Februar 2009)

War auch gestern das erste Mal Naxx mit meiner Gilde. Der Raidleiter hat mir alle Bosse gut erklärt das ich mich auskannte und so sind wir dann durchgegangen.

4 Stunden haben wir gebraucht für den Clear Run... Natürlich mit Pausen undso
Naja muss auch sagen das ich das nötige Equip schon hatte... Also full Blau equipt und machte so gebufft 2,1k DPS

War echt funny gestern!

Aber bei uns am Server ist das anders mit den Heros. Man wird nicht irgendwie blöd angeschnauzt wie viel DPS man macht etc... Fand eigentlich immer ziemlich schnell eine Gruppe.

MfG


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

Alle die meinen 2k+ für Heros sind Pflicht...


Ihr spinnt doch (Flames bitte hier und nicht direkt über PM, das müllt mich nur zu ^^)

Ein Beispiel von Gestern (Nexus Hero):
Gruppenzusammenstellung war Tank (DK), Heiler (Dudu) und drei DDler (Dudu-Katze, WL, Jäger). Warum ich drei DDler explizit aufschreibe? Dazu später...

Wir gehen also Richtung Zusatzboss (Hero) und ich lasse so nebenbei (nicht angezeigt) Recount laufen. Der Boss wird gepullt. Erst stürmt zum Tank hin (seine zwei Adds natürlich auch) und wir beginnen die Add zu kloppen. Plötzlich ist die Dudu-Katze und der WL tot (wohl Wirbel vom Boss abgekriegt). Nunja, es wird ein Wipe, da er zweimal den Heiler anstürmt.
Wir sind grad im Begriff wieder in die Ini zu laufen, da fällt mir auf, dass der WL nicht mehr on ist. DC? Kann ja mal passieren.. Also wieder rein und gereggt bzw. gewartet. 3 Minuten vergehen, kein WL. Ich guck so auf als Zeitvertreib auf Recount. Dudu-Katze 1.5k, WL 2k, ich 2.4k... WL kommt nicht on. Was tun? Kennt jemand Ersatz? Ja... Schurke. Inv, und weiter...
Ich spule hier mal vor...
Zusatzboss, Magierin und dieser Elementar-Boss liegen im Dreck... plötzlich Dudu-Katze offline? Haja, nochmals warten, vielleicht ja auch n'DC. Also wieder Recount aufgemacht und da trafs mich wie ein Schlag. Dudu-Katze 1.3k, *Schurke 980 Dps*, ich 2.2k... wtf!
Nach 10 Minuten warten hatten wir dann aber genug. Also schonmal den Trash bis zum Felsbrocken kloppen und hoffen, dass der Dudu nochmals on kommt. Nunja, er kam nicht.
Sollen wirs zu viert probieren? Klar, warum nicht...
Resultat: Boss tot
Weiter zum Endboss (4 Mann)? Logo!
Resultat: Boss tot
Recount geöffnet: Schurke -> 1.1k, ich -> 2.3k

Zusamenfassung:
Obwohl wir die letzten beiden Bosse mit nur zwei Ddler und einem Durchschnitt von 1.7k DPS getötet haben, ging es ohne Probleme.
Klar braucht man länger, aber es ist die Gruppe, die den Erfolg ausmacht und nicht ein einzelner Spieler. Was nützt dir 4k DPS, wenn der Tank den Schaden nicht aushält oder der Heiler nicht so lange heilen kann.
Ich sage immer, "Nehmt was kommt" und hofft darauf, dass die Konstellation und das Gruppenspiel stimmt. Dann klappts meistens auch mit dem Encounter!!!


----------



## Acuria (13. Februar 2009)

Der Punkt ist doch der das man je nach Gruppe oder Raidbesetzung mehr oder weniger DPS fährt.

Ich spiele auch einen Hexenmeister und wenn ich im Raid Wille bekomme skalliert das mit der Teufelsrüstung zu 39% und ich habe im Schnitt 200 Zaubermacht mehr.
Dazu noch eine Boomkin - Aura und der Krit sieht nicht schlecht aus.


Wenn ich im Raid in die Methamorphose gehe und Seelenfeuer schmeiße sind das bei einem kritischen Treffer um die 14k Schaden, in einer Gruppe eben nur 10k.






Mach dir keine Sorgen über die Leute die innerhalb eines Spiel´s ihre eigenen Spielchen machen.






Mich hat eben für die Daylie Hero jemand gefragt wieviel ich an Dps fahre und .... so long.....nach dem Gespräch und dem Invite war er ein Tank mit 18k Life der mich fragte ob er für die Hero nen Schlüssel bräuchte ( Nexus).

Ich persönlich finde das Handels-channel-nachgeplapper nurnoch Lustig.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich sage immer, "Nehmt was kommt" und hofft darauf, dass die Konstellation und das Gruppenspiel stimmt. Dann klappts meistens auch mit dem Encounter!!!



Aber absolut! Und besonders nett wird es, wenn der Tank 2.1k macht und der Rest drunter liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist uns dämlich passiert, unser Tank hatte eine RLE und wir mußten einen Random Ersatz nehmen (menschlicher Krieger). Mei mei, war das lustig, als wir das erstemal Recount in den Gildenchat posteten - aber gelaufen ist das super! Alles völlig easy und ohne wipe...


----------



## Ceredyn (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du brauchst dazu nen Freund dem Du vertraust, den Du in die Gilde lädsts, ihm das Recht gibst weitere Leute aufzunehmen und lässt ihn dann Deinen Twink aufnehmen. Du kannst ihm aber zB die Rechte verweigern, auf die Bank zuzugreifen, so dass er nichts tun kann ausser jemanden aufzunehmen. Danach kannst Du ihn wieder rausschmeissen und Deinen Twink zum Gildenchef befördern.
> 
> EDIT: Oder alternativ mit dem Twink ne eigene Gilde erstellen und dann alles per Post rüberschicken. Dann muss man halt nochmal alle Bankfächer kaufen.



Leider geht das nicht. Um einem anderen Char die Gildenleitung zu übertragen muss dieser online sein. Sprich, man müßte dem Freund die Gildenleitung übertragen und dieser dann dem Twink. Außer sie haben das mit 3.0.8 geändert. Dannach hab ich sowas nämlich nicht ausprobiert.

Alternativ könnte allerdings auch ein GM helfen. Vielleicht findet sich ja ein netter dazu.


----------



## abNORmaler (13. Februar 2009)

Also dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben. Mir geht es ähnlich wie Dir, nur mit dem Unterschied - ich bin Tank.
Ok und ich hab mir nicht Epic Equip im AH gekauft denn das is mir einfach zu teuer. Aber auch ich finde keine Gruppe für Heroic. Es kommt immer die gleiche Antwort wenn ich jemanden anschreibe dass ich mit möchte "sry zu weig HP (ungebuffed 22k) Equip dich erstmal". Ja danke aber wo wenn nicht in Heroics? 
Naja und da schon mal der ein oder andere hier geschrieben hat such Dir ne nette Gilde, dazu kann ich nur sagen dass die Gilden in denen ich bis jetzt war zwar alle gesagt haben sie sind nett aber unter nett verstehe ich mehr als schweigen. Was ich damit meine? Ganz einfach, man bekommt von den achso netten Gilden kein Hallo wenn man online kommt und wenn man fragt ob wer helfen könnte oder Lust auf Instanz hat schweigen. Vielleicht schreib ich auch unsichtbar keine Ahnung. Und nur dass ein Gildenname unter meinem steht brauch ich keine.

Leider spielst Du auf dem falschen Server und auch die falsche Fraktion also kann ich Dich nur beruhigen dass es nicht nur Dir so geht.


----------



## abNORmaler (13. Februar 2009)

Also dann will ich auch mal was dazu schreiben. Mir geht es ähnlich wie Dir, nur mit dem Unterschied - ich bin Tank.
Ok und ich hab mir nicht Epic Equip im AH gekauft denn das is mir einfach zu teuer. Aber auch ich finde keine Gruppe für Heroic. Es kommt immer die gleiche Antwort wenn ich jemanden anschreibe dass ich mit möchte "sry zu weig HP (ungebuffed 22k) Equip dich erstmal". Ja danke aber wo wenn nicht in Heroics? 
Naja und da schon mal der ein oder andere hier geschrieben hat such Dir ne nette Gilde, dazu kann ich nur sagen dass die Gilden in denen ich bis jetzt war zwar alle gesagt haben sie sind nett aber unter nett verstehe ich mehr als schweigen. Was ich damit meine? Ganz einfach, man bekommt von den achso netten Gilden kein Hallo wenn man online kommt und wenn man fragt ob wer helfen könnte oder Lust auf Instanz hat schweigen. Vielleicht schreib ich auch unsichtbar keine Ahnung. Und nur dass ein Gildenname unter meinem steht brauch ich keine.

Leider spielst Du auf dem falschen Server und auch die falsche Fraktion also kann ich Dich nur beruhigen dass es nicht nur Dir so geht.


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Leute, nehtm es mir nicht übel - aber Ihr schreibt so viel und schnell, ich schaffs jetzt neben der Arbeit nicht, ausführlich zu antworten.
> 
> Ich melde mich nach Feierabend ausführlicher, oder vielleicht schaff ichs ja auch in der Mittagspause... *so long*
> 
> LG




du hast irgendwie den falschen job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sitze hier gemütlich rum, trinke meinen kaffee und warte darauf dass leute auf meine posts antworten...ab und zu kommt ein klient ins büro, allerdings haben die heute nur kleine wehwehchen...sozialer dienst halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Rutrasigo (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo. Ich versuche mal eine strukturierte und hoffentlich hilfreiche Antwort zu geben.

1. Leg dir Bankchars an. Dies gibt dir die Möglichkeit in Gilden einzutreten. Ich habe selbst immer 2-3 Bankchars. Mittlerweile sogar mit Gildenfächern. Spart viel Platz auf den Mainchars.

2. Versuche die Taktiken der jeweiligen Instanzen sowohl für Non-Hero als Hero vorher zu erlesen. Ist ein wenig theoretisch, hilft aber besonders deiner eigenen Planung für die jeweilige Instanz/den jeweiligen Boss. Achte darauf, mehrere Guides zu lesen. Besonders auch englische Versionen. Wichtig: Aktualität! Goggle ist dein Freund.

3. Gear-Check bestehen! Wer in WoW mit Sinn und Verstand eine Instanz gehen will, prüft vorher seine Gruppe/seinen Raid. Warum? Wer unpassend oder gar falsch ausgerüstet, verbessert oder geskillt ist, zeigt das deutlichste Anzeichen auf mangelnde Eignung. Dies bedeutet ganz speziell in WoW mangelnde Auseinandersetzung mit der Theorie. Ich habe nie Probleme mit blau equippten Chars in Hero´s gehabt. Jeder fängt klein an. Jedoch müssen dann alle möglichen Items wirtschaftlich vertretbar verbessert sein. Wer besonders weit unter dem Standard liegt, sollte dann nur mit Essen und Fläschchen/Elixieren gebufft Hero´s besuchen. Ist aber nahezu nie notwendig.
Du hast viel in deine Ausrüstung investiert? Schau ob es noch besser geht. Hier ein Hinweis auf englische Seiten und Fachforen: (www.mmo-champion.com/elitistjerks.com)

4. DpS-Check bestehen! Mache dich mit der Theorie deine Klasse und deiner Hauptskill-Richtung(-en) vertraut. Besonders im Bereich der Rotationen. Deine 1,5k DpS sind wenig, bessert gesagt auf unterem Mittelmaß. Versuche hier in Richtung 2k zu kommen. Hilfreich hierzu kann auch das Blizzard-Klassenforum sein. Bei Fachfragen oder zur Klärung falscher Ingame-Übersetzungen fand ich wirklich hilfreiche Hinweise nur in englischen Fachseiten/-foren. (s.o.)

5. Instanzen kennen lernen! Versuche unbekannte Instanzen erst Non-Hero zu erkunden. Dies hilft ungemein bei der Orientierung im Hero-Modus. Gibt sicher keinen brauchbaren Loot, hilft aber den eigenen Spielfähigkeiten.

6. Wie erlange ich einen Gruppen-/Raidplatz? Hier waren einige sehr hilfreiche Ratschläge schon genannt. Auf Aufrufe reagieren und auch im Non-Hero-Bereich aktiv teilnehmen. Nichts mögen Heiler und Tanks mehr als gute, bekannte und eingespielte DDler. Schnelles Erreichen von Stufe 80 muss kein Vorteil sein. Wer jetzt noch im Pre-Hero-Bereich aktiv ist, spielt Twinks oder hat später angefangen. Wer aber mit seinem Twink einen guten Spieler kennt, der fragt durchaus auch mit seinem Main-Char. 

7. Sich helfen lassen! Warum und Wie? Wenn man schon mal eine Platz in einer guten Gruppe erlangt hat, sollte man auch möglichst positiv herstechen. (s. Friendlist) Das optimale Mittel hierzu ist ein Sprachchat. Egal ob TS2, Ventrilo oder den Spiel-eigenen. Natürlich lassen sich verbal Bosse viel schneller erklären, Rückfragen klären und  Absprachen treffen.  Dank verbaler Anleitung kann man selbst im Kampf sicher durch die Events geleitet werden. Mit einer fähigen Gruppe kann man so auch als Neuling unbekannte Instanzen auf Hero erkunden. 

8. Anmerkung zum Schluss: Verschliesse dich nicht vor anderen Gilden! WoW basiert auf Interaktion mit anderen Spielern, hinter denen Menschen sitzen. Diese musst du kennenlernen und auf dich aufmerksam machen. Nimm den hier dargebrachten Hinweis auf deine guten Schreibqualitäten als Basis um im Serverforum und in den Chats auf dich aufmerksam zu machen. Bedenke: Nur wer online ist und sich zeigt/aktiv hervortut, wird auch wahrgenommen werden!

Genug der Worte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (13. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> hm was ist wenn es mir nunmal mehr spaß macht schnell, sauber und ohne probleme durch eine instanz zu kommen, als alle 10 min den achso spaßigen weg vom gestheiler zu ini zu nehmen?



Es tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich komme da irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz mit.

Erst beklagen sich alle, das man überall so "schnell, sauber und ohne Probleme durch eine Instanz" kommt und schwärmen von Zeiten wo sie 3 Monate lang bei irgendeinem Boss gewiped sind und nun dies?

Wie passt denn das zusammen? 

Wo ist denn die oft beschworene Herausforderung, wenn ich "schnell, sauber und ohne probleme durch eine instanz" komme.


Grüsse

Rainaar


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Ich finde diese "Wieviel DPS machst du?" Anfragen ganz prima, weil ich dann sofort weiß:
k das ist schon mal ne Gruppe bei der ich nicht mitgehe.

Wenn du nicht inne Gilde möchtest, weil du deine eigne nicht aufgeben möchtest, dann pflege deine FL.

Geh doch einfach ein paar mal in die normalen 80er Innies (Occulus, Turm etc.) und schau ob der ein oder andere nette dabei ist. Wenn ja ab in die FL. so kannst du nach und nach auf ein Pool von Leuten zurückgreifen und eventuell sogar sowas wie ne Stammgruppe gründen.

Wenn du dich als Frau in Gilden eher unwohl fühlst würde ich dir wirklich einen Servertrans empfehlen und dazu diesen Link

http://www.playvanilla.de/vbb/showthread.php?t=517

HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragor (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich kann das gleiche vom Server Der Rat von Dalaran berichten.

Da gibts Leute, die kennen und können alles. Die geben dir Anweisung, was du jetzt und dann zu machen hast. ABER da kann man ja schon froh sein, überhaupt die Ehre bekommen zu haben,  in die Gruppe/Ini eingeladen worden zu sein!!!

Was mich interessieren würde, wie kamen die damals in die Raids ? Wurden die schon bei der Charerstellung mit den T-Set´s ausgestattet ??

Naja, ich wünsch euch noch viel Spass mit WoW, ich hab mittlerweile aufgehört. Aber nicht wegen den Profis, sondern weil es mir zu langweilig wurde!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haut rein !!


----------



## Tomminocka (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Es ist eben wie beim Hauptmann vo Köpenick... ohne Erfahrung und gute Rüssi keine Inis, ohne Inis keine Erfahrung und keine gute Rüssi...



Komm auf den Server "die Arguswacht", vorausgesetzt, du bist ein kleine/r Allianzlerin, wir nehmen dich in jede Ini mit, ich nehm dich auch gern in unsere Gilde auf


----------



## joszy (13. Februar 2009)

es gibt auch schon noch nette leute... die schauen nicht aufs equip... nicht auf die dps... soll ja spass machen

wollte letzten mit meinen gildenhoschies nach azjol...hatten noch zwei randoms dabei...einen priester
und einen tankpala

ich musste raus.... hab ja reallife noch ne familie zu füttern ;-)

vorher stimmung voll super.... sie fanden auch ersatz...(DDs gibs ja wie sand am meer ;-))

tankpala extremes selbstbewußtsein.... er würde uns ja alle heroisch durch azjol ziehen

nach einer halben stunde kam ich dann wieder online und fragte meine hoschies ob sie noch ini wären

nein! sie waren schon fertig.... in vielerlei hinsicht

es war ein desaster..... palatank großes mundwerk...pullt gruppe.... 2 schläge... er war down
motzt voll im grpchannel rum...die DDS seien schuld das er down geht.... der priester unfähig ist

ahja.... also leute die auch groß die klappe aufreissen...kochen auch nur mit wasser ;-)

alles mit humor nehmen....und tot in der ini singen....."Ein Whipe...ein guter Whipe..... das ist das beste was es gibt auf der Welt......."


----------



## Tünnemann72 (13. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher aber man sollte dann halt erstmal mit Leuten auf gleichem Niveau oder Twinks anfangen mitzugehen und nicht gleich in gute Gruppen wollen. Ich geh ohne Gearcheck nicht mal ne Hero weil ich hab keine Lust Leute zu ziehen oder Repkosten zu farmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles klar -  Leute mit solchen Argumenten sind der Tod des Spiels -  beispielsweise neulich im Tiefensumpf mit meiner Lev 65 Todesgnomin: Ich mache ca 800- 1000 Schaden pro Sekunde - bewege mich also durchaus in gesunden Regionen ... schreibt mich der Tankpaladin an: "OMG mach doch Crit, OMG mach doch mal mehr Schaden" Ja hallo - ich lag schadenstechnisch schon ständig dicht hinter Ihm - habe Ihn sogar mal überholt -  was soll ich denn noch machen ? Und Ironie an: Ich habe natürlich auch volle Kontrolle über meine Crithäufigkeit (Ironie aus). Aber Spieler, die mir so dämlich kommen, landen nach der Ini sofort auf der Ignoliste - mit Vermerk: "Achtung Deppenalarm"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (13. Februar 2009)

abNORmaler schrieb:


> "sry zu weig HP (ungebuffed 22k) Equip dich erstmal". Ja danke aber wo wenn nicht in Heroics?



Naja das geht wie du bereits erwähnst auch durch craftbare Items! Klar sind die relativ teuer, aber bei weitem nicht unbezahlbar (zumindest das Plattenzeugs bei dem anderen Kram für den Druiden kenn ich mich nicht aus)!! Ich wäre keiner der dich nicht mitnehmen würde siehe weiter vorne, aber ein gewisses Maß an Equipment ist für nen Tank nun mal nötig! Und an das nötige Gold für die Sachen kommt man recht schnell!


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Es tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich komme da irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz mit.
> 
> Erst beklagen sich alle, das man überall so "schnell, sauber und ohne Probleme durch eine Instanz" kommt und schwärmen von Zeiten wo sie 3 Monate lang bei irgendeinem Boss gewiped sind und nun dies?
> 
> ...



das passt garnicht zusammen! ich habe auch nie herumgeheult, dass hero inis zu einfach sind ( ok ein bischen cc dürfte schon drinne sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
die  einsteiger instanz naxx finde ich auch super. an malygos haben wir in der gilde ein wenig gearbeitet und nun stehen wir vor satharion mit 2 adds und haben unseren spaß daran zu sehen dass wir jedes mal ein wenig besser sind. wie gesagt, die meisten die rumheulen haben den richtigen end content nicht probiert. alles ist halt auf naxx fixiert. und das ist nunmal recht einfach, wobei ich nicht sagen will dass es schlecht ist. mir macht es z.b. großen spaß in naxx10 mal den raidleiter für eine grp zu spielen, die noch nie drinne war.

ich habe den end content noch nicht clear aber ich weine auch nicht rum dass dieser zu leicht ist, das ist er nämlich nicht!


----------



## Sobe1 (13. Februar 2009)

Jo habe das Buch gelesen und die Verfilmung gesehen. Aber so schauts auch in WoW aus. 

Habe eine Woche nach BC Release angefangen und als ich bei Tarrens Mill mit meinem Blutelf Schurken war, waren die ersten 70er in Kara^^

Ne Menge Quest/lvl Gilden gejoint, die aber nach einiger Zeit aufgelöst waren. Aber dann hab ich eine gute gefunden, wo alle zwar relativ unterequipped waren, aber mit gegenseitigem Helfen bei Instanzen/questen wurd das was. Dann fings mit Kara auch an, das wirs clearen konnten mit einigen Wipes. Jeder musste sein bestes geben. Aber hat spass gemacht.

Dann haben paar aufgehört und nun stand Kollege und ich wieder alleine dar...

Er Deffkrieger und ich ne heilpriesterin angefangen und dann liefs relativ gut bis 70. Wieder paar lvl und Quest Gilden gehabt die sich schnell wieder aufgelöst haben und dann war ich letztes Jahr im Sommer in der Gilde wo ich heute noch bin. Für unseren Server gute Member zahlen am Abend. (Ca 40 online abends^^). Tank und Healer werden ja immer gesucht.

Was macht eigentlich deine Freundesliste?  Ab und zu werd ich wegen Raids oder normalen/heros angesprochen, da deren Gilde gerade einen Healer zuwenig hat. Mit meiner Freundesliste könnte ich mittlerweile nen 10er Raid füllen, wo ich weiß was die können, wie sie sich verhalten ect). Hab da zwar auch paar Leute drinne mit denen man ewig nichts gemacht hat,aber kann ja noch kommen. 

Was mir kurz nach Woltk Release aufgefallen ist und immernoch so ist: 60+ bis ca 75er wollen "Funraids" machen und dann dort Items wie t5-6 abstauben. Würfelt dann ein 80er mit, der es auczh gebrauchen kann, meckern die -_-

Fazit: Gilde suchen und bei Random Hero/nonhero Freundesliste (und Ignoreliste füllen^^). dort triffste bestimmt mal paar gescheite Leute.

PS: für Älteste Titel hab ich Gundrak hero geheilt, obwohl ich nichtmal ansatzweise dazu geschaffen war. Meinem Freundesliste Tank war das wurscht, trotz eingger Wipes. Nur die DDs fangen immer an zu motzen oder leaven. (und dieses dps geschreie ist eh mist.

Lösung 2: mach dirn Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (13. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch Tank, hab die geschmiedeten Sachen+den Tankring geschliffen, selbstverständlich critimmun und unbuffed so etwa 25k Leben. Über DPS möchte ich nicht reden, seh ich nicht als meinen Job an den Mörderdmg zu fahren. Solange die Mobs mich verhauen erfülle ich meine Aufgabe ^^
Mit Randoms kann ich Hero-Innis knicken, da nimmt mich keine Sau mit...die warten lieber ne halbe Stunde auf ihren ach so imba T7 Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück hab ich ne Gilde gefunden die mich mitnimmt und auch nix dagegen hat das ich gelegentlich den Koller bekomm und lieber meine Eule twinke oder einfach nur ein paar dailies mache und Futter angel^^


----------



## Thandy (13. Februar 2009)

Komme auch aus Köpenick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und recht hast du auch..wurde auch schon abgewiesen aufgrund der DPS bzw. AP -.- zum glück gibt es gilden


----------



## mmm79 (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde diese "Wieviel DPS machst du?" Anfragen ganz prima, weil ich dann sofort weiß:
> k das ist schon mal ne Gruppe bei der ich nicht mitgehe.



/sign
und ihm vielleicht noch
http://www.youloot.de/sec/300000/module/it...amp;n=seraphita
posten, und sagen das ich net mitgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (13. Februar 2009)

Such dir ne nette Gilde, dann klappt das schon. Anfangs wirst du wahrscheinlich durch mehrere Gilden gehen, weil einfach nicht die richtige dabei ist, aber irgendwann findet sich schon eine.

Nja, dass selbe Problem habe ich leider auch.. Ich will Tanken, weil nur Schaden machen, macht mir persönlich überhaupt keinen Spaß. Das Problem hierbei ist aber, dass jede Gilde genug Tanks hat, doch für Heros etc werden immer welche gesucht. Das führt eben dazu, dass ich, als Tank keinen Raidplatz finde, obwohl ich gerne wollen würde. <<


----------



## SixtenF (13. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> das andere sind stats, man kann mich gern nach meiner zaubermacht/crit/haste/hit fragen.
> nach dps zu fragen ist so, als würd ich nen tank nach seinen tps (bedrohung pro sekunde) fragen
> oder wieviel hps der heiler so fährt



wir hatten gestern nen heiler in naxx 25 mit 800hps :-) (der war fullepic :-) )


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> soll ich denn noch machen ? Und Ironie an: Ich habe natürlich auch volle Kontrolle über meine Crithäufigkeit (Ironie aus). Aber Spieler, die mir so dämlich kommen, landen nach der Ini sofort auf der Ignoliste - mit Vermerk: "Achtung Deppenalarm"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe da ein ganz wunderbares Add-On names "Notes U Need", das - neben vielen anderen Funktionen - eine Charbewertung in den Chat mit einblendet. Man klickt einmal rechts auf den Namen im Chat, wählt eine Bewertung, z.B. "Lieber Junge" oder "Ninja" oder so, und schon bekommt man die in Klammern neben dem Namen angezeigt, wenn der Char was sagt. Finde ich unersetzlich, denn die Ignoreliste ist nur begrenzt lang...


----------



## Belsina5 (13. Februar 2009)

darum geh ich auch nicht mehr in hero innis
sowas ist mir andauernd passiert,und es war einfach nur noch unschön,
mit meiner magierin gehe ich nur noch 25 hero(für die marken)
oder zocke pvp
den das gezicke und du darfst nicht mit in meinem sandkasten spielen geht mir aufem....
epische sachen bekommt man auch durch ruf was man nebenbei farmen kann 
teure sachen im ah kaufen würd ich ja nicht


----------



## Larmina (13. Februar 2009)

Naja ich kann zwar noch ned sagen wies mit 80 ausssieht aber ich Frag grundsätzlich nicht nach DPS und Leute die nicht ewig viele Sonderzeichen im Namen haben sind im Normalfall auch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde diese "Wieviel DPS machst du?" Anfragen ganz prima, weil ich dann sofort weiß:
> k das ist schon mal ne Gruppe bei der ich nicht mitgehe.



Jap das hat immer sowas von: "Ich bin doof und muß es durch deine DPS kompensieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meistens schaut man sich doch mal das Equip von den Anderen an wenn man am Portstein ist. Oder wenn man stundenlang an nem Boss hängt und der im Kampf noch nebenher nen Kaffee trinkt und Zeitung liest. Dann sollte man sich schon gedanken machen wieso ER das KANN und die Gruppe NICHT!


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja ich kann zwar noch ned sagen wies mit 80 ausssieht aber ich Frag grundsätzlich nicht nach DPS und Leute die nicht ewig viele Sonderzeichen im Namen haben sind im Normalfall auch dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hey! niks gegen minen imba epix roxor huntr Lègólâàs (3.7k dps!!!!!!!!)
was kann nich für wen andre mienen namen klaun?

/ironieoff

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ciquo


----------



## Frostbeule16 (13. Februar 2009)

Summ summ , die berüchtigte Frage stellt mir mein Kollege der einen Tank pala spielt mit 19.5 k life auch jeden tag, selbst ich sag , mach vergelter , hol dir bissl equ , dann kannst auch tanken.
Nunja als Vergelter mit komplett blauem equip fährt er 1700 dps ... Bei allen Klassen ist es durch Gameplay möglich das maximale aus einem blaue equip rauszuholen. - 2400 dps - ... Wenn du das noch bei epischem Gear schaffst biste Pro gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Da mindestens 3/4 der Leute keine Pro gamer sind , schaffen das auch 3/4 der Leute nicht , aber hey , wofür gibts 1/4 die es können und den schlechten dmg von den 3/4 rausholen können sag ich dann immer. Stell dene doch zur Wahl , wenn du son Progamer bist , ist es doch schon fast wurscht wie viel dps ich mache =) ... Wenn das alles nichts hilft , wechsel den Server <.<


----------



## Sobe1 (13. Februar 2009)

ganz vergessen.

Die Addons "NotesuNeed" und "Karma" kann ich da nur sehr empfehlen.

Notes speichert die Freundes und Ignore Liste und importiert sie bei anderen Chars. Dazu kann man vermerke ect zufügen. "Vermeiden" ist da sehr praktisch^^

und Karma lässt Spieler Punkte geben und zeigt sie dann im Chat an. Mit der Zeit sammelt sich da einiges an und besonders wenn die WoW Ignoreliste voll wird sehr praktisch

edit: technocrat war da schneller...  Naja, die Kunden rennen mir hier die Bude ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Februar 2009)

Hi

Ich weis ja nicht ob Du das ist auf dem Bild, aber so wie es aussieht, bist Du älter als 18 ;-))
Ok, ich kann versuchen Dir zu erklären was so in den Köpfen der Standard Roxxor Kiddi’s abgeht.

Die glauben doch tatsächlich alle, sie sind dem Blizz Entwickler direkt aus dem Poppo gekrochen.
Die meisten dieser oft armseligen NAP’s benehmen sich auch so als hätte sie direkt nach erreichen der 80
FULL Epixx gehabt und schon nach einem Tag NAXX 25er durch.

Egal wo man hinschaut, über all das gleiche Kindergeburtstag verhalten.
LFM 10er Naxx, min. 2,5 DPS, nur Exp Leute……bla bla bla bla bla

Zu doof um gerade aus zu laufen aber ganz schnell durch Naxx rushen und alles und jeden als Nuub
zu beschimpfen der nicht mindesten T7 Full hat wenn er da rein kommt.

Mein Tip.
Einfach nicht beachten, die sollen mit sich alleine spielen und Du such Dir die „normalen“ Spieler, die 
noch spielen und nicht dumm rumlamen.
Am Ende bleiben auf so nem Server eh nur diese Lappen übrig und die dürfen dann mit den anderen 
Nixkönnern zusammen spielen und sich dann um die Items streiten.
Weil alle Kinder wollen doch mit dem großen Laster spielen….

So ist es gerade auf unserem Server, die angeblichen Roxxor KB’s brauchen ewig bis sie nen Raid
 zusammen bekommen, weil sie schon bekannt sind und die „normalen“ Spieler 
nix mit ihnen zu tun haben wollen……

Naja wer will schon mit so kleinen aufgeregten Kiddis durch ne INI rennen und hoffen das der Papi 
net den Stecker zieht wenn man gerade vorm Boss steht.
Was meinste warum die alle immer nur so toll Equipte Spieler dabei haben wollen, so das sie durch
ne INI kommen bevor Mami kommt und sagt…..Schluss für heute ;-))

Such Dir ne anständige Gilde und achte in einem Raid auf das Verhalten Deiner Mitspielern.
Wenn einer in 15 sec, alle seine Mounts vorführt die er hat, oder wie grenzdebil ständig von LI nach RE 
Durchs Bild rennt mit perm dauerhopsen (sehr oft bei Nachtelfjägern zu sehn), dann nix wie raus, da akute KB Gefahr ;-))


----------



## Todeshieb (13. Februar 2009)

Komisch - ich werde so gut wie nie nach dps, etc. gefragt und gehe zu 99% mit Rdm-Grps in Inis. Vielleicht Server-abhängig? Und wenn trotzdem jemand mal ne Dps-Zahl von mir wissen möchte, kommt als Antwort ein knappes "Genug" von mir. Daraufhin werde ich eigentlich so gut wie immer eingeladen. Klar könnte ich auch schreiben: "Ich fahre zwischen 3 - 5k dps" (was ja auch der Wahrheit entspricht), aber ich finde diese Angaben albern und kindisch, da sie fast nix über den Skill eines Spielers aussagen. Abgesehen davon finde ich es fast viel wichtiger, ob mir die Leute symphatisch sind oder nicht. Lieber gehe ich mit einem Spieler, der mir symphatisch ist und "nur" 2k Dps fährt in eine Ini, als mit einem Spieler der 4k Dps zu bieten hat und ein Arschloch ist. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung ...

P.S. Die T-Rüssis sind bis auf den ersten Bonus crap! Da gibts viel bessere Drops ...


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (13. Februar 2009)

Hier meine Tipps zum Thema.
Aus dem Beitrag konnte man leider nicht rauslesen, ob Du beim Leveln die Inis auf normal mitgemacht hast ... das ist zwar als Tipp JETZT zu spät, aber wenn Du mal twinkst oder es liest jemand der eben erst 70 ist: in fast jedem Gebiet gibt es eine oder mehrere Inis zum Level passend, meistens auch mit Quests die nicht nur nett EP geben, sondern auch nette blaue Rüssi, zusätzlich droppen zum Level passend auch in den Inis nette blaue Dinge, die zum Weiterleveln prima zu gebrauchen sind UND Du lernst bereits die Taktiken der Boss und des Trashes. Also gleich drei Gründe erst mal die normalen Inis zu spielen. Auf Level 80 sollte dann zumindest die Frage "Warst Du schonmal drin?" mit ja beantwortet werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die HC Inis in Wotlk sind wesentlich leichter als die aus BC oder Pre-BC (meine Meinung), meistens muss nicht mal gestunt, geschaft oder gebußt werden, Tank rennt hin und dann wird gebombt ... und erst wenn man merkt, der Tank schaffts nicht oder der Heiler nicht, kann man ja mal andeuten, dass vielleicht markieren und aus dem Kampf nehmen vielleicht DOCH sinnvoll wären, "so wie früher" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Theoretisch reicht sogar ne gute blaue Rüssi mit ein/zwei Epics die man im AH bekommen oder selbst gebastelt hat aus um auch in ner Naxxgruppe mitzugehen (+ ein wenig verz./sockeln) und wenn es anfangs auch nur die ersten/einfachen Bosse sind, für die Marken und was die Bosse droppen bekommt man die nächsten Epics und steigt so langsam auf.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was das für ein komischer Server ist auf dem Du da spielst, aber ich hatte weder mit meinem Heilpala noch meinem Vergelterpala (oder den Twinks) bis jetzt ne Anfrage wieviel DPS ich mache oder wieviel ZM ich habe und sollte das mal kommen, dann sag ich lasst es uns einfach probieren und wenn es nicht gut läuft sucht ihr euch nen anderen und wird man gar nicht erst eingeladen: schei** drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin auch nicht nur mit den Leuten aus der Gilde unterwegs und ebenfalls berufstätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es demnächst klappt mit den Inzen!


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Sooo... hab jetzt Mittagspause und versuche mal zu antworten, was bei der Menge an Antworten hier sicherlich etwas lang werden dürfte *räusper* Ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel....

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll, und ich hoffe, ich mach das mit dem Zitieren alles richtig ;-)
Bevor ich aber auf Euch eingehe habe ich nochmal eine Frage, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir die beantworten:

Im Charakterfenster steht ja eine Zahl hinter Schadensbonus, ich dachte immer, dies sei der dps.
Ist das wirklich so?
Ich hab auch Recount drauf, und wenn ich dann in einer Ini war stehen da die einzelnen Chars sortiert nach der Schadenmenge, und da steht eine Zahl in Klammern - ist das die Zahl, die den gemachten dps anzeigt? Denn die weiht ja doch erheblich ab von dem, was im Charakterfenster steht.
Und jetzt bitte keine Kommentare von wegen, dann kannste deinen Char niht spielen, ich denke doch, dass ich das kann ;-) 

So, nun zu Euch einzelnen (an alle, die PN's schreiben - ich antworte noch, versprochen, aber erstmal muss ich mich hier jetzt durcharbeiten)



> Und was Dich persönlich betrifft: ich schätze, Du wirst keine Probleme damit haben - Dein Posting hier zeigt, von der Wortwahl bis zur exzelleten Rechtschreibung, das Du alles hast, was man braucht, um erfolgreich eine Gruppierung beizutreten.



Ich danke dir... aber anscheinend reicht das tatsächlich nicht aus...



> Okay, ich gebs zu. Erst wollt ich nen 'Käse zum Whine' Beitrag erstellen und hab dann den Avatar gesehen. Wenn sie so aussieht, kann sie gerne unsere Gilde joinen. S'fehlt zwar nicht an weiblichen Stimmen im TS, aber meistens hängt da noch einer drin... ähm dran.
> Wie?... Was?... Das ist Off-Topic?... ???



Auch dir danke sehr :-)
Aber mal ganz ehrlich? Wenn hier so viele Proleme mit sogenannten Whine-Beiträgen haben, warum lest Ihr sie dann? Gut, du hast ihn jetzt aufgrund des Fotos gelesen ;-) Aber warum die anderen?
Ich habe schon oft solche Diskussionen in einem anderen Forum gehabt - es gibt immer Sachen, Menschen, beiträge usw., die einem nicht passen - aber dann geht man diesem aus dem Weg.
Man MUSS es doch nicht lesen, es zwingt einen doch keiner dazu.
Und ich habe es schon immer so gehandhabt: Wenn mir was auf der Seele liegt, dann spreche ich es aus. Auch wenn irgendjemand dann evtl. davon genervt ist, er kanns ja überspringen.
Und auch dass es zu diesem Thema vielleicht schon zig Beiträge gibt - mag sein.
Aber ich bin neu hier, und ich habe keine Zeit und keine Lust, erst 4342832 lesen zu müssen, um das für mich passende zu finden.



> Kurzum: Sei einfach freundlich, dann wirst du wieder mitgenommen.



Ich bin immer freundlich, und war bisher auch immer freundlich... aber irgendwie, ich weiß auch nicht... schwer zu beschreiben...



> Ob du allerdings überhaupt einer Gilde beitreten möchtest, musst du natürlich selbst wissen. Es ist sicher etwas mehr Aufwand, immer wieder umloggen zu müssen um sich Items zu zusenden. Andererseits ist das, wenn man eine genügend große Gemeinschaft hat, nicht immer in dem Ausmaß notwendig, da die Möglichkeit besteht, sich gegenseitig aus zuhelfen.



Hm... Ihr habt ja nun des öfteren schon geschrieben, gib die Gilde einem twink usw. - und ich geb zu, ich denk da auch immer wieder drüber nach, nur irgendwie... *seufz*
Ich muss vielleicht dazu sagen, dass ich die Gilde nicht habe, um igendwelche gedroppten Gegenstände zu sammeln oder so, sondern ich mache viel AH-Geschäfte usw. - und das mach ich eben mit dem Hauptchar, weil ich mit der eben überall hinkomme.
Aber Ihr habt schon irgendwie recht, ich freunde mich so langsam mit dem Gedanken an, das zu machen... *seufz*
Nur wie suche ich eine Gilde? Schreibe ich da einfach im Channel? Oder wie läuft sowas ab?



> Du spielst nicht zufällig Allianz auf Arygos? Dann würdest du gleich mal eine Gildeneinladung bekommen :-)



Nein, spiele ich nicht...

Hier nochmal für alle:

Ich spiele Khaz'goroth Horde
Spiele zwar auch auf Antonidas Ally - aber ersteres häufiger und regelmäßiger.



> ich hab ja Verständnis dafür das Du unbedingt in Hero Instanzen gehen willst, sollte vom schaden her auch nicht das Problem sein. Aber ganz ehrlich zum Thema Erfahrung, geh erstmal Non-Heros, dafür sind sie da und da sammelt man Erfahrung, und sag jetzt bitte nicht für Non-Hero findest du keine Gruppen, da wird jeder nicht 80 froh sein wenn ein 80-DD sie begleitet. Die Leute die sehr früh 80 waren haben Ihre Erfahrung auch erstmal in Non-Heros gesammelt. Heros setzen (oder sollten) ein gewisses Mass an Erfahrung voraus setzen, ich konnte als Tank auch nicht gleich auf 80 in jede Hero rein, obwohl ich die Instanzen kannte. Also erst laufen lernen bevor du fliegen willst.



Ich war bereits in non-heroes ;-)
Und ich hab auch schon oft genug Gruppen für non-heroes gesucht, aber sie finden sich tatsächlich noch schlechter, als Gruppen für Heroes.
Die Erfahrung krieg ich bei non, das ist richtig, aber das 80er Equip trotzdem nicht.

@Davatar:

Dein Beitrag war super, vielen Dank dafür... ich will jetzt nicht alles zitieren, denn sonst wird der Beitrag von mir glaub ich 3 Seiten lang. ;-)
Freunde suchen und so - das ist irgendwie was, womit ich mich unheimlich schwer tue, weil ich immer denke, die haben alle ihren FL und ihren Stamm, die brauchen niemanden.
Und zu fragen "Willst du mein Freund sein?" Das find ich irgendwie doof... Ich weiß, ich ticke da irgendwie komisch, und ich weiß auch, dass ich daran arbeiten muss.
Aber wenn man dann dreimal abgelehnt wurde, habe ich soooo schlechte Laune, da sprech ich am Besten keinen mehr an ...

Aber hierzu noch kurz was:



> 4. Erstell Dir einen Tank oder einen Heiler und spiel ihn hoch. Das dauert zwar ne Weile, aber als solcher dürftest Du keine Probleme haben, ne Gruppe zu finden oder zusammenzustellen



Du wirst lachen, das habe ich schon getan und bin dabei ;-)
Aber da wird doch dasselbe Problem wieder auftreten, dann bin ich "groß", und werde gefragt, wieviel Heilerfahrung haste... Öhhhh, so gut wie keine *räusper*
Okay, danke, dann eben nicht... *seufz*

Der Hinweis mit den englischen Seiten... öhm... also ich bin vielleicht gut der deutschen Sprache mächtig, und ich kann mich sicherlich auch auf englisch verständigen, aber dann "fachspezifische" Seiten auf englisch zu lesen, da bin ich mit überfordert, da versteh ich nicht genug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TS?? Oh Leute, muss sowas wirklich sein??
Das ist doch voll peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, okay... ich weiß... ich ticke nicht ganz richtig *lol*

Meine Friendlist ist nicht wirklich sehr umfangreich, ich hab da 3 oder 4 Leute drin, die mir mal bei einer INi gut gefallen haben und sympathisch waren, aber wenn ich die mal anschreibe, dann wissen die gar nicht mehr, wer ich bin ;-)
Ich schreib immer schon oft im Gruppenchanel und so, weil ich eben auch denke, wenn die merken, du bist sprachlich fähig und überhaupt, dann klappt das schon... aber die meisten in der Gruppe sind Kiddies, und/oder können selbst nichts vernünftig. Da kommt nicht ein korrektes Wort raus...



> Ich weis ja nicht ob Du das ist auf dem Bild, aber so wie es aussieht, bist Du älter als 18 ;-))
> Ok, ich kann versuchen Dir zu erklären was so in den Köpfen der Standard Roxxor Kiddi’s abgeht.



*lol*
Ja, allerdings, das bin ich.
28 um genau zu sein ;-)


Vilogity, du sprichst mir aus der Seele *freu*
Dies akkute Dauerhopsen hab ich auch schon oft gesehen, boah, wie nervig.... ;-)


So, ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt alles einigermaßen beantwortet und hab nichts wichtiges übersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds auf jeden Fall super, dass Ihr so zahlreich antwortet, auch wenn ich nicht hinterherkomme ;-)

LG

Katja


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (13. Februar 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Naja wer will schon mit so kleinen aufgeregten Kiddis durch ne INI rennen und hoffen das der Papi
> net den Stecker zieht wenn man gerade vorm Boss steht.


Am besten sind immer die (man hat ungefähr die Hälfte einer Inze geschafft, dann kommt) "ups, sorry muss off, es gibt essen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich bekomme die Frage auch eigentlich nie gestellt und falls doch antworte ich nur mit "passt schon" oder "genug", aber das ist vielleicht in WotLK 1-2x vorgekommen... das die Bosse noch nicht jeder kennt bzw. auf heroisch ist irgendwie klar, gibt halt viele die noch nicht 80 sind.

1500dps reichen für eine hero vollkommen, lass dir da nichts einreden und kurze Boss-Erklärung tut keinem weh! Ich persönlich geh lieber mit netten Leuten, die vielleicht bissel weniger dps machen, als mit welchen die durch die Ini durchrennen und nur rummotzen "Tempooooo", "inc", "go"... und die 15min. die es länger dauert machens auch nicht.

Unsere Gilde freut sich eigentlich immer wenn jemand grad frisch 80 geworden ist, dann wird er quasi "gezwungen" nach Naxx mitzukommen und wird mit equip zugeschüttet das sonst eh entzaubert wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Katja: Leider falsche Fraktion und falscher Server, sonst hättest du bei uns sicher gut reingepasst ^^ Und das kommt diesmal nicht von einem Kerl! ^^

Schau einfach mal ins tool und such dir einen Tank oder Heiler und frag den ob ihr zusammen eine Gruppe aufmacht!

Und geh einfach mal ArchavonsKammer und Obsidiansanktum 25er - auf meinem Server wird da einfach nur aufgefüllt damit man 25 Leute hat, da schaut keiner auf Equip oder dps!


----------



## Alien123 (13. Februar 2009)

Es gibt überall verkehrte Menschen, somit auch in World of Warcraft. Zudem steckt die Anonymität des Internets dahinter, was einem schonmal eine grössere Erscheinung gibt die man eigentlich garnicht ist.



Darleya schrieb:


> So... nun werden ja oft genug Gruppen gesucht und ich bin eine der ersten, die "Hier" schreit.
> Dann kommt die Frage:
> "Wieviel dps machste?"
> und
> "Warste schonmal drin?"



Falls dir aber nächstes mal wieder einer mit diesen Fragen daherkommt, lüg einfach und erzähl denen du warst schonmal drin und fährst unbuffed 2k dps. Das wird eh keiner merken (ansonsten ist ihnen wahrscheinlich der Aufwand eh zu gross um einen neuen zu suchen) und falls ihr beim Boss seid, frag einfach ala "wie war der nochmal".


----------



## Ciquo (13. Februar 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Am besten sind immer die (man hat ungefähr die Hälfte einer Inze geschafft, dann kommt) "ups, sorry muss off, es gibt essen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



noch besser sind die die das in nem 25er raid (gildenintern mit anmeldung, besdtätigung, dkp und dem ganzen gedöns) kurz vor nem boss machen...kann mnir aber nicht vorstellen dass der noch oft die gelegenheit bekommt das bei uns zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo


----------



## ciaz (13. Februar 2009)

An die kommenden Mimimi Threads dieser Art: posted doch bitte mal euren Server dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist es bis jetzt noch nie passiert, dass ich für normale Standard Heros nach meinem Equip/meiner DPS gefragt worden bin. Falls auch nicht gerade Timed Strat, Archa (enrage timer, aber deine DPS reicht hier ja auch schon) oder diverse Achievement Runs probiert werden, halte ich es auch für vollkommen unnoetig danach zu fragen, nein besser formuliert zu verlangen. Bis auf Oculus, HdB (Loken) und Gundrak (Schlangenboss) ist jede Ini auch mit einem Anfänger zu schaffen, ansonsten stirbt er halt bei Kampf xy und der Boss wird zu 4. gemacht. Who Cares? Falls wir in unserer Gilde mal Random jemanden mitnehmen, weil einer fehlt, fragen wir auch nicht nach dem Equip. Evtl wird dann mal im TS/Gchat gelaestert, wie bloede man sich teils doch anstellen kann, was aber meist dem Entertainment dient. Dass es aber mal soweit kam jemanden zu kicken bzw vollzulflamen, kann ich mich nicht entsinnen.

Da du mit 80 immer noch gildenlos bist... Tja, anscheinend wirst du auf deinem Server wohl nicht drum rumkommen, dir eine suchen zu muessen. Es wird denke ich mal auf jedem Server fuer jeden was dabei sein, so lange man nicht auf den bekannten Geisterservern spielt. Sich den einen oder anderen beim Leveln begegneten, sympatisch wirkenden Spieler in die FList zu packen, kann natuerlich auch nicht schaden.

Zu der Köpenick Sache: Netter Vergleich, aber so überspitzt ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (13. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich als Bärchen schnell mal ein bischen fehlendes DPS ausgleichen kann nehm ich sehr gerne "neue" 80er mit in ne Hero.
Sofern die Ausrüstung zumindest dezent gepflegt ist (mir is auch klar das ich grünen questloot nicht mit high-end verzauberungen vollpump). Nach Dps frag ich grundsätzlich nicht und ob jemand die Ini kennt is mir auch latte da ich sowieso zu jedem boss n kurzes statement abgeb... was soll schon großartiges passieren ... ich find Wipes eigentlich immer ne gute Gelegenheit um seine Gruppenmitglieder ein klein wenig kennen zu lernen ... so von wegen ... nehmen se das mit Humor, kommt ne lustige meldung oder wird einer pissig usw.
Ich wollte es lange zeit nicht glauben das es auf meinem Server solche Idioten auch gibt bis mich mal eine Hexe glaub ich war das oder ne Magierin ... hmm ach kA ... wollte Feste Drak tharon heroic ... wie jeden Tag .... endboss ring und naja wer n Bärchen hat weiss wovon ich rede...Fragt mich ebenen genannte Hexe/Magierin ob se mit dürfte ... ich ... jo türlich. 
darauf kam ... willst du nicht wissen wieviel dps ich mache. 
ich hatte tränen in den Augen vor lachen ... bis mir bewußt wurde das sie das ernst meinte .... ich hab die Gelegenheit gleich mal genutzt und das ganze öffentlich im SnG zu diskutieren ... ala ... welcher Schwachmat verlangt denn bitte eine gewisses DPS-Minimum für Otto-Normal-Heroics ... Hei das war n spass

Also ehrlich Leute ... und vor allem Leute die wirklich der Meinung sind das se nur weil sie bisher lootglück hatten und deswegen viel imbarar sind ... Wenn ihr der Meinung seid das ihr es nicht nötigt habt mit eurem Imba Gear n bischen Repp-kosten verkraften zu können ... jo ne ... Ihr seid genau die leute die ich nicht mit in ne Instanz nehme ... weil ... da bekomm ich ja panik attacken als Tank wenn ich durch die Ganze instanz darauf achte ja nie irgend etwas verkehrt zu machen nicht das mir einer der erlauchten DD's mit ihrem Imba Fummel n paar gold Rep-Kosten kriegt ... 
is ja echt arm

Einzig einmal habe ich 2 aus der Gruppe verwiesen. Die waren aus der selben Gilde und wir kamen und kamen am zweiten Boss in Ankahet nicht vorbei ... und der erste war auch schon mehr glück wie sonst was 
Da kuck ich mir nach ca. 10 Wipes (1 und 2ter Boss zusammengerechnet) mal das Gear der zwei Damen an und was erblicke ich ... unverzaubertes, ungesockeltes Grün-Blaues Equip aus Burg Utgarde, Nexus und den Spinnen-Ini's .... öhm ich meine die Non-Heros. Klar macht n 80er mit 70-72er Blau equip keine 1,5 k ... jo wie denn auch ... und da war auch der Punkt für mich gekommen wo ich sagte öhm sorry aber das ihr euch da hier reintraut wundert mich echt ... wo wart ihr denn seit Fjord und Tundra? ich habs mir verkniffen zu fragen ob se geboted haben ... weil dann is man ja immer selbst der böse 

so wieder mal viel bla bla um wenig sinn

Tipp von mir ... wenn dich wer fragt für ne hero ... wieviel dps ... da antworte ich immer mit einem --- öhm nö du danke ich such mir normale leute zum spielen. Für gewöhnlich hab ich dann zwar keine gruppe muss mich aber auch nicht mit n paar halbstarken "obiärgern"
Naja ich geh grundsätzlich davon aus das sich jemand für ne Instanz meldet das der dann auch ansatzweise eine vermutung hat was von ihm erwartet wird und welches Equip dafür benötigt wird. Was bedeutet ... der oder die muss nicht die instanz kennen und der oder die muss auch nicht komplett episch sein für ne Hero ... wo wär denn da der Sinn der Hero's 


lg once more with feeling und thanks for your attention 

Sily  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pono (13. Februar 2009)

ich würde sagen eigeninitiative ergreifen und selbst gruppen aufmachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Im Charakterfenster steht ja eine Zahl hinter Schadensbonus, ich dachte immer, dies sei der dps.
> Ist das wirklich so?
> Ich hab auch Recount drauf, und wenn ich dann in einer Ini war stehen da die einzelnen Chars sortiert nach der Schadenmenge, und da steht eine Zahl in Klammern - ist das die Zahl, die den gemachten dps anzeigt? Denn die weiht ja doch erheblich ab von dem, was im Charakterfenster steht.



die zahl im charakterfenster ist die zaubermacht
dps (damage per second) erfährst du eigentlich nur übers recount oder andere addons (die zahl in klammern)


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Nur wie suche ich eine Gilde? Schreibe ich da einfach im Channel? Oder wie läuft sowas ab?



Die großen Gilden haben meisten so Bewerbungsseiten auf ihrer Page, aber ich vermute dass das genau nix für dich ist.

Schreib doch in den 2er und/oder 1er sowas wie
_
"Ich [Char/Level] such eine nette und freundliche Gilde zum Spaß haben und Hero Innies/ Nax gehen. Equipp ist noch nicht perfekt aber meinen Char kann ich spielen. Schön wäre es wenn die Altersstruktur im Bereich über 18 liegen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"_

Irgendwie sowas halt. 

Und nicht so schüchtern, die anderen kochen auch bloß mit Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> So, nun zu Euch einzelnen (an alle, die PN's schreiben - ich antworte noch, versprochen, aber erstmal muss ich mich hier jetzt durcharbeiten)



Ich wollte vorhin schon schreiben, dass ich mich für die Penisträger dadraußen mitschäme wegen des "ich nehm dich mit". Aber dann hab ich mir überlegt, dass es vllt tatsächlich bei nem Kerl genauso passiert wäre und hab es gelassen. Aber was ich jetzt lesen muss, jetzt schäm ich mich doch und frage mcih grade wieviele Typen jetzt einen Char auf deinem Server erstellen und dich kontaktieren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei, als du sagstest du seiest 28 haben die 16 Jährigen vermutlich den Ansporn verloren. *g*

Da ich zum Thema nur noch sagen könnte, was schon hundert mal gesagt wurde (ne Gilde mit guten Leuten), lass ich es einfach und bin auch mal zufrieden einen Post mit 100% OT verfasst  zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
Ohrensammler ftw! (:


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Februar 2009)

Flakk-Antonidas schrieb:


> Am besten sind immer die (man hat ungefähr die Hälfte einer Inze geschafft, dann kommt) "ups, sorry muss off, es gibt essen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tja, weist Du was an dem Beispiel schlimm ist.
Sie stimmt, dass kommt so fot vor, ich brech dabei fast immer ins essen.
Das schlimmste daran ist, finde mal wenn das bei der Dayli vorkommt, noch ersatz.......


----------



## Larmina (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die großen Gilden haben meisten so Bewerbungsseiten auf ihrer Page, aber ich vermute dass das genau nix für dich ist.
> 
> Schreib doch in den 2er und/oder 1er sowas wie
> _
> ...


Ne die Oberpros kochen mit Redbull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (13. Februar 2009)

Naja, das ist wirklich ein großes Problem. Aber du musst einen Teil der Leute auch verstehen, für manche heros braucht man einfach gut DPS. Aber als WL 1,8k DPS zufahren ist ok. Leider habe ich oft die Erfahrung schon gemacht, das die Leute sich selbst belügen.

BSP.: Ich frage /4 -> Suchen DD´ler Caster für HDZ4 Time... Pls /w me bei Interesse!!!
Kein  Minute später wispern mich die ersten zu...

/w von XY: Bin off Worri darf ich mit...
/w von mir: Tut mir leid aber wir suchen nur noch Caster...
/w von XY: fahr aber 4k DPS ...
/w von mir: Tut mir leid aber wir suchen wirklich nur noch Caster. Wir wünschen dir trotzdem einen schönen und erfolgreichen Abend.

...
...
...

5 Min Später:

/w von YX: Bin Schadow, darf ich mit!
/w von mir: Eine bescheidene Frage hätte ich aber, wieviel DPS fährst du? Möchten gern Timerun machen und da brauchen wir schon ordentlich.
/w von YX: 1,8 - 2,5k
ICH inv YX

So kurz und bündig der Schadow hat zum schluss 1,1k gefahren, weniger als der Tank ;(. So ist es mir schon sehr oft gegangen und deswegen setzte ich meine maßstäbe jetzt auch höher an. D.h. Ich frage von haus aus nach 2,5-3k, weil so geh ich sicher das die Leute wenigstens 1,8k bis 2,2k fahren. Denn wenn man dauert wipet weil der Heiler dann oom geht, weil Tank stundenlang an einer Mopgruppe hängt, weil DMg nicht reicht, ist das nicht mehr lustig. Wenn ich aber flüssig durch eine INI durch ziehen kann macht mir diese auch Spaß.
Also belügt euch nicht selber immer mit den DPS sondern sagt doch einfach: "he ich fahr nur 1,8k, gebt mir ne Chance ich schaff das schon." Aber solange sich so viele immer selbst belügen um sich besser darzustellen als Sie eigentlich sind, wird dieser DPS Wahn nie aufhören. 

Nur als info für die jenigen die jetzt Vorurteile wieder haben. Ich gehe regelmäßig mit:

Hexe: 1,5k
Mage: 1,8 - 2k
Worri ICH: 2,2 - 3,8k
Healer: 2010 ADD Heal

in Hero´s und das funktioniert wunderbar, weil wir uns gegenseitig nicht belügen und sagen auch mal sagen wenn es den einen Tag halt nicht so gut läuft. Wenn einer von uns nicht da ist wird RND aufgefüllt. Da gibt es auch gute, die die oben erwähnte Eigenschaft besitzen und einem eine ordentliche Antwort geben. Leider sind es aber viele die dann meinen sind müssten Posen und ihren Schaden in die höhe reden und dann kommt zum Schluss nur heiße Luft bei raus und wir sind enttäucht.


----------



## bliblablu (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Es ist eben wie beim Hauptmann vo Köpenick... ohne Erfahrung und gute Rüssi keine Inis, ohne Inis keine Erfahrung und keine gute Rüssi...


Und am besten sind solche Schlümpfe, die einem nahelegen sich vor dem ersten Mal Naxx10 doch bitte mit Marken schon mal zwei T7-Teile zu holen...


----------



## Sobe1 (13. Februar 2009)

Ich denke vielleicht auch, dass man einiges eben gar nicht mitbekommt. Abends wirds auffällig mit den dps ect anfragen. Aber viele fragen gar nicht im /2 oder /5. Da gehts alles per Gilde/Freundesliste und Rest kommt aus der Suche. 

Jetzt muss man ja Burg nonhero für die Blumen. Da suchen die Kiddies und brav nen Heiler. Bin in eine Gruppe gekommen und da kam mir einer bekannt vor. "Vermeiden" hehe. Der war richtig anders. Hab beim zweiten mal den Blumenstrauß bekommen und danach er. Zack hat Gruppe verlassen. Man kommt ja auch zu 2-3 da gut durch aber haben doch noch nen 5ten reingeholt und bis jeder den hatte den Prinzen gekillt. So macht das Spass und die anderen werden es einem danken oder der eigene Ruf verbessert sich.

Server: Es ist eine Krankheit der BC Realms. Machne sind mehr als leer oder verkommen^^  Man sieht da stundenlang die selben nach Gruppen suchen und  andere gehen dann schonmehrmals irgendwo rein. 
Der Ruf macht was aus, auch wenn das Gear nicht passt. Hatte es schon mehrmals, dass die mir die Reppkosten erstatten wollten. Hab aber lieber ne kleine Buffood Spende genommen^^   

Was mir noch einfällt:  Twinke mal ein bisschen mit einem Hybriden (aber kein DK, ich meine wirklich von Anfang wegen den Low innis). Da trifft man auch andere twinkende mit denen man nach heftigen Instanz versuchen in der Freundesliste landet. Bekommt man schnell 80er Mains verraten und man hatte Spass (meistens).

edit: wenn ich als heiler mal suche, werd ich binnen sekunden zugespammt. wenn einer dann motzt oder in der inni, sag ich nur "sucht euch nen anderen", aber soweit kommts eigentlich nie. Denn der der motzt wird gekicked vom leader, da der Rest Angst hat, dass der Heiler abhaut. Genau so verhält es sich, zwar nicht ganz so drastisch, mit Tanks.


----------



## Eltin (13. Februar 2009)

Ich träume von einer Welt in der auch der Letzte merkt das DPS nicht alles ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Also belügt euch nicht selber immer mit den DPS sondern sagt doch einfach: "he ich fahr nur 1,8k, gebt mir ne Chance ich schaff das schon." Aber solange sich so viele immer selbst belügen um sich besser darzustellen als Sie eigentlich sind, wird dieser DPS Wahn nie aufhören.



Ich frage nie nach DPS udn ich beantworte diese Frage auch nie. Und warum nicht?
Weil sie sinnlos und dumm ist (nicht jetzt speziell von dir, sondern ganz allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

1) Um die verlangten DPS auch zu fahren muss man wie folgt spielen: So früh wie möglich anfangen DMG zu machen und sich auch um nix anderes kümmern als DMG. 
Solche Leute dürfen sich gerne in anderen Gruppen als der meinen gegenseitig bespaßen.

Ich mag gerne Leute die:

- antanken lassen.
- CC machen (wenn denn nötig) und das auch überwachen
- Sich auch mal um den Heiler kümmern im Notfall
- Vllt. auch mal sinnvolle aber DPS lose Sonderfähigkeiten nutzen wie Gegenzauber oder Totem ändern / setzen etc.


Sowas find ich gut.

Die DPS Mutanten dürfen da gerne unter sich bleiben


2) Wo kommt der Wert her

Wieviel DPS ich mache hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Resi des Mobs, kann ich AOE mache oder nicht, viele große Gruppen oder eher einzelne starke Gegner etc.. Die DPS Aussage ist also in der Regel eh kaum richtig und auch nicht nachprüfbar.

Also in den Müll damit,


(wobei ich sagen muss, gesockelt und verzaubert sollte man schon sein, muss ja nicht gleich das teuerste sein)


----------



## Bodog (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe das selbe Problem.
Die Leute glauben einfach zu wissen wie man eine Klasse spielt und wie viel DPS man fährt.
Recount und die ganzen DPS-Meter stimmen so oder so nicht.
Und anstatt mal nen EQ-Run zu machen müssen sie ja Top-Equipte mit nehmen die dann nichts mehr brauchen.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## TypeOnegative (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich kenne dein Problem sehr gut. Wenn man Vollzeit arbeitet ist es schwierig Anschluss zu finden. Ich mache es deshalb immer so (immer heisst in dem Fall 2x ^^), dass ich mir ne Woche Urlaub nehme zum Addon und wirklich hardcore spiele (mit sehr viel Spaß und 1x alle 2 Jahre kann man das machen), damit ich nicht zu weit hinterher hinke. Das Problem ist nämlich nun mal leider das die letzten von den Hunden gebissen werden. Mit dem Vorsprung hab ich es trotz moderater Spielzeit auf T7 und T7,5 gebracht, einfach weil am Anfang das Erlebnis zählt und Random Gruppen am Anfang geduldiger sind. Nach 1-2 Monaten wollen die, die sich schon durchgewhiped haben nicht mehr mit "schlechten" Randoms gehen. Ist fies, aber deren gutes Recht.

Ich mache es mit meinen Kollegen so, das wir so 1x pro Woche einen lustigen Noob-Zieh-Abend machen. Dann schnappen wir uns 1-2 unerfahrene 80er und prügeln sie durch heros. Wofür? Marken und vor allem Spaß an der Sache. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als die Freude von Mitspielern, wenn die mal mit ner guten Grp im 30 min Takt durch heros gezogen werden.

Also, notfalls wechsel auf Onyxia und wir nehmen dich auch mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Leute die nur nach dps gehen haben keine Ahnung, sicher. Aber ein Jäger der in einer hero nur 800 dps fährt auch nicht. Egal wie nicht aussagekräftig dmg-meter sind.


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Im Charakterfenster steht ja eine Zahl hinter Schadensbonus, ich dachte immer, dies sei der dps.
> Ist das wirklich so?
> Ich hab auch Recount drauf, und wenn ich dann in einer Ini war stehen da die einzelnen Chars sortiert nach der Schadenmenge, und da steht eine Zahl in Klammern - ist das die Zahl, die den gemachten dps anzeigt? Denn die weiht ja doch erheblich ab von dem, was im Charakterfenster steht.
> Und jetzt bitte keine Kommentare von wegen, dann kannste deinen Char niht spielen, ich denke doch, dass ich das kann ;-)
> ...



Hallo Katja,

als Mitglied der 40+ Fraktion kann ich deine Problemen gut nachfühlen. 
Nun will ich hier aber nicht auf die allgemeine Diskusion eingehen, sondern versuchen dir deine Fragen zu beantworten und dir weiterzuhelfen:


Das was du im Charakterfenster siehst ist dein Schadenboni - sprich deine Zaubermacht. Deine DPS siehst du im Recount (ganz genau, die Zahl in Klammern).
Die ständige Fragerei nach DPS geht auch mir gehörig auf den Senkel, da DPS absolut nicht aussagekräftig ist. Deine DPS ist nämlich abhängig von sehr vielen Faktoren und ist somit nicht vorraussagbar. Zu den Faktoren gehören Raidbuffs, Gruppenbuffs, Bossfähigkeiten, Lags etc.

Also wenn dich jemand nach deiner DPS fragt, dann kannst du ihm irgendwas vorlügen, da er mit solch einer Frage schon zeigt, das er keine Ahnung vom Spiel hat (wobei ich persönlich immer dankend ablehne wenn mich jemand nach meinem DPS fragt).
Viel aussagekräftiger ist es wenn man bei Castern nach Zaubermacht und Trefferwertung fragt, um sich ein Bild zu machen wie schlagkräftig ein DD ist. Nur leider können die, ich nenn sie jetzt mal "Kiddies", aus diesen Zahlen nichts ableiten.

_Fazit: Fragt dich jemand nach DPS, so macht es schon von vornherein keinen Sinn mit solchen Leuten in eine Instanz zu gehen !_


Nun kommen wir zu der Frage nach einer Gilde.
Auch ich mache sehr viele AH-Geschäfte. Dies hab ich so gelöst, das ich mir einen Bank- und AH-Char erstellt habe. Dieser steht immer in der nähe von Briefkasten/AH und wickelt sämtliche Geschäfte meiner Chars ab. Alles was gehandelt werden soll wird von meinen Chars an diesen Charakter geschickt. Das würde heisen, du überträgst deine kleine Gilde an einen Twink und dein Main Char kann dann einer anderen Gilde beitreten.

Eine Gilde zu finden ist nicht schwer, allerdings die *richtige* zu finden dagegen schon erheblich schwerer.
Zuerst einmal hast du in den Hauptstädten die Möglichkeit dem Gildenrekrutierungschannel beizutreten. Auf Gildenspamming im Allgemein- bzw. Handelschannel würde ich überhaupt nicht eingehen, da dort meistens nur Gilden posten die einfach alles und jeden aufnehmen.

Ich wüde dir allerdings empfehlen, dich erst einmal in den einschlägigen Foren umzusehen.
Dazu gehört das Realmforum unter http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...=1278&sid=3 - Dort findest du auch eine Gildenübersicht, wo du dich über die Gilden deines Sever informieren kannst - http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...61960&sid=3
und das Suche Gilde Forum unter http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...11122&sid=3

Am besten suchst du dort nach einer Erwachsenengilde bzw. einer Casualgilde, das sind in der Regel die nettesten und stellen auch in der Regel keine Fragen nach DPS etc.

So, nun kommen wir zu deinem Char. Ich war so frei und hab mir deine kleine Hexe mal im Arsenal angeschaut.
In der steckt mehr Potential als du denkst. Dein Equip ist schon recht gut und mit einigen kleinen Veränderungen an den Sockeln, Verzauberungen und der Skillung (da sind ein paar kleine Fehler drin) solltest du in 5er Instanzen bei den Bosskämpfen locker auf 2 - 2,5k DPS kommen. Solltest du da Hilfe brauchen stehe ich dir gerne im PN mit Rat und Tat zur Verfügung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long, viel geschrieben

LG Uldart


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> @Davatar:
> Dein Beitrag war super, vielen Dank dafür... ich will jetzt nicht alles zitieren, denn sonst wird der Beitrag von mir glaub ich 3 Seiten lang. ;-)
> Freunde suchen und so - das ist irgendwie was, womit ich mich unheimlich schwer tue, weil ich immer denke, die haben alle ihren FL und ihren Stamm, die brauchen niemanden.
> Und zu fragen "Willst du mein Freund sein?" Das find ich irgendwie doof... Ich weiß, ich ticke da irgendwie komisch, und ich weiß auch, dass ich daran arbeiten muss.
> Aber wenn man dann dreimal abgelehnt wurde, habe ich soooo schlechte Laune, da sprech ich am Besten keinen mehr an ...


Jetzt musste ich doch recht schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also zuerst mal: WoW ist nicht Facebook und auch kein sonstiges Community-Portal. Du brauchst da keine Erlaubnis von jemandem um ihn Deiner Freundesliste hinzuzufügen. Du denkst Dir einfach "Hey mit dem hab ich paar Mal gespielt, das ist ein Netter", dann machst Du nen Rechtsklick auf seinen Namen und fügst ihn Deiner Freundeliste zu oder aber Du öffnest Deine Freundesliste direkt und schreibst ihn da rein. Dass Du ihn Deiner Freundesliste hinzugefügt hast davon erfährt gar niemand etwas. Die Liste ist nur für Dich selbst einsehbar und sonst für niemanden. Dann kannst Du da zB auch noch ne Zusatznotiz anbringen, zB "Ist Tankkrieger" oder "Ist Feuermagier" oder "Ist Schneider" oder von mir aus "Wohnt ganz in meiner Nähe" oder was weiss ich. Du selbst bestimmst Deine Freundesliste und wenn Du das Gefühl hast Du hast wen drauf mit dem Du irgendwie doch nie was zu tun hast schmeisst Du ihn wieder runter. Davon wird er auch nichts mitbekommen. So einfach ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten Spieler fügen die Leute ihrer Freundesliste hinzu, die sie gut mögen oder mit denen sie oft spielen oder mit denen sie häufig chatten, etc und ich bin immer der Meinung: fähige und nette Leute adde ich schnell meiner Freundesliste, aussortieren kann ich dann immernoch wenn sie voll ist. Also nur Mut und drauf los geaddet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Du wirst lachen, das habe ich schon getan und bin dabei ;-)
> Aber da wird doch dasselbe Problem wieder auftreten, dann bin ich "groß", und werde gefragt, wieviel Heilerfahrung haste... Öhhhh, so gut wie keine *räusper*
> Okay, danke, dann eben nicht... *seufz*


Das siehst Du so nicht ganz richtig. Im Gegensatz zu den DDs, die ja scheinbar oftmals ne Million DPS und am besten High-Content-Raidinstanz-Erfahrung mitbringen müssen wird von nem Heiler meist nur erwartet dass er die Gruppe am Leben lässt und vom Tank erwartet dass er die Aggro halten kann und dabei nicht draufgeht. Ok bei den Tanks schaut man bei den heroischen Instanzen scheinbar noch drauf dass er Kritimmun ist. Aber glaubs mir: wenn sich erst mal rumgesprochen hat dass Du eine gute Heilerin bist oder gut tanken kannst wirst Du Dich vor lauter Einladungen kaum mehr retten können. Ich selbst spiele Heiler seitdem WoW vor ein paar Jahren erschienen ist und obwohls heute mehr Heiler gibt als je zuvor hab ich nachwievor überhaupt kein Problem ne Gruppe zu finden.
Am besten lässt Du Dich einladen (oder machst die Gruppe selbst) und bevors los geht sagst Du dann, was ich immer sage wenn ich in ner neuen Instanz bin:
"Ich war in dieser Instanz noch nie auf heroisch drin. Wenn ich irgendwas zu nem Boss wissen muss müsst Ihr mir das halt sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Das Smilie hintendran ist ganz wichtig, dann sind die Leute meistens überfreundlich ^^ Bei mir klappts immer und in 99% aller Fälle werden die Bosse jeweils noch kurz von jemandem erklärt.



> Der Hinweis mit den englischen Seiten... öhm... also ich bin vielleicht gut der deutschen Sprache mächtig, und ich kann mich sicherlich auch auf englisch verständigen, aber dann "fachspezifische" Seiten auf englisch zu lesen, da bin ich mit überfordert, da versteh ich nicht genug.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn Du Instanztips brauchst gibts zahlreiche Guides auf wow.buffed.de, aber das lernst Du eh am besten wenn Du da selbst reingehst.



> TS?? Oh Leute, muss sowas wirklich sein??
> Das ist doch voll peinlich
> 
> 
> ...


TS, ja das leidige Thema. Grundsätzlich wirst Du für 5er Instanzen kein TS brauchen. Sollte doch mal einer vorschlagen dass alle da rein gehn mach Dir keinen Kopf. Geh ins TS rein und schreib in den Chat "Ich kann aber nur zuhören, hab kein Mikro." Da ist Dir auch keiner böse. So mach ichs immer wenn ich keine Lust aufs TS habe. TS ist vor allem dazu da dass falls es mal brenzlig wird zB der Gruppenleiter ein paar Durchsagen machen kann auf die Du dann schnell reagieren kannst.



> Meine Friendlist ist nicht wirklich sehr umfangreich, ich hab da 3 oder 4 Leute drin, die mir mal bei einer INi gut gefallen haben und sympathisch waren, aber wenn ich die mal anschreibe, dann wissen die gar nicht mehr, wer ich bin ;-)


Dann schreibst Du sie halt an: "Hey wir waren neulich mal zusammen im Turm Utgarde und da hats super geklappt mit unserer Gruppe. Hast Du Lust, mit mir in ne Instanz zu gehn?" Auch wenn man Dich nicht mehr kennt wird das nen recht positiven Eindruck auf Deinen Gegenüber machen.



> Ich schreib immer schon oft im Gruppenchanel und so, weil ich eben auch denke, wenn die merken, du bist sprachlich fähig und überhaupt, dann klappt das schon... aber die meisten in der Gruppe sind Kiddies, und/oder können selbst nichts vernünftig. Da kommt nicht ein korrektes Wort raus...


Jau, dafür hat man wie gesagt Freundeslisten und/oder ne Gilde, damit man sich mit denen auch mal gepflegt unterhalten kann. Ich nehme aber grundsätzlich jeden in die Gruppe mit sofern ich annähernd verstehe was er meint. Nach nem Wipe, ein paar Tips wie er sein Spielverhalten bessern kann und fehlender Lernresistenz kann man ihn immernoch aus der Gruppe schmeissen.



> *lol*
> Ja, allerdings, das bin ich.
> 28 um genau zu sein ;-)


Ich rate grundsätzlich davon ab in WoW Dein Geschlecht und/oder Dein Alter bekanntzugeben, zumindest nicht irgendwelchen Leuten mit denen Du relativ wenig zu tun hast. Die Flamesprüche kommen wesentlich schneller als Dir lieb ist. Neulich hatt ich zB nen Fall als ich in ner Gruppe war und jemand schrieb: "Bist Du im RL ne Frau oder ein Kerl?", darauf ich "Ist das wichtig?" und dann durft ich den halben Abend lang erklären dass ich kein Interesse hätte zu seiner Gilde zu wechseln, die ja unbedingt noch Frauen braucht. Klar hätt ich auch einfach schreiben können dass ich ein Mann bin, aber ich wollt halt mal schauen wie weit der Typ geht. Nunja, dass er dann 500 Gold für nen Gildenwechsel bieten würd hätt ich echt nicht erwartet und war dann doch recht überrascht ^^ wie auch immer, sowas kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen und ich schweife vom Thema ab...

Bezüglich DPS-Fragen fahre ich grundsätzlich nach Ohrensammlers Motto: Entweder er nimmt mich mit oder eben halt nicht, das mach ich nicht von nem Wert ab der durch asoziale Verhaltensweise in der Gruppe zu Stande kommt. Der Mensch dahinter machts aus nicht die grossen blinkenden Zahlen.

Edit-Zusatz: Solltest Du jemals als HPS (Heilung pro Sekunde) gefragt werden lachst Du Deinen Gegenüber aus, erklärst ihm dass es sowas wie HPS nicht gibt, bzw dass es keinen Sinn macht sich daran zu messen und suchst Dir besser ne andere Gruppe.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Darleya,

also ich kann es dir voll nachempfinden. Denn auch ich habe es zu BC und auch davor schon erlebt mit meinem Krieger.
Wie auch jetzt mit meinem Jäger der schon 80 ist.

Ich war mal so frei und hab mir deine Ausrüstung angesehen (hab nur einen Hexertwink auf 55) kenn mich also nur bs dahin aus ^^

Aber für eine Spielerin, die nicht aktiv raidet und auch die chance auf Hero-Innies verwehrt blieb bis jetzt hast du eine sehr gute Ausrüstung!

Auf einer Internetseite, die einem den Rüstungsstand in Werte Ausdrück habe ich mir Deinen Char anzeigen lassen und du kommst auf einen
Wert von 3246 - ich mit meinem Jäger + einem T7 Teil und der recht guten Ingibrille komme auf 3285.

Also kein wirklich großer Unterschied nur, dass ich eigentlich in jeden Raid und jede Hero mitgenommen werde und auch ich habe noch
nicht alle Instanzen in Nordend wie auch HDZ4 gesehen und schreib das auch.

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Server, kann ich nicht sagen. Ok vielleicht liegt es am Ruf meiner Gilde wobei ich auch kein aktiver Raider bin
eher Gelegenheitsraider ^^.

Ich glaub ich hab 1-3 mal seit ich 80 bin eine Absage bekommen aufgrund meines Equip - tja für solche habe nur folgende Worte...
Viel Spass beim Markenfarmen und beim Lootentzaubern - mehr wollt ihr nicht. 
Wenn dann noch was nachkommt - frage ich meist noch Ebay-Char oder schon mit Level 1 T1-Rüssi getragen wie. ;-)

Ich denke mal, dass du wie ich in anderen Dingen deinen Reiz im Spiel gefunden hast, vor allem weil Du eine eigene Gilde mit vollem
Bankfach genannt hattest. 

Klingt irgendwie nach mir, denn meine Twinks sind bis auf 2 in meiner eigenen Gilde, die volle 4 Bankfächer hat - deren Inhalt mal ein
anders Thema hier sein wird - liegt aber noch viel Arbeit davor.


Mein Tipp, nimms gelassen - versuch weiter deinen Spass im Spiel zu finden und lass die dich ablehnenden D***en ihrem DMG-EGO-Shooter-
Verhalten nachgehen ;-)

Gruß

Brandolf


P.S.: Also auf meinen Server hat so weit ich es Überschaue noch keine Rüstungsbewertung von über 4000 erreicht.

P.P.S.: Natürlich ist mir klar, dass solch Werte nicht viel aussagen, aber dennoch eine gewisse Info wiederspiegeln oder eine
Richtung anzeigen.


----------



## youngceaser (13. Februar 2009)

liegt daran das viele noch die erfolge schnell nebenher machen wollen. Von dem her gilde suchen !


----------



## agamja (13. Februar 2009)

Dazu sach ich nur ...
Wilhelm Voigt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> grenzdebil ständig von LI nach RE
> Durchs Bild rennt mit perm dauerhopsen




Apropos: dauerhopsen ist ein GARANTIERTES Zeichen für einen Spieler deutlich unter dem Erwachsenenalter. Finger weg, wenn Du einen guten Run willst. Und damit wir uns klar verstehen: unser Offtank ist 14 - aber der dauerhopst auch nicht.


----------



## Berli123 (13. Februar 2009)

LOL nun werden die dd´s auch mal gefordert und das das rumgeheule.

Ich spiele einen Krieger tank und meine frau einen Druiden heiler und wir suchen uns halt die 3 dd´s und was meint ihr warum ich dd´s bei haben will?
Damit sie weniger dmg machen als ich? 
Lernt die klasse spielen und fertig, sicher gibt es einige sachen wo man am dmg machen gehindert wird aber das ist nicht die regel.

Die sache ist das hab ich bei meiner frau auch gesehen (mage 80 und hexer 80)
Da kommt nichts obwohl sie ihr t7 voll hat und die leute lachen sie aus usw. 
Ka woran das liegt und das werden sicher viele haben das problem, zu langsam auf die tasten zu spät starten, was weiß ich.
aber heilen ^^ ohja das hat sie drauf^^.

Früher konnte ich mir anhören " halt mal die aggro blablabla, oder heil doch mal.
TJA nun ihr lieben dd´s 

MACHT DMG.


----------



## Larmina (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich rate grundsätzlich davon ab in WoW Dein Geschlecht und/oder Dein Alter bekanntzugeben, zumindest nicht irgendwelchen Leuten mit denen Du relativ wenig zu tun hast. Die Flamesprüche kommen wesentlich schneller als Dir lieb ist. Neulich hatt ich zB nen Fall als ich in ner Gruppe war und jemand schrieb: "Bist Du im RL ne Frau oder ein Kerl?", darauf ich "Ist das wichtig?" und dann durft ich den halben Abend lang erklären dass ich kein Interesse hätte zu seiner Gilde zu wechseln, die ja unbedingt noch Frauen braucht. Klar hätt ich auch einfach schreiben können dass ich ein Mann bin, aber ich wollt halt mal schauen wie weit der Typ geht. Nunja, dass er dann 500 Gold für nen Gildenwechsel bieten würd hätt ich echt nicht erwartet und war dann doch recht überrascht ^^ wie auch immer, sowas kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen und ich schweife vom Thema ab...


Ich hätt die 500 Gold genommen und wär 5 Minuten später wieder gewechselt... Strafe muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pneo (13. Februar 2009)

Ihr alles Schleimer ihr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht böss gemeint)


----------



## Ale4Sale (13. Februar 2009)

Schöner Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so fatal ist es nicht.



Darleya schrieb:


> "Wieviel dps machste?"
> und
> "Warste schonmal drin?"



Die Frage hört man immer öfter in letzter Zeit, scheinbar auf allen Servern außer dem, auf dem ich spiele. Ich kann die Zustände anderer Server nicht beurteilen, weil ich atm nur auf einem aktiv bin, aber bei mir hat sich noch nie jemand über den Schaden beschwert.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir eine nette Gilde zu suchen. Und sollte auch das nicht helfen, wechsel den Server.
Es gibt zwar auf jedem Server die R0xx0r-Pr0s, die keine Vorstellung von Wipeanalytik haben und jedes Scheitern gleich auf dei DPS schieben, aber fast immer gibt es genauso viele, die Plan vom Spiel und was hinter den Augen haben. Über eine ~1500 DPS Hexe würde ich mich freuen, ich hab mich auch schon mit grünen Chars durch so manche Hero gewiped. Trotz allem hat sich dann auch da nie einer über magelnde DPS beschwert.

Genieß das Spiel einfach wie es ist und ignorier den stumpfsinnigen "DPS?"- Haufen. 1500 in Heros ist völlig ausreichend, da braucht niemand den Mund aufreissen. Ich antworte auf solche Fragen immer grundsätzlich mit "Genug." Ich denke du weißt, was du kannst. 

Eventuell sollte der Hauptmann von Köpenick sich andere Gesellschaft suchen. Denn im Gegensatz zu ihm hast du die nötigen "Lebensbedingungen"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (13. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Kann Dein Problem sehr gut nachvollziehen. Bin selber Hexer und ab und an auf der Suche nach der ein oder anderen Gruppe für Heros. Dies kann sich mitunter als ein langwieriges, schweres Unterfangen herausstellen. 

Hier kann ich Dir als Tip sagen, dass der SNG-Channel eigentlich eine feine Sache ist, zumal man in der Zeit wunderbar Dailies machen kann. Kommt dann ein Inv kann man sich getrost zurücklehnen und weitermachen bis die Gruppe voll ist. 

Zu den DPS-Fragen kann ich mich den vorrednern nur anschließen, dass dein Schaden bei weitem ausreichen sollte. Ein kurzes "Genug" wäre in dem Fall wohl angebracht. Seit LK sind wir Hexer eh in einer recht komfortablen Situation, dass wir recht gut Schaden machen können.
Anmerkung: Dennoch kein ein Besuch im Arsenal nicht Schaden, um mal zu prüfen wie denn die anderen Hexer geskillt sind, bzw. um Ausrüstungen zu vergleichen. Infos hat man nie genug.

Zum Thema Gilde. Hier bin ich in der glücklichen Situation, das ich in einer recht aktiven Gilde bin. (Mit vornehmlich Mitglieder des älteren Semesters. Macht die Sache recht angenehm) Doch sowas kann man leider nicht erzwingen, bzw. man braucht hierbei etwas Glück. Das regelt sich dann mit der Zeit, wenn Du als (dann gildenloser) Spieler mit in Heros gehst.
(nichts gegen jüngere Spieler! Jedoch eine gewisse Reife ist nicht zu verachten, irgendwas Gutes muss das zunehmende Alter wohl dann doch haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ach ja, TS. Finde ich einen ganz wichtigen Bestandteil des Spiels. Kommunikation im Spiel ist immens wichtig und das dauernde Schreiben ist dem Spielablauf nicht unbedingt förderlich. Zudem kann man sich in "ruhigen Phasen" super über andere Dinge unterhalten, was wiederum einen Gildenanschluss fördern kann. Des Weiteren merkt man relativ schnell, ob man mit den Personen etwas zu tun haben möchte oder nicht!

So long, mögen die Schatten Dich auf Deinem weg begleiten!


----------



## Ripperjack (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich muss erstmal gestehen ich habe mir nicht alle 7 Seiten durchgelsen denn das ist echt ein wenig viel *lesefaul*

Aber ich deine Frustation verstehen. Ich war früher mal Shadowpriet und hatte da genau das gleiche Prob das ich kaum irgendwo hingekommen bin. Nun bin ich Heiler und seitdem läuft es echt gut aber das ist nebensächlich... 

Kann mich nur vielen der netten schreiberlinge hier anschließen. Versuche ne nette Gilde zu finden dann bringt alles mehr Spaß. 
Unsere zum Beispiel war letzten Samstag Naxx10 und kaum einer hatte eigenlich das aussreichende Equip um da was zu reizen aber wir haben 5 Bosse Down und hatten ne Menge Spaß. 
Es geht zwar auch darum die Bosse liegen zu sehen aber an erster Stelle sollte doch der Spaß am Spiel sein. Wir waren von 1600-2330 Uhr drin und sind entliche male gestorben aber egal... das gehört dazu.

Diese Fragerei von wegen DPS usw. nervt mich dermasen das mir diese Leute so ziemlich egal sind. Wer im "*******meter" oben sein will soll es machen aber keiner alleine besiegt einen Boss... und ob ich jetzt 3 Minuten oder 3 Minuten 50 Sekunden für nen Boss brauche ist auch egal. Finde ich jedenfalls!!

Und wenn es solche netten Gilden nicht bei dir gibt überleg dir einen Serverwechsel

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir und den anderen die betroffen sind noch viel Spaß

Ps: 


> Anmerkung: Dennoch kein ein Besuch im Arsenal nicht Schaden, um mal zu  prüfen wie denn die anderen Hexer geskillt sind, bzw. um Ausrüstungen  zu vergleichen. Infos hat man nie genug.



Kann dafür auch nur Be.Imba empfehlen. Auch im sich selbst mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen


----------



## DerKleineAlex (13. Februar 2009)

weiß net ob es schon gesagt wurde hatte aber keine zeit nachzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich würde einfach bei den inis bei buffed.de nachgucken^^
oder bei beiden angelegenheiten einen wowratgeber(den offiziellen) vorschlagen


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Apropos: dauerhopsen ist ein GARANTIERTES Zeichen für einen Spieler deutlich unter dem Erwachsenenalter. Finger weg, wenn Du einen guten Run willst. Und damit wir uns klar verstehen: unser Offtank ist 14 - aber der dauerhopst auch nicht.



Hab auch nie gesagt, dass alle 14 Jährigen dieses Planeten es so tun.......


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Pono schrieb:


> ich würde sagen eigeninitiative ergreifen und selbst gruppen aufmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mach ich fast grundsätzlich so ;-)
2 DD's suchen Gruppe für... usw.
Tja, dann fragen sie direkt wieviel macht ihr denn? Usw.


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das Thema ist wieder mal ein persönlicher Mimimithread, mit einer netten literarischen Anekdote.
Ich glaube dir, dass du Probleme hast, eine Gruppe zu finden. Aber ich denke das ist bei dir serverbedingt. 1,5k-1,8k DPS sind völlig ausreichend für Heros, selbst für Naxx sind diese Werte in Ordnung.
Ich kann dir, wie bereits zig Leute vor mir, nur dazu raten, eine Gilde zu suchen oder den Server zu wechseln. Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, wie dieser Thread bereits 7 Seiten füllt, denn persönliche "Dramen" sind nicht objektiv und helfen kann man auch nicht.


----------



## ChAzR (13. Februar 2009)

warum im ah kaufen?!
geh doch einfach heros so lange bis du n einigermaßen gutes gear hast...das wesentlich besser als seine sachen im ah zu kaufen...

weil im ah gibts eh fast nur crap und durch die gemacht heros sammelst du erfahrungen im content...
obendrein bekommst ja sogar noch Heldentums marken also sollte es kein ding sein n gutes gear zu bekommen....max eine woche und du bist naxx ready


----------



## Berli123 (13. Februar 2009)

Es geht doch nicht um juhu ich mache den meisten dmg.

Leute nun müsst ihr einmal dmg machen und jammert.

Schonmal was von Enrange gehört?
Schonmal erlebt das die grp sagt " wenn er in die nächste phase kommt werden wir wipen" ?
Schonmal erlebt das wenn du endboss HDS stehst und es kein dmg gibt wie die adds mehr und mehr werden bis der wipe kommt?

Wenn ich nen dd mithaben will dann soll er seinen job machen fertig und wer es nicht kann fliegt raus oder denkt ihr es werden leute bei flickwerk gebraucht die 1,5k dps machen?

Fazit: Raus damit


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

Deswegen level ich mir jetzt meinen 73er Dudu hoch und werde dann Healer.


----------



## Ripperjack (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich muss erstmal gestehen ich habe mir nicht alle 7 Seiten durchgelsen denn das ist echt ein wenig viel *lesefaul*

Aber  ich deine Frustation verstehen. Ich war früher mal Shadowpriet und  hatte da genau das gleiche Prob das ich kaum irgendwo hingekommen bin.  Nun bin ich Heiler und seitdem läuft es echt gut aber das ist  nebensächlich... 

Kann mich nur vielen der netten schreiberlinge hier anschließen. Versuche ne nette Gilde zu finden dann bringt alles mehr Spaß. 
Unsere  zum Beispiel war letzten Samstag Naxx10 und kaum einer hatte eigenlich  das aussreichende Equip um da was zu reizen aber wir haben 5 Bosse Down  und hatten ne Menge Spaß. 
Es geht zwar auch darum die Bosse liegen  zu sehen aber an erster Stelle sollte doch der Spaß am Spiel sein. Wir  waren von 1600-2330 Uhr drin und sind entliche male gestorben aber  egal... das gehört dazu.

Diese Fragerei von wegen DPS usw. nervt  mich dermasen das mir diese Leute so ziemlich egal sind. Wer im  "*******meter" oben sein will soll es machen aber keiner alleine  besiegt einen Boss... und ob ich jetzt 3 Minuten oder 3 Minuten 50  Sekunden für nen Boss brauche ist auch egal. Finde ich jedenfalls!!
Denn beim Spielen geht es nicht nur um DPS sondern um Skill!

Und wenn es solche netten Gilden nicht bei dir gibt überleg dir einen Serverwechsel


Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir und den anderen die betroffen sind noch viel Spaß

Ps: 


> Anmerkung:  Dennoch kein ein Besuch im Arsenal nicht Schaden, um mal zu prüfen wie  denn die anderen Hexer geskillt sind, bzw. um Ausrüstungen zu  vergleichen. Infos hat man nie genug.



Kann dafür auch nur Be.Imba empfehlen. Auch im sich selbst mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das Thema ist wieder mal ein persönlicher Mimimithread, mit einer netten literarischen Anekdote.
> Ich glaube dir, dass du Probleme hast, eine Gruppe zu finden. Aber ich denke das ist bei dir serverbedingt. 1,5k-1,8k DPS sind völlig ausreichend für Heros, selbst für Naxx sind diese Werte in Ordnung.
> Ich kann dir, wie bereits zig Leute vor mir, nur dazu raten, eine Gilde zu suchen oder den Server zu wechseln. Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, wie dieser Thread bereits 7 Seiten füllt, denn persönliche "Dramen" sind nicht objektiv und helfen kann man auch nicht.


Das würd ich so nicht sagen. Sie hat in diesem Beitrag recht ausführlich beschrieben wo ihre Probleme liegen und gefragt ob man ihr eventuell Tips geben kann wie sie besagte Probleme beseitigen kann. An der gut lesbaren und ausformulierten Situationserklärung erkennt man auch dass nachfolgend im Verhältnis recht viele hilfreiche Beiträge sind, die sie vermutlich (und hoffentlich) unterstützen werden, ihr Problem zu lösen.

Wenn wir als Experiment nun einen Thread betrachten in dem steht:
"ey man i fint ni ne grp weil immer alle sagen ich brauch 3k dps abr ih 1.5k dps was sol i tun?" Dann wirst Du vermutlich 7 Seiten voll gespickt mit Flames wie "Mimimi" oder "LTP" finden. Im übrigen finde ich es äusserst respektlos auf eine vernünftig formulierte nachvollziehbare Frage "mimimi" (oder Ähnliches) zu antworten. Da schreibt man doch besser einfach nichts wenn man nichts Vernünftiges zu sagen hat oder?

Und ich hoff wir können nun zum Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## Ripperjack (13. Februar 2009)

Vote for Davatar


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Ripperjack schrieb:


> Kann dafür auch nur Be.Imba empfehlen. Auch im sich selbst mal unter die Lupe zu nehmen




DAS DING HAT MICH GERADE UMGEHAUEN! Absolute Klasse! Weißt es mich doch darauf hin, das ich vergessen habe, einen Sockel and meine Armschinen zu schmieden (bin ja schließlich Schmiedin) und einen Edelstein upzugraden - super!


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

mmm79 schrieb:


> die zahl im charakterfenster ist die zaubermacht
> dps (damage per second) erfährst du eigentlich nur übers recount oder andere addons (die zahl in klammern)




Öhm *räusper*
Ich glaub, dann hab ich das die ganze Zeit falsch verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich dachte immer, wenn bei Schadensbonus 1500 steht ist das gleich auch der dps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Shiete... dann mach ich wohl doch nicht so viel....
Muss ich mal drauf achten, was Recount da sagt


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

^^sign Davatar

Dieser Thread ist nur deswegen mittlerweile 8 Seiten lang, weil das ganz hier mal wieder genutzt wird um eine allgemeine Diskusion breitzutreten, die eh zu nichts führt. Hinzu kommen MIMIMI Antorten, etc.

Zu sagen "Wechsel den Server" oder "Suche dir ne Gilde" bringt der TE erst mal nichts. Entweder ihr gebt eine konstruktive Antwort oder laßt es ganz sein !


----------



## Draki/Jaba (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich denke einige haben es ja schon angesprochen und einige haben dich sogar gerne einladen wollen in Ihre tolle Gilde xD

Aber ich schätze mal, dass ein Server Wechsel evtl. echt nicht verkehrt wäre.

Allerdings verwundert mich die Tatsache, dass du nur 4 Leute auf deiner FL hast. Du hast doch auch 80 Level deinen Char hochgezogen, da wirst du doch sicher des Öfteren auch mal in Inis gewesen sein und auch mal nette Bekanntschaften gemacht haben, oder nicht?

Falls nicht möchte ich nochmal obriges bestärken und dir zu einem Wechsel raten.

Idioten gibts auf jedem Server, aber die netten genauso, musst sie nur finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

wo du grade hier bist, dein equip ist schon ziemlich nett wie ich finde. damit sollten heros machbar sein, aber was hast du für seltsamen schmuck an?? das is ja mal .. irgendwie seltsames zeug xD


----------



## Maxsta (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, wie dieser Thread bereits 7 Seiten füllt, denn persönliche "Dramen" sind nicht objektiv und helfen kann man auch nicht.



Eventuell liegt das daran, dass hier zwar ein "persönliches Drama" beschrieben wird, das aber dadurch, dass es auf nahezu jedem Server so fast jeden Abend zu beobachten ist, ein allgemeines Verhalten beschreibt.

Wenn ich nur lange genug in Dalaran oder einer der Hauptstädte rumstehe kommt früher oder später unweigerlich dieses unsägliche Aufforderung in einem der öffentlichen Chatkanäle. 

"Suche [Dmg-klasse] für [Instanz] hero. mind. 2k dps"

Und jedesmal fasse ich mir, bildlich gesprochen, an den Kopf. 2k Dps sagt mal gar nix....ich hatte gestern abend in Naxx 15k - beim Trashbomben nach Heigan...was sagt das jetzt über meine Fähigkeit aus meinen Hexer zu spielen? Genau gar nichts, wenn Du mich fragst. Trotzdem kann ich mit dieser Information die "Benchmark" locker knacken...ob dem Suchenden damit geholfen ist? Ich habe meine Zweifel. Ich könnte ihm auch erzählen, welche Dps-Werte bei mir bei Loatheb oder Thaddius rumkommen, liegt auch "etwas" über 2k, wird ihm aber auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Wie schon jemand anders in diesem Thread geschrieben hat sind Dps Informationen völlig irrelevant, solange man nicht zeitgebundene Events (HdZ4-Timerun zum Beispiel) schaffen will. 

Ende November, als die ersten aus unserer Gilde 80 waren haben wir auch die ersten Heros gemacht...und da hat mit Sicherheit noch keiner von uns die Dps Werte geschafft, die heute gefordert werden.

Die Beobachtung, die am Anfang des Threads gemacht wurde 


> ohne Erfahrung und gute Rüssi keine Inis, ohne Inis keine Erfahrung und keine gute Rüssi...


trifft es zu 100%

Die Mehrheit der Spieler ist leider nicht bereit, anderen auch mal etwas schwächere in der Form zu unterstützen, indem sie sie trotz mangelndem Equip mitnehmen. Und bevor ich jetzt falsch verstanden werde, ich finde durchaus, dass man grün-blau-quest-equippt nicht in eine Heroic-Instanz gehört, aber dieses Problem stellt sich ja bei der Hexe von Darleya nicht.

@Darleya: Ich kann Dir leider nichts raten, was nicht schon gepostet wurde, weil die besten Hinweise schon vergeben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



max


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das würd ich so nicht sagen. Sie hat in diesem Beitrag recht ausführlich beschrieben wo ihre Probleme liegen und gefragt ob man ihr eventuell Tips geben kann wie sie besagte Probleme beseitigen kann. An der gut lesbaren und ausformulierten Situationserklärung erkennt man auch dass nachfolgend im Verhältnis recht viele hilfreiche Beiträge sind, die sie vermutlich (und hoffentlich) unterstützen werden, ihr Problem zu lösen.
> 
> Wenn wir als Experiment nun einen Thread betrachten in dem steht:
> "ey man i fint ni ne grp weil immer alle sagen ich brauch 3k dps abr ih 1.5k dps was sol i tun?" Dann wirst Du vermutlich 7 Seiten voll gespickt mit Flames wie "Mimimi" oder "LTP" finden. Im übrigen finde ich es äusserst respektlos auf eine vernünftig formulierte nachvollziehbare Frage "mimimi" (oder Ähnliches) zu antworten. Da schreibt man doch besser einfach nichts wenn man nichts Vernünftiges zu sagen hat oder?
> ...


Ich sag ja, es ist ein kleiner Heulthread mit einer netten Formulierung. Ich mache den Leuten die darauf sachlich antworten überhaupt keinen Vorwurf, im Gegenteil ich begrüße es sogar, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich: 90% der Leute sagt:

"Also auf meinem Server ist das so und so ..." oder "Das Problem kenne ich ..."

Aber wirklich helfen kann man nicht. Paar Posts über mir antwortet ein Gehirnakrobat mit "Geh einfach Heros und equip dich da, AH ist zu teuer ... ", offensichtlich hat er nicht mal bemerkt, dass genau DARIN ihr Problem liegt.

Es gibt nunmal nur 2-3 Möglichkeiten, die ihr weiterhelfen könnten, die bereits auf Seite 1 erwähnt wurden. Wer auf buffed einen Thread erstellt, weil er ingame keine Gruppe findet aufgrund kurioser Sachen, muss vielleicht echt in den sauren Apfel beißen und transen.

Außer ein paar Ratschlägen, die sich inzwischen 10fach wiederholen, ist das hier wieder eine reine DPS-Diskussion. 

"Ey isch mache mir grünem Gear 2000k DPS als HM bla bla bla ..." Ich sehs schon kommen ...


----------



## Realtec (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nur weil Du keine finden kannst, heißt das nicht, das es keine gibt. Vielmehr gilt die alte Regel: wie es in den Wald schallt, so schallt es auch wieder hinaus. SO wie Du hier schreibst, wundert es mich nicht, das Du keine ifndest: die werden eine Bogen um Dich gemacht haben...
> 
> Meine Erfahrung ist, das die allermeisten WoWler gute, anständige und ruhige Spieler sind, und es nur 5% Roxxors gibt. Allerdings sind diese 5% in den Channels lauter als der Rest zusammen. Aber wenn man freundlich, anständig und vor allem mit guter Rechtschreibung und Grammatik fragt, findet man auch gute, nette Spieler.


das wirds sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! fraglich wie mich niemand nehmen soll wenn mein account nichtmal mehr in meinem besitz ist, und dass seit 2,5 jahren
und lass dir mal bessere flames einfallen,du langweilist die community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (13. Februar 2009)

wie viele schon gesagt haben:

suche Dir eine nette Gilde, gehe rnd-hero Inis, unterhalte Dich mit denen, fülle Deine FL.
Habe auch eine eigene Twinkgilde für die Bankchars etc. ^^ aber der Aufwand für das hin- und her einloggen hält sich in Grenzen.

Schaue hier im Forum oder im offiziellen WoW Foren in die Realm-Unterforen, welche Gilden da was suchen.

Gehen nun auch die zweite Woche gildenintern Nax10 an, wobei wir binnen einer Woche unseren zweiten Tank von 79 auf 80 gepusht
haben und alle hero´s abgegrast haben um ihm das nötige Equip zu verpassen, unsere Handwerker haben ihren Teil dazubeigetragen
wie der Tank selbst, indem er dann noch ein kleines Vermögen in Socklung und Verzauberung gesteckt hat.

Leider spielst Du auf dem falschen Realm in der falschen Fraktion ^^ sonst hätte ich Dich auch gern bei uns in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Erfahrung sagt, es gibt genügend kleine familäre Gilden, für die der Spaßfaktor noch an erster Stelle steht. Bei uns in der Gilde
sind auch "nur" 2-3 Spieler die im derzeitigen Endcontent stehen, aber wir haben auch hier und da den Türöffner gespielt, wenn es
darum ging einen Raid aufzufüllen. Eine Empfehlung das derjenige ein guter Spieler ist, seine Klasse beherscht und somit den notwendigen
Skill mitbringt, lässt einige Equip-unzulänglichkeiten schnell wieder aufwiegen.

Mit 1,5 dps unbufft bzw. 1,8 dps self-buffed, des langt eingentlich lang für Nax10, wäre froh wenn alle in unserem Raid dieses Niveau hätten ^^, aber wir arbeiten dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (13. Februar 2009)

Schließe mich Camo an ... ist schon nen Mimi-Fred ... 

Es ist ja wohl nicht sehr schwer ne Gilde zu finden ... einfach mal mit Leuten in eine Ini gehen, die nicht auf LvL 80 hero ist, sondern für LvL 76 oder so .. HdB etc. Die nehmen nen LvL 80 sehr gerne mit.
Das machst Du 5 oder 6x an einem WE und schon hast Du mal 20 bis 24 Leute kennengelernt. Dann schaust Dir an, wie die sich benehmen in Inis und im Umgang mit anderen .. schaust im Armory wie die Gilde aufgestellt ist und fragst einfach mal den einen oder anderen, ob die noch nen netten WL gebrauchen können .... denn, auch die jetzt LvL 76 oder 77 haben in einer Woche nen ähnliches Prob wie Du und wenn Du dich gut benommen hast, sollte eine Aufnahme kein Prob. sein.

Wenn nun Dein Argument ist, daß geht leider nicht, weil Du Deine eigene Gilde haben willst, weil die Gildenbank so bequem ist ... naja urteile bitte selbst mal kritisch ... Mein Main hat mal locker 160 Taschenplätze ... wenn die für den täglichen Kram nicht ausreichen ... "hust"

Ansonsten ist doch völlig klar, daß nach dps oder Heal_Leistung oder Verteidigung etc. aussortiert wird. Wenn nen Tank inner Ini nicht mal annährend Krit-Immun ist und Du in der Hero deshalb ständig verreckst ... wer hat da Bock drauf? Oder wenn der Heiler mit 1k Add-Heal denkt, er kann ne Hero heilen ... da er nicht drin war, kann ers vllt. nicht wissen, aber die Leute die drinnen waren, wissen, daß es nicht funzt .. also warum den Heiler mitnehmen ... ??
Wie Du schon sagst, es soll doch Spass machen ... nicht nur dem Heiler, auch den anderen ... ;-)

Ansonsten sollten Deine 1,8 k dps für ne Hero als WL eigentlich schon langen ... 

PS: hats die Diskussion zwischen dps-Fragern und denen die "einfach nur Spass haben wollen und wahrscheinlich an der ersten Trashmobgruppe verrecken" hier auch schon 1000x gegeben.

So long


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

ChAzR schrieb:


> warum im ah kaufen?!
> geh doch einfach heros so lange bis du n einigermaßen gutes gear hast...das wesentlich besser als seine sachen im ah zu kaufen...



Aber das ist ja gerade das Problem... die wollen einen nicht mitnehmen in Heroes ;-)



> weil im ah gibts eh fast nur crap und durch die gemacht heros sammelst du erfahrungen im content...
> obendrein bekommst ja sogar noch Heldentums marken also sollte es kein ding sein n gutes gear zu bekommen....max eine woche und du bist naxx ready



Also hier haben jetzt schon mehrere geschrieben, dass die Rüssi eigentlich ganz gut ist, die ich habe..,
Und das ist ALLES aus dem AH, außer das Schwert ;-)

Und nochmal zu denen, die nicht verstehen können, dass der Thread schon so langt ist:

1. lest ihn doch einfach nicht
und 2. zeigt das doch, dass der Rede- bzw. Schreibbedarf einfach da ist.
Lasst die Leute doch schreiben was sie wollen, mein Gott *seufz*
Das immer alle einem seine Ansichten aufzwängen wollen ist echt furchtbar...


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Maxsta schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt das daran, dass hier zwar ein "persönliches Drama" beschrieben wird, das aber dadurch, dass es auf nahezu jedem Server so fast jeden Abend zu beobachten ist, ein allgemeines Verhalten beschreibt.
> 
> Wenn ich nur lange genug in Dalaran oder einer der Hauptstädte rumstehe kommt früher oder später unweigerlich dieses unsägliche Aufforderung in einem der öffentlichen Chatkanäle.
> 
> ...



Ich bin echt keiner, der anfängt Inhalte von Threads zu kritisieren, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Der Thread mündet schon jetzt in DPS-Vergleiche. 

Allgemein kann man sagen: Es gibt dumme Leute auf coolen Servern und es gibt coole Leute auf dummen Servern. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, wieviel DPS für Heros reichen, das hängt von der Meßlatte des Servers ab. Es gibt kein Allheilmittel in Form einer guten Argumentation, um den dummen Gruppenanführer von seiner Meinung überzeugen zu können, 1,5k DPS würden langen.
Und wenn ich höre, dass dieses Verhalten auf fast "jedem Server jeden Abend zu beobachten ist", dann habt ihr 

a) einen schlechten Ruf
oder
b) 6 80er auf 6 verschiedenen Servern, die allesamt von Idioten bevölkert werden.

Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer - aber sie sind die Ausnahme.


----------



## Gerti (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab jede Instanz in 30 bis 40mins clear... auch wenn die dd kaum dmg machen. als tank kannst da richtig drucke machen. und wipen tut man nur, wenn man neben dem chatten, ts essen vllt noch telefoniert oder so... tut mir leid, wenn man wiped hat der tank oder der healer es nicht drauf, selbst loken kannst mit  tank+heal in nem 4mins fight nach down zergen, wenn die dd movmentkrüppel sind.
das equip ist für heroics und naxx ziemlich egal hauptsache ein wenig movment und eine dps die zumindest 4 stellig ist, was jedoch nicht sooo das problem ist. ich war gestern mit meinem tank(!) 4ter bei den bossfight im dmg in naxx und wir habens trotzdem in 3h clear gemacht. 
ergo: wer über equip heult hat keine ahnung, ist einfach überflüssig bei der jetztigen schwierigkeit der instanzen


----------



## Lari (13. Februar 2009)

@ Cyl: Ich glaube, du würdest die Finanzkrise auch irgendwie den Causals andichten, oder? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> wo du grade hier bist, dein equip ist schon ziemlich nett wie ich finde. damit sollten heros machbar sein, aber was hast du für seltsamen schmuck an?? das is ja mal .. irgendwie seltsames zeug xD



Echt jetzt?? *lol*
Ich hab noch nichts besseres gefunden glaub ich ;-)


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

ich weiß leider nich mehr so genau wo ich es her hatte, aber es gibt irgendwo tollen schmuck als q-belohnung.. und was auch zu empfehlen ist, ist die sonnenuhr der exilierten (glaube so heißt die). dafür brauchst du allerdings wiederrum marken wofür du wiederrum in hcs rein musst.. ein teufelskreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war mein erstes item für marken damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Man sieht auch hier deutlich was aus dem Spiel geworden ist.
> 
> (Achtung pauschalierend)
> Die an Land gezogene Kundschaft, bzw der Casual der jetzt eeeendlich auch mal in tollem Lila Outfit rumrennen darf, der ist einfach nicht der toleranteste Spieler, ne?
> ...


Ich hasse es zu schreiben, aber es muss sein:

/sign

Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Besonders die Anmerkung, es würde nicht alle Casuals betreffen.


----------



## Maxsta (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich bin echt keiner, der anfängt Inhalte von Threads zu kritisieren, aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Der Thread mündet schon jetzt in DPS-Vergleiche.
> 
> Allgemein kann man sagen: Es gibt dumme Leute auf coolen Servern und es gibt coole Leute auf dummen Servern. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, wieviel DPS für Heros reichen, das hängt von der Meßlatte des Servers ab. Es gibt kein Allheilmittel in Form einer guten Argumentation, um den dummen Gruppenanführer von seiner Meinung überzeugen zu können, 1,5k DPS würden langen.
> Und wenn ich höre, dass dieses Verhalten auf fast "jedem Server jeden Abend zu beobachten ist", dann habt ihr
> ...



Die erste Aussage kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, aber vielleicht habe ich entsprechende Postings einfach überlesen.

Was den Punkt mit den dummen Leuten und entsprechenden Servern angeht, gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.

Was das Thema Ruf angeht habe ich ein Verständnisproblem. Was hat mein Ruf damit zu tun, dass irgendjemand den ich unter Umständen noch nie irgendwo gesehen habe ein Posting in einen der öffentlichen Channel setzt?

Was die Zahl der 80er angeht...die verteilen sich auf 2 Server, natürlich zu wenig um auf die Aussage "auf fast allen Servern" zu kommen, aber wenn man mal in diversen Communities die Foren beobachtet, kann man schon den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es so ist.

max


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?? *lol*
> Ich hab noch nichts besseres gefunden glaub ich ;-)



wie auch, dafür müßte dich ja erstmal jemand in eine Hero Instanz mitnehmen

P.S.: Ich hab eben mal durch dein Realmforum geschaut und so wie es aussieht, gibt es doch so einige nette Gilden auf deinem Server, die wert auf Spielspaß legen und nicht darauf wieviel DPS du machst...


----------



## Kovacs (13. Februar 2009)

> ..... es werden leute bei flickwerk gebraucht die 1,5k dps machen?



diese leute sind genau das problem. 

Es geht nicht darum, dass DD´s keinen damage machen sollen / können und nicht darum, dass bei gewissen events / archievements / encountern nicht ein mindest an DAMAGE (ich sag jetzt mal bewusst nicht DPS) kommen muss. Und dazu kommt noch, dass viele, auch in rnd gruppen eben nicht 2 Stunden durch eine hero sterben wollen, weil die DD´s nicht über 1000 DPS kommen (wobei alles natürlich genauso für die Tanks und Heiler gilt, die sich hier gerade etwas hämisch und von oben herab äußern).

Aber zu dem leidigen Thema DPS: es ist nun mal keine vergleichbare Größe, es sei denn du sagst dazu auf welchen encounter du sich beziehst. Ein DD, der an Flickwerk 1,5k macht, macht bei Bossen wie Grobulus warscheinlich keine 500. Jemand der in 5er Heros ohne Fläschchen bereits konstant 2k macht, wird mit Sicherheit im raid wesentlich mehr machen. Ferner interessiert niemanden was ein Hexer / Magier an Trashgruppen >5 an gebombten DPS raushaut. Interessant wird es ob er an Laufbossen völlig einknickt oder sogar bereits an Single Targets nur noch die hälfte fährt. Leider sagt auch DPS NICHTS, GARNICHTS und nochmal ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS über Skill, geistige Reife, Erfahrung, etc. aus. Wer in 5er Heros sowas von sich gibt wie "sry, 2,5k dps reicht da nicht ... " scheint selbst große Probleme mit den encountern zu haben. Und mit den "ey alda gogogo, will hier net verschimmeln .... incoming" kiddies möchte ich sowoeso nicht meine begrenzte Freizeit verbringen. Wer Anub´arak in 2 min machen will ... ok, hier ist reichlich "DPS" notwendig, aber wie gesagt, denke nicht, dass das der Anknüpfungspunkt der Kritik des TE gewesen ist. 
Ohne genaue Info, an welchem Trash / Instanz / Raid / mit welchen Buffs / Boss / Skillung / Equip / etc. sagt die DPS garnix, sie ist ein Anhaltspunkt, ja, aber nicht mehr. Wer nur 4k+ DD´s in Heros braucht .... sagt eigentlich alles. Da kann man nur froh sein, dass der Kelch an einem vorbeigegangen ist und den Roxxors viel Spass beim gegenseitigen Recount und Kritrekord posten zu wünschen. 

Aber man merkt hier sehr deutlich an den Antworten, dass auch solche Threads nicht zum nachdenken anregen, sondern dass geflame einfach "zum guten Ton" in WoW gehört. Gibt einige dieser Threads und der TE hat Glück eine Frau zu sein. Normalerweise kommt auf sowas nur "mimimimi, machts wohl nur 500dps du opfer ey alda ey". 
Leider haben auch die meisten Recht, die meinen Gilde oder zumindest Stammgruppe suchen. Aber hier ist ebensoviel Fingerspitzengefühle gefragt wie bei rnd grps. GERADE bei den Gilden findest du die IMBA Roxxors, "ey alda was du opfer machst nur 3k DPS lol rofl" kiddies. Aber gibt zum Glück auch Ausnahmen, wo man viel Spass haben kann und wo eben der eine oder andere gerne mitgenommen wird, der gerade 80 geworden ist oder eben noch nicht 10k an Flickwek macht.

Gruß

Kovacs


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> wie auch, dafür müßte dich ja erstmal jemand in eine Hero Instanz mitnehmen



wie gesagt, ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass es als q-belohnung was bessres gibt -> daher ihre aussage!

allerdings find ich nix - vllt irre ich hier auch.


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @ Cyl: Ich glaube, du würdest die Finanzkrise auch irgendwie den Causals andichten, oder? *kopfschüttel*


Na wem denn sonst? Sind die Verantwortlichen der Krise etwa Pros? Oder meintest du jetzt mit Casuals die geprellten Kunden?


----------



## Heidenherz (13. Februar 2009)

sag halt einfach nicht das du die ini nicht kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DBM_Party mods z.b. sagt dir eh wenn auf was zu achten is...


----------



## Priester4ever (13. Februar 2009)

öhm ya such dir ne gute raid gilde da wirste immer mit genommen wenn du relativ gut equipt bist...was man von einr im ah gekaufen rüssi nich gerade behaupten kann aber..ich weiß ya nich welche teile darum halt ich mich zurück^^


----------



## Pneo (13. Februar 2009)

deine hexe ist sogar schon raid(10er) fertig!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Wenn nun Dein Argument ist, daß geht leider nicht, weil Du Deine eigene Gilde haben willst, weil die Gildenbank so bequem ist ... naja urteile bitte selbst mal kritisch ... Mein Main hat mal locker 160 Taschenplätze ... wenn die für den täglichen Kram nicht ausreichen ... "hust"




Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe brauche ich die Gildenbank nicht für gesammelte Gegenstände. ;-)
Aber ich muss ehrlich gesagt auch  nicht drüber diskutieren, wofür ich die nun brauche oder nicht, denn wie ebenfalls auch schon geschrieben spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir tatsächlich eine Gilde zu suchen.
Weil ich lernfähig bin und Ratschläge annehme ;-)

Serverwechsel ist ganz schlecht, denn ich spiele mit jemandem zusammen auf dem Server, der eine feste Gilde hat.
Und ohne den will ich nicht sein. ;-)

Irgendwer hatte hier auch was geschrieben, dass ich einfach mal eine PN schreiben soll wenn ich Skill-Fragen habe und so - werd ich auf jeden Fall noch machen, nur jetzt muss ich ein bisschen noch was arbeiten, bald ist Feierabend.

Ich danke auf jeden Fall schonmal allen, die einen netten Beitrag geschrieben haben und nicht gleich gemotzt haben. :-)


----------



## Berli123 (13. Februar 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> diese leute sind genau das problem.
> 
> Aber man merkt hier sehr deutlich an den Antworten, dass auch solche Threads nicht zum nachdenken anregen, sondern dass geflame einfach "zum guten Ton" in WoW gehört. Gibt einige dieser Threads und der TE hat Glück eine Frau zu sein. Normalerweise kommt auf sowas nur "mimimimi, machts wohl nur 500dps du opfer ey alda ey".
> Leider haben auch die meisten Recht, die meinen Gilde oder zumindest Stammgruppe suchen. Aber hier ist ebensoviel Fingerspitzengefühle gefragt wie bei rnd grps. GERADE bei den Gilden findest du die IMBA Roxxors, "ey alda was du opfer machst nur 3k DPS lol rofl" kiddies. Aber gibt zum Glück auch Ausnahmen, wo man viel Spass haben kann und wo eben der eine oder andere gerne mitgenommen wird, der gerade 80 geworden ist oder eben noch nicht 10k an Flickwek macht.
> ...



Titten status gab es bei mir noch nie. schlechter dmg = raus aus der grp fertig.
4 jahre hab ich mir angehört halte die aggro, heile doch mal usw.
nun müssen die ollen dd´s mal dmg machen und jammern.
und allein bei der aussage ich hab 1,5k zaubermacht das sind dann die dps^^
Ich sehe 0 ahnung vom char und die sollte man haben wenn man seinen char von 0 auf 80 zockt


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> LOL nun werden die dd´s auch mal gefordert und das das rumgeheule.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ja - ich muss gestehen ein wenig gefällt mir die Situation gerade auch, als DD BrainAFK in der Ecke stehen geht einfach nicht mehr.
Aber - ein DD der ansagt, bin das erste mal hier, und auch noch ein wenig unsicher ist was Skillung und Gear angeht - kein Thema, bekommt
volle Unterstützung - und die anderen 4, 9 oder 24 Leute müssen dann halt mal ein wenig mehr machen.


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Serverwechsel ist ganz schlecht, denn ich spiele mit jemandem zusammen auf dem Server, der eine feste Gilde hat.
> Und ohne den will ich nicht sein. ;-)


Frag doch einfach ihn ob er ne vernünftige Gilde hat der Du beitreten darfst ^^


Berli123 schrieb:


> und allein bei der aussage ich hab 1,5k zaubermacht das sind dann die dps^^
> Ich sehe 0 ahnung vom char und die sollte man haben wenn man seinen char von 0 auf 80 zockt


Als ob man beim hochleveln irgendwas über DPS lernen würde...


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass es als q-belohnung was bessres gibt -> daher ihre aussage!
> 
> allerdings find ich nix - vllt irre ich hier auch.



da wären z.B.  
Wille des roten Drachenschwarms

oder 

Rune des Zukunftsblicks


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte hier auch was geschrieben, dass ich einfach mal eine PN schreiben soll wenn ich Skill-Fragen habe und so - werd ich auf jeden Fall noch machen[..]



Dafür empfehle ich diesen Bereich hier!
Im Magieräquivalent hab ich auch verdammt viel gelernt! In den Klassenforen (zumindest in denen die ich besuche)
sind sehr nette Leute unterwegs.


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Maxsta schrieb:


> Die erste Aussage kann leider nicht nachvollziehen, aber vielleicht habe ich entsprechende Postings einfach überlesen.
> 
> Was den Punkt mit den dummen Leuten und entsprechenden Servern angeht, gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.
> 
> ...


Mit der ersten Aussage bezog ich mich auf die offensichtliche Entwicklung des Threads. Hatte jetzt vielleicht weniger mit deinem Post zu tun, aber nach den ersten hilfreichen Seiten zur Problembewältigung entbrennt, wie immer, eine DPS-Diskussion die ihren Ursprung immer in Threads hat wie:

"Reicht mein Gear für Heros?"; "Warum werd ich mit 1,5k DPS nicht wahrgenommen?"; etc.

Dein Ruf hat sehr wohl was damit zu tun, Randomgruppen zu finden. Bist du bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, der ständig Gruppen verlässt oder spammt, hast dus dir selbst zu verantworten, keinen Anschluss an Heros zu finden.

Naja ich kann nur für meinen Server sprechen und selbst jetzt, nach Monaten, findet man Plätze in Randomgruppen ohne utopische Voraussetzungen. Mal muss man länger warten, mal weniger. Mal muss man einsehen, dass das heute nix wird, mal ist die Gruppe so gut, dass man gleich 3-4 Heros cleart.

Btw wird mein Server als DER Noobserver schlechthin bezeichnet ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pneo (13. Februar 2009)

@  Berli123  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Aber es ist ganz leicht erklärt - Die Grundsaussage des "Hautmann von Köpenicks" ist:
> 
> Der Mensch will arbeiten,  bekommt aber ohne Pass keine Arbeit. Also will er den Pass beantragen, aber ohne Arbeit bekommt er keinen Pass.
> 
> ...



War das nicht die geschichte, wo der Mann sich dann eine alte uniform gekauft hat 
und sich als hauptmann ausgegeben hat um sein pass zu bekommen?

Hab mal dein Char angesehen, ich weiß von diversen inszen gängen, das gebrechen nur bei bossen genug dps fährt.
Ich geb zu hab nicht die ahnung von hexern um ein experte zu sein, aber ich kann als tank sagen das destro kollegen, in der regel mehr dps fahren, vieleicht probierst du das mal aus.
Und wenn du das netherschwingen schmuck stück, durch das venturebucht schmuck teil austauscht bis du besseres bekommst, würde es deine zaubermacht nochmal steigern, was sich letztendlich auf die dps auswirkt. 

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur die ratschläge geben wie die anderen, denk mal das brauch ich dann nicht wiederhohlen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Köpenick <3_



Bitte verschon uns, Mode-Opfer.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Ohne genaue Info, an welchem Trash / Instanz / Raid / mit welchen Buffs / Boss / Skillung / Equip / etc. sagt die DPS garnix, sie ist ein Anhaltspunkt, ja, aber nicht mehr. Wer nur 4k+ DD´s in Heros braucht .... sagt eigentlich alles. Da kann man nur froh sein, dass der Kelch an einem vorbeigegangen ist und den Roxxors viel Spass beim gegenseitigen Recount und Kritrekord posten zu wünschen.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (13. Februar 2009)

ich habs gefunden - Luntenanzünder des Kanoniers

denke das wäre zB um einiges besser als das grüne teil was du hast


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Serverwechsel ist ganz schlecht, denn ich spiele mit jemandem zusammen auf dem Server, der eine feste Gilde hat.
> Und ohne den will ich nicht sein. ;-)


Dann nenn mir bitte den Grund, warum du seiner Gilde nicht beitrittst? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr euch kennt und mögt. Von daher kann er, da er es als wichtiges Gildenmitglied bezeugen kann, sagen, dass du ne angenehme Person bist (?). Freunde von Freunden finden meist Anschluss an Gilden, solange du nicht verlangst, von denen equippt zu werden.


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> und allein bei der aussage ich hab 1,5k zaubermacht das sind dann die dps^^
> Ich sehe 0 ahnung vom char und die sollte man haben wenn man seinen char von 0 auf 80 zockt



Kleiner Einspruch - was denkst Du wie viele Leute hier und im Spiel rum latschen die keinen Plan davon haben was die einzelnen Werte bedeuten, hier hat mal jemand den Mut sein Unwissen zuzugeben - und das ist mir lieber als alles andere.
Die wenigsten erarbeiten sich doch ihre Skillung, oder testen mal verschiedene Gearschwerpunkte aus - sie übernehmen eine Skillung aus einen Guide, und tragen die Gear die alle tragen.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Februar 2009)

Du kannst auch einfach sagen, du kennst die Ini.

Hab ich mit meinem Mage am Anfang gemacht, hab halt einfach mal das gemacht, was die anderen auch getan haben. Niemand hat mich drauf angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Titten status gab es bei mir noch nie. schlechter dmg = raus aus der grp fertig.
> 4 jahre hab ich mir angehört halte die aggro, heile doch mal usw.
> nun müssen die ollen dd´s mal dmg machen und jammern.
> und allein bei der aussage ich hab 1,5k zaubermacht das sind dann die dps^^
> Ich sehe 0 ahnung vom char und die sollte man haben wenn man seinen char von 0 auf 80 zockt



man kann seinen Chat zur Zeit nicht nur instanzfrei bis 80 Leveln, nein man wird von Blizz (EP Bonus bis 70) und den Umständen (Gruppefinden für Low Innies) sogar dazu angehalten.

Das dann Leute bei 80 ankommen und auch mal was nicht wissen, finde ich nachvollziehbar (unabhängig ob Mann oder Frau)

Aber ehrlich, ich nehme lieber Leute mit dich sich trauen sowas zuzugeben und fragen als Neunmalkluge Alleswisser die "nie Fehler " machen.

Und btw ich spiel auch nen Tank.


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> durch eine hero sterben wollen, weil die DD´s nicht über 1000 DPS kommen (wobei alles natürlich genauso für die Tanks und Heiler gilt, die sich hier gerade etwas hämisch und von oben herab äußern).



Ach jetzt lass uns doch den Spaß - wir haben uns 4 Jahre Euer Aggro geheule angehört und jetzt haben wir gerade eine kurze Übergangsphase wo wir mal ein wenig stänkern können.


----------



## Stefge (13. Februar 2009)

hast recht aber gibts schon nen ähnlichen thread drüber


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Kleiner Einspruch - was denkst Du wie viele Leute hier und im Spiel rum latschen die keinen Plan davon haben was die einzelnen Werte bedeuten, hier hat mal jemand den Mut sein Unwissen zuzugeben - und das ist mir lieber als alles andere.
> Die wenigsten erarbeiten sich doch ihre Skillung, oder testen mal verschiedene Gearschwerpunkte aus - sie übernehmen eine Skillung aus einen Guide, und tragen die Gear die alle tragen.


Weil es sich bewährt hat, ganz einfach. Es gibt bei keiner Klasse 3 vorgeschriebene Talentskillungen, die man haben MUSS. Bestes Beispiel ist momentan der DK, bei dem immer noch spekuliert wird, was die beste DD-Skillung ist.
Zumal sind diese Guides sehr professionell und von Leuten verfasst, die sich mit ihren Rechenschiebern ihre Zeit um die Ohren gehauen haben, um das Optimalste aus der Skillung rauszuholen.
Natürlich kannst du deinen Charakter skillen wie du möchtest, aber dir muss bewusst sein, welchen Anspruch du an ihn stellst. Willst du just for fun ein paar Instanzen besuchen und die WoW genießen mit all ihren Events etc. kannst du deine Punkte nach Farben und Bildern verteilen, damit sie sich hervorheben.
Willst du jedoch erfolgreich raiden und das Letzte aus deinem Charakter herausholen, sollte man sich mit Rotationen und den besten Skillungen auseinandersetzen.
Wenn ich sehen würde, dass du als Moonkin Punkte in den Feralbaum gesteckt hast, weil du gerne in Tierform anstürmst, bist du für mich nichts weiter als ein verhunzter Hybrid, es sei denn, du überzeugst mich mit deinem Schaden.


----------



## WeRkO (13. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht was die Leute immer mit Ehrfahrung in Inis haben. Die einzige Taktik die es gibt ist seit WOTLK doch eh "zusammen ziehn und bomben" bzw den boss so schnell nuken wie es geht....
Ansonsten kann ich dir zustimmen, allerdings solltest du evtl einfach mal 2000 Dps angeben wenn man dich fragt, die wenigstens schaun wirklich im Recount oder so nach obs stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovacs (13. Februar 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Ach jetzt lass uns doch den Spaß - wir haben uns 4 Jahre Euer Aggro geheule angehört und jetzt haben wir gerade eine kurze Übergangsphase wo wir mal ein wenig stänkern können.




euer? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glaub mir kenne auch das Problem der in BC ach no tollen Über-DD´s, die bei den Laufbossen heute trotz 7,5 keine 1,5k dps hinbekommen. Trotzdem hält sich meine Häme in Grenzen, da es 1000 Gründe gibt warum ein DD gerade wenig DPS macht und mir auch Leute lieber sind die in vernünftigem Deutsch berechtigte Fragen stellen zur Diskussion stellen als uneinsichtige Super Roxxors. 

Nur wenn ich gildenintern mal als Retri unterwegs bin kenn ich das doch selber. Was soll ich da auf die Frage nach dem DPS antworten? die 5k an flickwerk?! Wenn mich einer fragt "hallo wir wollen Naxx recht schnell clearen, was machts du zurzeit an Flickwerk und an Grobu?" antworte ich gerne und gebe noch einige Infos dazu. Wer mit "btte /w me mit DPS" ankommt erntet höchstens ein mitleidiges Lächeln.

Gruß

Kovacs


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Ach jetzt lass uns doch den Spaß - wir haben uns 4 Jahre Euer Aggro geheule angehört und jetzt haben wir gerade eine kurze Übergangsphase wo wir mal ein wenig stänkern können.


Lass ich nicht, denn es tut mir leid, aber ich kann wieder über euer Aggromanagement stänkern. Es ist zwar besser geworden, jedoch als Klasse, die mit einem Serpent Sting beginnt, dann einen Explosive Shoot nachrückt und dann auch noch Multi bzw. Aimed Shot das Ganze abschliesst - Jaaa, ich bin Jäger - muss dir leider mitteilen, dass viele deiner Tank-Kollegen nicht damit klarkommen Fokus-Dmg abzufangen.
Gut, es kann sein, dass ich an die falschen Tanks gerate, aber Omen motzt mindestens nach 10 Sekunden (und Irreführung und Totstellen-Cooldown).
Was tun?
Ganz einfach Länger warten oder einfach mal einen Schuss nicht machen oder nen 'autom.' abwarten. Beides führt zu DPS Verlust.


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. Februar 2009)

wie einige schon gesagt haben, such dir einfach ne nette gilde
und leute die dich mit 1,8k dps nicht mitnehmen, sind meist wirklich die, die nichts zustande bringen, und  durchgezogen werden wollen
ich weiß nicht mit wievielen randomgruppen ich unterwegs schon war, wo die meisten dds zwischen 800-1200dps fahren.. 
sei froh das diese schreier nach hohen dps zahlen, dich ablehnen
in gewissen inzen ist ne 3 mann gruppe, nicht machbar, denn die anderen kann man wahrlich nicht als "schadensverursacher" zählen

such dir ne nette gilde und dann kommst schon rein
muss ja nicht direkt ensidia sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Zumal sind diese Guides sehr professionell und von Leuten verfasst, die sich mit ihren Rechenschiebern ihre Zeit um die Ohren gehauen haben, um das Optimalste aus der Skillung rauszuholen.



Keine Frage - was meinst Du wie oft ich meine Gear umgesockelt und neu verzaubert habe in den letzten Wochen weil mein Rechenschieber mir gezeigt hat das mit dem neuen Item ich leider einen anderen Schwerpunkt bei den Sockeln legen muss. Was ich meine ist viel eher auch mal (innerhalb der Grenzen und Empfehlungen die es in den Guides gibt) zu testen was für einen selber, oder den Progress besser ist. Konkret zum Beispiel habe ich am Mittwoch mal mit meiner Blockgear Naxx 25er getankt - und heute abend werde ich mal schauen was mir max. Trefferwertung und Waffenkunde bringt - und wo so der beste Mittelweg liegt - das meine ich mit testen.


----------



## Berli123 (13. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Lass ich nicht, denn es tut mir leid, aber ich kann wieder über euer Aggromanagement stänkern. Es ist zwar besser geworden, jedoch als Klasse, die mit einem Serpent Sting beginnt, dann einen Explosive Shoot nachrückt und dann auch noch Multi bzw. Aimed Shot das Ganze abschliesst - Jaaa, ich bin Jäger - muss dir leider mitteilen, dass viele deiner Tank-Kollegen nicht damit klarkommen Fokus-Dmg abzufangen.
> Gut, es kann sein, dass ich an die falschen Tanks gerate, aber Omen motzt mindestens nach 10 Sekunden (und Irreführung und Totstellen-Cooldown).
> Was tun?
> Ganz einfach Länger warten oder einfach mal einen Schuss nicht machen oder nen 'autom.' abwarten. Beides führt zu DPS Verlust.




Alter nen hunter der aggro zieht gehört bei mir ganz klar auf igno junge.
Meinst weil du jetzt bisschen in englisch laberst hast den mega skill? 
wenn mir nen hunter nen mob klaut lass ich ihn laufen so einfach. er hat totstellen und schon kommt der mob zurück oder rückzug, ka was da noch alles gibt.

Und bis jetzt hat mir auch noch kein hunter die aggro geklaut auf einen singeltarget und wenn doch was ist mit irreführung?
Du bist der beste echtmal 
OLEOLEOLE Eigentor OLEOLEOLE

Und du willst mir sagen, der kampf geht los und du haust mal gleich irreführung rauf nimmst totstellen und was weiß ich alles und holst dir in 30 sek die aggro zurück?
Was hast du T19? oder gehst hdw mit nem lvl 24 er tank? 
GIMP


----------



## Roperi69 (13. Februar 2009)

Also mir geht der DPS Wahnsinn auch auf den Senkel. Inzwischen habe ich durch Rufbelohnung bei den Fraktionen einen Standard von 1,3 unbuffed. Inzwischen lüge ich dreist bei der Anfrage nach meiner DPS, die Antwort ist immer 1,9, je nach buff qualität und so. Invite, Ini run, max. 1 wipe, Thema durch. Trotz meiner nur 1,3 DPS habe ich gestern, als die ganze gruppe gelegen hat die letzten 10% vom Boss allein weg gekloppt, und mit (ungelogen) unter 200 Leben den Kampf beendet. 

Keiner hat sich beschwert, das der Recount am Ende nur 1,4 angezeigt hat, weil alle sich einig waren, das die Verhinderung des wipes (als DDler, nicht als Tank) eine coole Aktion war.

Übrigens, seit über 6 Monaten mal wieder Jubelschreie im Headset zu hören, das war sooooooo schön. ^^


----------



## Lemax474 (13. Februar 2009)

naja die sache, das leute nach dps fragen finde ich eigentlich vollkommen ok : denn die guten leute wollen ja nicht irgendwelche noobs durchziehen die dann später dick abräumen. Und wenn du sagst du machst mit hexxer gebufft 1.8k dps, was in nem raid(10er) nicht gerade viel ist, dann machst du irgendwas falsch. Vllt solltest du einfach mal die unterschiedlichen Skillungen probieren.
Bei mir als Pala war es auch net gerade leicht ne grp zu finden aber mittlerweile habe ich auch eine gefunden, die mich wegen SDK mitnehmen (SDK ftw).
Noch was kurioses: Ich war mit ner grp in HDZ4 timed und der tank war ein ziemlich guter dudu, der kein Tankgear anziehen wollte, da er mit off equip 2.5k dps gemacht hat. Das war dann natürlich schon wieder lustig. Und noch was : Holy Priest in VF Hero beim endboss: SO ich mach hier mal den Lichtbrunnen, ihr dds heilt euch damit, dann kann ich auch mal dmg machen : und tatsächlich hatte er dann im enboss fight 750dps und aller haben perfekt überlebt!


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Trotzdem hält sich meine Häme in Grenzen, da es 1000 Gründe gibt warum ein DD gerade wenig DPS macht und mir auch Leute lieber sind die in vernünftigem Deutsch berechtigte Fragen stellen zur Diskussion stellen als uneinsichtige Super Roxxors.



Meine Häme ist auch ein Schmunzeln - das habe ich weiter oben auch schon geschrieben, auch das jemand (wie der TE hier) der Fragen stellt immer gerne Hilfe von mir bekommt - und wenn ich selber nicht weiter weiß findet sich bei uns in der Gilde immer jemand der sich Zeit nimmt und im TS mal ein paar Tipps zu geben - so haben wir schon so manches Mauerblümchen erweckt.


----------



## Piggy D. (13. Februar 2009)

komm zu uns, unser mt hat in bt bei dem boss, der einen in geister verwandelt, einfach mal alle adds im raum ignoriert und ihn angestuermt. 
oder geh einfach mit der gilde irgendwo rein.
ich kenns nur von uns, dass keiner auf dps und son muell achtet.


----------



## Berli123 (13. Februar 2009)

Mein tip an dem te ersteller einfach nonheros gehen so lernt sie/er die inis kennen und bekommt skill und behindert nicht die leute die schnell durch eine hero wollen.
Mir ist es auch lieber in 3 stunden 3 heros zu gehen anstat eine hero in 3 stunden.
Und was bringt das equip aus dem ah wenn die klamotten nicht passen.


----------



## noidic (13. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Hab mal dein Char angesehen, ich weiß von diversen inszen gängen, das gebrechen nur bei bossen genug dps fährt.
> Ich geb zu hab nicht die ahnung von hexern um ein experte zu sein, aber ich kann als tank sagen das destro kollegen, in der regel mehr dps fahren, vieleicht probierst du das mal aus.



Als DotLock aus Leidenschaft kann ich nur bestätigen, bei Bossen ist der Schaden ganz gut, beim Trash mies, ausser vielleicht beim bomben. Außerdem braucht man einige Tasten mehr als beim Als-Hexe-verkleiderter-Pyromage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Recount inzwischen wieder entsorgt.

Eigentlich findet man irgendwann immer auch einige vernünftige Leute, die begreifen, dass DPS nicht alles ist. Nicht aufgeben!


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Gut, es kann sein, dass ich an die falschen Tanks gerate, aber Omen motzt mindestens nach 10 Sekunden (und Irreführung und Totstellen-Cooldown).
> Was tun?
> Ganz einfach Länger warten oder einfach mal einen Schuss nicht machen oder nen 'autom.' abwarten. Beides führt zu DPS Verlust.



Ich kenne Deine Tanks nicht, muss aber sagen dass es mir vor dem Tag graut wenn unsere Jägerin endlich auch auf Level 80 ist und wieder in den Raid mit einsteigt^^ Ich habe keine Idee was die gute Frau macht, und wie sie es macht - aber der Schaden von der war immer ohne Worte.
Aber was mich echt nervt, sind DD die wenig DPS fahren und wenig gesamtschaden - aber ständig Initialaggro haben.


----------



## Kovacs (13. Februar 2009)

ääähm, genau darum geht es hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jemand, der 80 geworden ist, also noch nicht soooo den Damage raushaut, der gerne mehr Heros machen will, damit er mal mehr Damage raushaut, aber keiner sie mitnimmt, da sie ja noch nicht so den Damage fährt. 

Aber leider geht es wieder nach wenigen Posts ums Endgame, um die Roxxors, um die Casuals (ehemals Opfer, noobs, etc. genannt) und um die bösen Blizzard Entwickler, die es zulassen konnten, dass mehr Zeit = besseres Gear heißt. 

Darum bitte, bitte, bitte Blizzard, falls ihr mich erhört. Gebt ihnen Titel oder irgendwas anderes, was man nur bekommen kann, wenn man 24/7 on ist. Damit können sich alle auf den Flugplatz / Bankdach / direkt in die Anmelder / NPC´s stellen, damit jeder diesen erhabenen Sill, dieses unglaubliche Spielverständnis bewundern und preisen kann. Diese Leistung bestimmte Tasten im richtigen Moment zu drücken ... unglaublich, DAS KANN nur eine ganz ganz kleine Gruppe schaffen. Und es liegt nur am Skill, nicht daran, dass ich irgendwas 1.000.000x probiere, bis ich alles auswendig und mit verbundenen Augen kann. Nur am Skill .....

*seufz*


----------



## Lemax474 (13. Februar 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Als DotLock aus Leidenschaft kann ich nur bestätigen, bei Bossen ist der Schaden ganz gut, beim Trash mies, ausser vielleicht beim bomben. Außerdem braucht man einige Tasten mehr als beim Als-Hexe-verkleiderter-Pyromage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im hexer forum geht das gerücht um dass dämo hexer  mit teufelswach abartig viel schaden machen sollen, da die wache im 10er raid abartige AP werte erreicht >6000


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir bitte den Grund, warum du seiner Gilde nicht beitrittst? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr euch kennt und mögt. Von daher kann er, da er es als wichtiges Gildenmitglied bezeugen kann, sagen, dass du ne angenehme Person bist (?). Freunde von Freunden finden meist Anschluss an Gilden, solange du nicht verlangst, von denen equippt zu werden.



Weil ich von der Gilde noch nicht so 100%ig überzeugt bin ;-)


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Februar 2009)

Altbackenes Thema, altbackende Kommentare darauf, auch wenn der Vergleich mich an die 10te erinnert (Scheiß Referat mit dem Hauptmann da...).

Wenn du nicht von normalen Leuten mitgenommen wirst, such dir einfach andere Leute. Glaub ned, dass du auf einem Only-Pro-Player-Server spielst, dass es so wenige Leute gibt ohne Erfahrung. Einfach dranbleiben, dann kommen die Erfahrungen, dann kommt das Equip und dann kommt irgendwann vielleicht auch mal der Schaden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Weil ich von der Gilde noch nicht so 100%ig überzeugt bin ;-)



bisschen anspruchsvoll bist du schon, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Kleiner Einspruch - was denkst Du wie viele Leute hier und im Spiel rum latschen die keinen Plan davon haben was die einzelnen Werte bedeuten, hier hat mal jemand den Mut sein Unwissen zuzugeben - und das ist mir lieber als alles andere.
> Die wenigsten erarbeiten sich doch ihre Skillung, oder testen mal verschiedene Gearschwerpunkte aus - sie übernehmen eine Skillung aus einen Guide, und tragen die Gear die alle tragen.



Danke für's Verteidigen... ;-)

Ja, ich gebe zu, ich weiß nicht alles, und ich scheue mich nicht danach zu fragen.
Punkt.
Ich spiel das Spiel noch keine 3-4 Jahre, wie viele hier, ich bin realtiv "kurz" dabei.
Meiner Meinung nach hab ich schon einiges gelernt, und ich hab die 80 tatsächlich auch selber erspielt ;-) - aber ich weiß eben nicht alles. So what?? *Schulter zuck*
Ich hab letztens im Channel gefragt, wie ich meinen dps sehen kann, darauf kann die Antwort: Im Charakterfenster bei Schadensbonus... so viel also dazu. Kann ich ja nicht ahnen, dass mir da was falsches gesagt wird/wurde.


----------



## Gaiwain (13. Februar 2009)

@Ohrensammler: stell Dir vor es ist ne 100%-Raid-Gilde mit Kommandoton, eine reine Progress-Gilde !

Sowas wäre auch nichts für mich.

lg


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler: stell Dir vor es ist ne 100%-Raid-Gilde mit Kommandoton, eine reine Progress-Gilde !
> 
> Sowas wäre auch nichts für mich.
> 
> lg



stimmt, da haste recht. Dachte nur das jemand mit dem sie häufig und gern zockt in soner Gilde ist ist nicht soo wahrscheinlich. Aber klar könnte schon sein.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, wieviel DPS für Heros reichen, das hängt von der Meßlatte des Servers ab.



Glaubst Du wirklich, die Bosse sind auf verschiednen Servern verschieden schwer?


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Danke für's Verteidigen... ;-)
> 
> Ja, ich gebe zu, ich weiß nicht alles, und ich scheue mich nicht danach zu fragen.
> Punkt.
> ...




Jaja, ist im Allgemeinchannel das selbe wie im Buffed Forum - du bekommst viele Antworten, aber nur die wenigsten davon sind richtig...


----------



## Kamaji (13. Februar 2009)

Jop such dir ne Gilde die frisch mit Naxx anfängt..
Zum Glück hab ich son Problem nich^^


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> bisschen anspruchsvoll bist du schon, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, so manchmal ein kleines bisschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ripperjack (13. Februar 2009)

Wer ist das nicht??


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Weil ich von der Gilde noch nicht so 100%ig überzeugt bin ;-)


Ich glaub da kann man dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Maltharo (13. Februar 2009)

Hab mal in köpenick gewohnt :X


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Weil ich von der Gilde noch nicht so 100%ig überzeugt bin ;-)






Camô schrieb:


> Ich glaub da kann man dir nicht weiterhelfen.



eintreten ausprobieren!

wenn paßt dann gut wenn nicht halt: /gquit

wie soll man es denn sonst herausfinden? Man kann sich nen Pc/Waschmaschine/Auto usw stundenlang im Katalog anschauen oder man guckt einfach mal direkt was das Teil taugt!


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, die Bosse sind auf verschiednen Servern verschieden schwer?


Ich glaub du hast mich mißverstanden. Ich meinte mit Meßlatte die Vorgabe der Spieler. Natürlich sind die Heros leicht und zum Teil anspruchslos. Aber wer es gewohnt ist, mit 2k DPS-Leuten zu gehen, hat evtl. auch diesen Anspruch an Randoms.


----------



## Ripperjack (13. Februar 2009)

> ZITATmeine kombos sind z.B. 1,2,3,4,shift+1,2,3,4, f1,f2,f3,f4,
> alt+f1,f2,f3 und nu KOMMTS!!!!!!! bei alt+ f4 stürzt das shice spiel immer ab!!!!!!! woran liegt denn das???????


LOL!!!!


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens im Channel gefragt, wie ich meinen dps sehen kann, darauf kann die Antwort: Im Charakterfenster bei Schadensbonus... so viel also dazu. Kann ich ja nicht ahnen, dass mir da was falsches gesagt wird/wurde.



Genau das - im Channel steht leider oft ein Müll das man gar nicht weiß wo man anfangen soll zu erklären was alles falsch ist.
Von Hexer habe ich wenig bis gar keine Ahnung, meiner gammelt irgendwo bei Level 35 in IF rum - und es würden hier sicher alle lachen wenn sie sehen könnten wie der geskillt ist. ;-) Mir liegt die Spielmechanik einfach nicht von dieser Klasse.


----------



## Chelrid (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Ich bin manchmal echt gefrustet, und wünsch mir nichts sehnlicher als Leute, die eben wissen, dass sie auch mal angefangen haben... *seufz*




geht mir genauso. bei uns in der gilde haben sich so langsam gruppen gebildet. einige davon gehen die höheren inis, einige farmen immer wieder die gleichen inis ab.

und solangsam kommt der spass am spiel wieder.

also wenn lust hast, von deinem frust wegzukommen, meld dich bei mir ^^


----------



## Trig (13. Februar 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Hab mal in köpenick gewohnt :X



Jetzt kann ich ja beruhigt sterben! Alle Fragen sind hiermit beantwortet! (kleiner Scherz, nicht aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## tp_ (13. Februar 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Hab mal in köpenick gewohnt :X



Gegen Deinen Willen nehme ich an.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Weil ich von der Gilde noch nicht so 100%ig überzeugt bin ;-)



Achwas, nur keine Scheu: probieren geht über studieren. Austreten kannst Du immer!


----------



## Gaiwain (13. Februar 2009)

... wenn man die unangebrachten Kommentare, und die sich daran anschließenden Antworten rausnimmt, ist es wie ich finde ein netter und recht selten hier im Forum anzutreffender Thread ...

und wenn sich ein Tipp hier 5mal wiederholt, und somit bestätigt wird, dann kann der TE wohl davon ausgehen, das dieser sinnvoll und richtig ist.

so das war mein erster OT Post, der wie die von mir oben genannten ebenfalls gerne gelöscht werden kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Community,

was glaubt ihr wieviele hier im Forum nur mitlesen und froh sind, wenn jemand den Mut fasst und so einen wohl ausformulierten und an sich berechtigten Thread postet, und sich damit zur Zielscheibe der selbstgerechten Flamer macht ??

lg

Edit-Nachtrag: ud vergesst nicht, wir reden über pre-Nax/Nax10 und nicht über den derzeitigen Endcontent !!


----------



## Dimiteri (13. Februar 2009)

naja ein tipp im dmg kann man nichts machen wenn der niedrig is is der niedrig kann man aufgrund des equip nichts machen vllt skillung ändern um 10dps mehr rauszuhaun xD
aber in ini erfahrung ganz einfach:lügen mach dich auf buffed bisschen schlau über die ini und die bosse und wenn du drin bist und du keinen plan hast sag is schon so lange her das ichhier war usw xD


----------



## Eddishar (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Rüssi craften ist klar, ich hab das alles schon gekauft, was es als 80er so gibt in lila, und auch immer gleich zugeschlagen, wenn mal einer ein Dropteil verkauft hat.
> Hab Verzauberungen drauf, Steine wenn möglich...
> ...


Damit machst Du schon mehr als 75% aller anderen. Und es ist schade, dass das scheinbar niemand honoriert auf Deinem Server.

Ich bin vorhin auch mit meinem Twink und zwei anderen halb-blauen DDlern durch Stratholme gegangen. Der Heiler war der einzige Random, kam rein, schaute uns an und sagte, "mit dem Equip schaffen wir das nie". Er ist dennoch mitgegangen und es waren noch 3 Minuten übrig, als der Bronzedrachen fiel (und ich ihn bekam, juhu!). Er wurde eines besseren belehrt und sagte am Ende auch: "Mit euch gehe ich gerne wieder mit, ihr seid besser als euer Equip." Und damit bestätigt es sich für mich wieder: Skill > Equip.

Mein Raid ist zum Glück kein auf Effizienz ausgelegter Raid. Wir gehen, weil wir Spaß haben wollen und daher waren wir auch vergangen Montag erst bei Kael'thuzat (zweimal 1%, bevor wir Schluss machen mussten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...). Bei diesen Leuten wäre die TEin auch gut aufgehoben. Wir nehmen auch blaue Leute mit, denn Equip kommt mit der Zeit, Charakter muss ein Spieler von Anfang an haben. Und den scheint sie zu haben.

Auch hier von mir sei gesagt: schade dass Du nicht auf der Forscherliga Allianz spielst, ich würde Dich sofort mitnehmen.


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

Gaiwain schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> was glaubt ihr wieviele hier im Forum nur mitlesen und froh sind, wenn jemand den Mut fasst und so einen wohl ausformulierten und an sich berechtigten Thread postet, und sich damit zur Zielscheibe der selbstgerechten Flamer macht ??



Das kann man hier bei buffed sehr schön sehen: man vergleiche nur mal die Anzahl der Aufrufe mit der Anzahl der Antworten. Seit den Zeiten des Usenet bestehen Foren zu 90% aus lurkern, also Leuten, die nur lesen.


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Danke für's Verteidigen... ;-)
> 
> Ja, ich gebe zu, ich weiß nicht alles, und ich scheue mich nicht danach zu fragen.
> Punkt.
> ...


Und sowas wie Recount wurde dir nicht empfohlen? Solange eine Frage grammatikalisch sinnvoll formuliert wird, erntet man immer nette Antworten, unabhängig vom Inhalt.
Es mag nostalgisches Schwelgen in Erinnerungen sein, aber früher hatten die heroischen Instanzen das Prädikat "heroisch" wirklich verdient und waren selbst für gut equippte Leute schwer zu meistern. 
Vielleicht bist du tatsächlich noch nicht bereit für Heros, denn Grundwissen sollte vorhanden sein. Ich bin tolerant und habe kein Problem damit, einem schwächeren DD'ler zu helfen und Fragen zu beantworten. 
Aber nicht immer muss man so zuvorkommend sein, seien es zeitliche Engpässe oder einfach schlechte Laune, wenn du bei Jemandem Anforderungen, seien sie noch so utopisch, nicht erfüllst, dann musst du damit leben. So what.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. Februar 2009)

tp_ schrieb:


> Ich kenne Deine Tanks nicht, muss aber sagen dass es mir vor dem Tag graut wenn unsere Jägerin endlich auch auf Level 80 ist und wieder in den Raid mit einsteigt^^ Ich habe keine Idee was die gute Frau macht, und wie sie es macht - aber der Schaden von der war immer ohne Worte.



Überleben-Jäger haben derzeit endlich mal wieder ein wenig Spaß am Aggro-Management. Wenn's an einem Boss mal etwas länger dauert, sind auch mehrmals totstellen drin. Bei gut gespielten Fury-Kriegern (die sind meiner Ansicht nach derzeit jenseits von Gut und Böse, was den Schadensoutput betrifft) wird es allerdings noch eine Stufe haariger, weil diese Klasse keinen Aggro-Reset hat. 

Hier merkt man allerdings auch jetzt schon den Unterschied zwischen den Tanks. Wenn ich bei zwei ungefähr gleich ausgestatteten Def-Kriegern bei dem einen kaum Aggro-Probleme habe, während der zweite trotz Irreführung die Mobs nicht im Ansatz bei sich halten kann, dann läuft im letzteren Falle etwas falsch. Zumindest "Spott" sollte man auf dem Maintarget schon einsetzen können - gerade wenn der Aggrodieb ein Fury ist, dem man Wachsamkeit gegeben hat. Wir Jäger passen eh selbst auf uns auf (zumindest sollten wir das können). 



> Aber was mich echt nervt, sind DD die wenig DPS fahren und wenig gesamtschaden - aber ständig Initialaggro haben.



Mit meiner Def-Kriegerin ging ich fast ausschließlich mit PUGs die Heros abklappern. Manchmal hatte man DDs dabei, die jeweils mehr als 2k DPS aufboten, aber nie die Aggro zogen. In anderen Gruppen mit sehr wenig DPS konnte ich allerdings jedem Mob hinterherlaufen. Da frage ich mich dann, was dort falsch läuft. 

Zurück zum Thema:
Man antwortet entweder gar nicht auf DPS-Anfragen oder wie folgt:

"Welche DPS? Übungs-Barbie-Puppen? Boss- oder Trash? Wenn Boss: Welcher Boss? Unbuffed? Wenn nein, mit welchen Buffs? Raids oder Heroes? Wenn Raids: 10er oder 25er?"

Kann man als Makro machen. Meist bekommt man darauf keine Antwort mehr - und das ist auch gut so. Ich persönlich hatte erst ein- oder zweimal DPS-Anfragen, die ich nach obiger Weise abgeschmettert habe - wobei ich dazu allerdings sagen muß, daß ich mir ein wenig Arroganz im Spiel leisten kann. Wer mein "Glöckchen" nicht mitnimmt, hat Pech gehabt - nicht umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das Elfenmädel ist es nun mal gewöhnt, ganz weit oben mitzuspielen.

Ansonsten muß ich sagen, daß ihr auf merkwürdigen Servern spielt. Mit dem Tank habe ich nie eine DPS-Abfrage in Richtung der DDs gemacht - ich schau mir das lieber selbst an. Wenn da in der Ini zu wenig Schaden von den Klassen kommt, kann man immer noch über einen Personal-Austausch nachdenken. Ansonsten gilt: Wenn jeder DD in der Ini ca. 1,3k fährt, ist alles machbar, wobei Stärkere ohne jegliche Probleme einen schwächeren Schadensausteiler ausgleichen können. Wer nur schnell durchhuschen oder sich gar selbst durchziehen lassen möchte, sollte gefälligst auf FL und Gilde ausweichen und die PUGs mit völlig unnötigem Gelaber verschonen.

Was der Rat von wegen "such Dir eine Gilde" angeht, so besteht meiner Ansicht nach seit den leichten WotLK-Inis die Tendenz, daß der Gildenzusammenhalt immer mehr aufgeweicht wird. Durch Instanzen und kleine Raidinis, die überhaupt kein Zusammenspiel mehr benötigen, wird immer weniger zusammen unternommen, weil der gesamte derzeitige Content auch problemlos mit PUGs gemacht werden kann. Die Chance ist also sehr hoch, daß die TE auch in einer Gilde vor denselben Problemen steht wie jetzt. 

Mein Tip: Such Dir unter den Leuten, die Dir mit Sicherheit per PM geantwortet haben, diejenigen aus, die Dir am wenigsten notgeil aufdringlich erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Eventuell hast Du Glück, auf diese Weise eine passende Gilde zu finden.


----------



## abe15 (13. Februar 2009)

1) 1,8k is low. Das hab ich auch im T5 in SSC schon geschafft
2) Wenn sie nach Erfahrung fragen lüg halt
3) Wenn sie nach Dps fragen sag du weißt nicht so genau sie sollen einfach mal dein Eq anschauen
4) Niemand hatte eine Eingebung. Warum kennen wir die Inis? Wir lesen Bossguides. Es ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit das jeder Neuling das macht. Schau dir genau an wie die Bosse gehen und du hast keine Probs mehr. Gibt auch jede Menge Vids auf youtube.


----------



## La Saint (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist eben wie beim Hauptmann vo Köpenick... ohne Erfahrung und gute Rüssi keine Inis, ohne Inis keine Erfahrung und keine gute Rüssi...


Nachdem ich deinen Post gelesen hatte wußte ich, dass ich ohne etwas dazwischen lesen zu müssen direkt ans Ende des Threads springen kann. Weil mir nämlich klar war, was die Meute hier als Rat anbieten wird, nämlich: tritt in eine Gilde ein.

Der größte Streß für die meisten WoWler dürfte sein, ob sie jemanden finden, bei dem sie die Hausaufgaben abschreiben können. Das Leute mit Vollzeitjob in ihrer Freizeit nicht ebenfalls einen engen Terminkalender, hierarchische Strukturen, Profilierungszwänge, Machtkämpfe und regelmäßige Steuern haben möchten, ist für diese Gruppe nicht nachvollziehbar. 

Eine Gilde ist keine Alternative für Kontinuität im Spieldesign. Und da haperts bei Blizzard. Das Thema Ausrüstung ist eigentlich uralt. Nur wurde es mit dem Addon dramatisch verschärft. Instanzen werden nämlich nur noch mit Brute Force durchgespielt, nicht mehr mit Taktik oder Geschick. Dewegen auch die Frage nach dem DPS. Crowed Control wird zum Beispiel nicht mehr angewendet. In den letzten 5 Instanzen, in denen ich mit Randomgruppen war, ist kein einziges Mal gesheeped oder gestunned worden. 

Aber was solls, in drei Monaten wird eh wieder alles umgeworfen. Warum sich also Streß machen. Es gab eine Zeit, da hatte ich mich über meine schlechte Ausrüstung geärgert. Kurze Zeit später war ich dann innerhalb von nur einer Woche komplett episch ausgerüstet. Das hat dann für die nächsten Jahre gereicht ^^. Die schon länger dabei sind, wissen wovon ich rede: die Verschleuderaktion des PvP-Marshallsets. Da haben sich zur Abwechslung mal diejenigen geärgert, die zuvor ein halbes Jahr lang jeden Tag 4-6 Stunden PvP machen mußten um die gleiche Ausrüstung zu erhalten.

Wer weiß. Wenn das nächste Mal wieder Casuals in nennenswerter Größenordnung abspringen, dann wird Blizzard vielleicht T7 verschenken. Solange halte ich mit meiner anhanced S1 - Ausstattung locker durch.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (13. Februar 2009)

Sag einfach Du machst 2,5k am Boss und warst schonmal drin...den meisten idioten fällts doch eh nicht auf ob da einer (oder alle..) bei sind die vl. noch nie wirklich reingeschnuppert haben...entweder es läuft, oder eben nich...

PS: Zu den Knispel über mir sag ich mal nix "lies das, schau dir jenes an.." ja logo, wie wärs einfach mit spielen? Für WoW braucht man nich grad Abi -.- ... das klappt auch so, früher wars mal n bischen aufwändiger aber auch nur wegen der Masse an Leuten die dabei war...


----------



## noidic (13. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> 4) Niemand hatte eine Eingebung. Warum kennen wir die Inis? Wir lesen Bossguides. Es ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit das jeder Neuling das macht. Schau dir genau an wie die Bosse gehen und du hast keine Probs mehr. Gibt auch jede Menge Vids auf youtube.



Ich wäre dafür, Guides zu verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Ernst, wär die Guides liest, bringt sich doch selbst um den Spass, die Bosse wirklich auszuprobieren. Hilft natürlich nicht, wenn nur einer in der Gruppe/Raid so denkt. Als das Addon rauskam (egal jetzt welches) haben viele Gruppen, in denen ich war, sich den Spass gemacht und sind komplett uninformiert reingegangen. Es hat gedauert, man ist gewiped aber hey, es hat Spass gemacht!


----------



## JohnnyNRW (13. Februar 2009)

Mein Ratschlag wäre, gründe eine eigene Gilde und starte einen netten, höflichen Aufruf an Gleichgesinnte, in fehlerfreiem Deutsch und ohne die Channels vollzuspammen. Schreib genau das rein, was Du hier in Deinem Thread gepostet hast. Natürlich in Kurzversion.

 Es gibt auf jedem Server ne Menge Leute, denen es ähnlich geht wie Dir und Du wirst garantiert Anfragen bekommen. 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin.

Übrigens, sehr netter Thread und nen Klasse Film haste da als Vergleich gezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryyk (13. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber geht es bei der Geschichte des Hauptmannes von Köepenick nicht vielmehr um den armseligen Militärstaat, welcher Deutschland um 1900 war? Ich weiß, dass als Argument für seine "Tat" damals auch herbeigezogen wurde, dass er keinen Pass bekommen hat, das wurde aber wohl schnell verworfen. Eher geht es doch darum, wie eine Uniform die Menschen beeinflussen kann.

Oder stehe ich völlig auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (13. Februar 2009)

Klasse Film...

xD...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Hust*


----------



## JohnnyNRW (13. Februar 2009)

Ryyk schrieb:


> Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber geht es bei der Geschichte des Hauptmannes von Köepenick nicht vielmehr um den armseligen Militärstaat, welcher Deutschland um 1900 war? Ich weiß, dass als Argument für seine "Tat" damals auch herbeigezogen wurde, dass er keinen Pass bekommen hat, das wurde aber wohl schnell verworfen. Eher geht es doch darum, wie eine Uniform die Menschen beeinflussen kann.
> 
> Oder stehe ich völlig auf dem Schlauch?




Stehst nicht auf dem Schlauch, genauso isses!


----------



## Taulo (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Recht haste..............


----------



## Kovacs (13. Februar 2009)

> wär die Guides liest, bringt sich doch selbst um den Spass, die Bosse wirklich auszuprobieren



wie man hier lesen kann unterscheiden viele Leute genau hier. Die, die _einfach Spass haben wollen_ (und natürlich genauso alles clearen, nur langsamer (und ja, auch vor dem ja soooooooo einfachen addon)) und denen, die "_erfolgreich raiden wollen_". Und das scheint für die nur mit Disziplin, DKP Strafen, Anwesenheitspflicht, ein 14-jähriger Raidleiter Tyrann, Abgaben an die Gildenkasse und natürlich einer gehörigen Portion Noob geflame zu gehen. Und sry. ab einem gewissen Alter tut sich das keiner mehr an. Nicht dass das nicht ok wär, jeder nach seiner Fasson halt, nur diejenigen, die  es ständig nötig haben ihren Skill rauszustellen und dieses alberne geheule nach dem Fleißkärtchen "mimimi will epixxe nur für mich, wer keine 6h am tag spielt und unter 4 raidtagen hat verdient das nicht", das geht einem so was von auf den Sack. Weiß nicht, liegt evtl. daran, dass man nicht "gewinnen" kann, da muss man halt durch mehr epixxe / schneller content clear haben seinen piephahn vergleichen.


----------



## Latharíl (13. Februar 2009)

aus solchen gründen bau ich mit freunden ne gilde auf, die dann mit den "neulingen" heros geht...un sich langsam ausbaut...


----------



## hexenshadow (13. Februar 2009)

es gibt ja noch Pvp


----------



## Niko78 (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:
> 
> Was'n das bitte für'n Titel??
> 
> ...



So wie du schreibst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du gildenlos bist? Wenn dies der Fall ist dann kann ich dir nur raten eine nette Gilde zu suchen und dann kommst auch weiter.


----------



## Trig (13. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens, sehr netter Thread und nen Klasse Film haste da als Vergleich gezogen
> 
> ...



you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@niko78

Hättest Du einige der vorherigen Seiten auch nur überflogen, dann hättest Du unter Umständen herausgefunden, dass...

Ach, danke für Deine Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße zum Wochenende


----------



## Niko78 (13. Februar 2009)

Trig schrieb:


> you made my day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Immer gerne: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass ich mir 13 Seiten durchlese, oder?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Februar 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, Guides zu verbieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



...und hier der 123325 Millionste, der weiß was anderen Spaß macht und das für sie regeln will.
Mann, ich glaub dir ja 100% das es DIR Spaß macht Bosse auszuprobieren, vllt sogar tagelang dran zu whipen um dann ein fast orgiastisches Erfolgserlebnis zu haben, wenns dann klappt. Ja kann ich kapieren! Im Ernst.

Aber versuch du dich doch auch mal soweit über den Tellerrand zu beugen und zu verstehen das es vllt. Leute gibt, die das eben NICHT spaßig finden, deshalb Guides lesen und sich so viel besser amüsieren.

Dein Spaß ist nicht automatisch der Spaß von allen anderen!!


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Immer gerne:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das sind mir die liebsten... nicht lesen wollen aber mit Fullquote nen dummen Kommentar abgeben müssen


----------



## Niko78 (13. Februar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> das sind mir die liebsten... nicht lesen wollen aber mit Fullquote nen dummen Kommentar abgeben müssen



Wo ist dein Problem? Ich gehe in einen Thread und lese den Text vom TE und gebe dann mein Kommentar dazu ab. Mich interessiert dabei nicht, was andere dann seitenlang darüber schreiben. 
/vote für eine Verwarnung an dich, weil ich in deinen Augen einen dummen Kommentar abgegeben habe.


----------



## Uldart (13. Februar 2009)

lese dir ruhig mal die 13 Seiten durch und dann wirst du dir deine Frage selber beantworten können...


----------



## Glohin (13. Februar 2009)

@Ryyk,genau so ist es.
Und bei dem "Hauptmann von Köpenick" ging es auch um die Obrigkeitshörigkeit.
Desweiteren,wer einen Titel nebst Uniform hat,kann sich daher alles herausnehmen.
War übrigens ein klasse Film mit Heinz Rühmann in der Hauptrolle,habe ich auch schon mal als Bühnenstück gesehen.


----------



## Céraa (13. Februar 2009)

ich seh da nur 2 möglichkeiten:
mit freunden/gilde ne grp machen
oder einfach lügen, klappt eig ganz gut xD


----------



## Camô (13. Februar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> So wie du schreibst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du gildenlos bist? Wenn dies der Fall ist dann kann ich dir nur raten eine nette Gilde zu suchen und dann kommst auch weiter.


Fullquotes sind bääh!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (13. Februar 2009)

ich kann nichts dran ändern pech halt.


----------



## The Future (13. Februar 2009)

ich kann nichts dran ändern pech halt.


----------



## The Future (13. Februar 2009)

sry for doppel post.


----------



## rcy (13. Februar 2009)

Geh halt erstmal Non hero rein.. bist du überall non hero drin warst und taktik kennst.. is kaum anders als auf heroisch..


----------



## realten (13. Februar 2009)

Cholan schrieb:


> Das Wort "dps" und alles, was damit zusammenhängt, hat mir so den Spaß verdorben, dass mein Account zur Zeit auf Eis gelegt ist. Das ist aber echt erst seit 2, 3 Monaten so, woher kommt das? Was hat sich so drastisch geändert? Klar, WotLK kam raus, aber warum sollte sich plötzlich die Einstellung so vieler Spieler zu dem Spiel geändert haben?



same here, keinen Bock mehr.

Ursachen ? Keine Ahnung, _eine_ der Ursachen ist vielleicht, dass man noch nie so schnell am Ende der Fahnenstange war wie in wotlk. "Endgame" Inzen und Klamotten standen in wow classic für einen "normalo" erstmal gar nicht zur Debatte oder jedenfalls erst nach langer Spielzeit. In BC immerhin wenigstens erst nach _einiger_ Zeit, in wotlk jedoch direkt mit erreichen von Stufe 80. So ungefähr jedenfalls.

Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass ja auch kaum noch Taktik gefragt ist. Tank nimmt sich komplette trashgruppen oder Bosse mitsamt adds, wird bissl geheilt und drei DDs bomben sie wech. Letztere müssen ja auch nix mehr können in der Situation. Ein mage / Hexer etc. kann dumm sein wie ein Sack Schrauben, trotzdem kann man ihn gut gebrauchen wenn er nur genug Schaden fährt., andere Attribute sind unwichtig geworden.

@ Topic:

jepp wie schon mehrfach erwähnt liegt die Lösung in einer passenden Gilde. Allerdings mit den ebenso erwähnten Problemen. Woher nehmen ? Die wirklich entspannten suchen ja meist gar keine Leute, sonst wären sie nicht entspannt ^^ ein echtes Dilemma.

Außerdem gibts da nur zu oft den Kreislauf

Spassgilde -> Raidgilde -> Frustgilde -> Abspaltung und Neugründung einer Spass- oder Raidgilde (natürlich mit der Absicht, alles viel besser zu machen) -> .....

2. und 3. darf man auch vertauschen


----------



## Technocrat (13. Februar 2009)

realten schrieb:


> same here, keinen Bock mehr.
> 
> Ursachen ? Keine Ahnung, _eine_ der Ursachen ist vielleicht, dass man noch nie so schnell am Ende der Fahnenstange war wie in wotlk.




Wenn man nicht wegen den Items sondern wegen der Leute spielt würdest, dann hat man mehr Spaß. MMO sind nämlich für den Spaß mit vielen Spielerm, nicht um zu zeiegn, wie schnell man irgendwelchen "Content" durch hat. Wie Du richtig erkannt hast gilt auch hier: Gilde suchen, die NICHT raided sondern Inis aus fun macht und WoW geht ab wie Schmidts Katze.


----------



## ohh (13. Februar 2009)

also das mit der dps anfrage hat mich am anfang auch gestört und fand das unter aller kanone, aber momentan find ichs notwendig, wenn man z.b archa 25 als beispiel nimmt,is ja an sich en reiner dps boss, manche leute fahren da 700-900 dps-das is dann einfach zu wenig


----------



## Psychopatrix (13. Februar 2009)

Tjo um die inis mal zu sehen musste ja nicht gleich hero rein ...  geh mal normal .. drossle einfach dein dmg dem tank entsprechend .. dan klappts auch ..

oder man liest mal n guide durch


----------



## ReWahn (13. Februar 2009)

ic hfinds lustig... bc wurden tanks unter 13k hp vpn s2-tragenden dds mit "rofl mit so noobs geh ich doch net wipen ey" abgestempelt, und heute beschweren sich die dds, dass sie auf einmal auch leistung zeigen müssen um mitgenommen zu werden... 

dps-abfagen sind logische konsequenz. es gibt im verhältnis zu heilern und tanks zu viele dds, folglich sucht man sich die dds raus, die auch dps fahren raus, und lässt duie anderen zurück. in diesem sinne: l2dps (ein l2p wird ja mit "lol nur weil ich keinen dmg mache bin ich nicht schlecht! scheiss doch auf nur 500 dps, dafür schaff ich es im nexus nicht innen abgrund zu fallen! ich bin der movement-gott!" beantwortet).


----------



## Sulli (13. Februar 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher aber man sollte dann halt erstmal mit Leuten auf gleichem Niveau oder Twinks anfangen mitzugehen und nicht gleich in gute Gruppen wollen. Ich geh ohne Gearcheck nicht mal ne Hero weil ich hab keine Lust Leute zu ziehen oder Repkosten zu farmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wieder einer der absolut keine Ahnung hat .. denn wie ich schon oft bermerkt habe liegt es nich an der Ausrüstung von den Spielern sonder das sie mit ihren Chars nicht umgehen können . Bin schon oft mit Epic Grosskotzer in Inis gewesen .. und da gabs mehr wipes weil sie nicht begreifen wie man spielen muss .. dam dam dam .... ohne Hirn .. da geh ich lieber mit "Blauen" in Inis denn die passsen noch auf und sind von sich nicht so eingenommen


----------



## sku (13. Februar 2009)

vieleicht stelle ich ja die grosse ausnahme dar auch wenns mir nicht einleuchtet...

ich bin einer der besser-equipten maes die so auf unserem server rumhüpfen und portale stellen.

naxx 10 sowie naxx 25 etc. mehrmals clear und ergo schon einiges abgestaubt.
da meine eigene gilde bisher nur naxx10 angegangen ist musste ich für naxx25 eine weile suchen, hatte daber glück und bin jurzfristig in einer anderen raidgemeinschaft unter gekommen.

lange rede kurzer sinn...
ich hatte bisher sehr viele glückliche gelegenheiten mit vielen netten spielern, da ich nun nur noch relativ wenig aus den 10ern und gar nix mehr aus den heros gebrauchen kann marken inkl.

da mir das spiel an sich spass macht und ich auch gern was zurück gebe von den netten spielzeiten, verbringe ich mittlerweile 2-3 abende die woche damit schwach-equipte 80er und zum teil <80er durch die nordend-inis zu schleifen...

an alle "ey, wieviel dps?, was weniger als 3k? auf keinsten"-leutz...gehts n bissl entspannter an, der content ist leicht genug um mit nem dps-schnitt von 1,5k-1-8k pro dd bequem durch die heros zu rauschen wenn das engagement und lernbereitschaft gegeben ist.

so far..*winke*


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> ic hfinds lustig... bc wurden tanks unter 13k hp vpn s2-tragenden dds mit "rofl mit so noobs geh ich doch net wipen ey" abgestempelt, und heute beschweren sich die dds, dass sie auf einmal auch leistung zeigen müssen um mitgenommen zu werden...



Hmmmm...

Ich hab keine Ahnung, welchen Thread du gelesen hast, aber meinen sicher nicht.
Ich habe mich nämlich nicht ein einziges Mal beschwert, dass ich was leisten muss. Das tu ich gern, und ich investiere auch eine Menge Zeit und Gold, um schonmal eine einigermaßen Rüssi zu haben bevor die tollen Teile droppen.
Mir ging es lediglich darum, dass man ja überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit bekommt, etwas zu leisten, weil man eben von vornherein abgestempelt wird aufgrund einer so dämlichen Zahl wie dps.
War das jetzt auch für dich verständlich?

Und alle anderen, die schreiben, geh doch erstmal non-hero - ich hab keine Ahnung, wie oft ich hier schon geschrieben habe, dass ich das schon war. ;-)
Lesen bildet...

Eigentlich hätte ich es wissen müssen, dass es hier nicht anders ist als in allen Foren, in denen ich bisher war. :-)
Aber hier, genauso wie woanders, findet man doch nette Ausnahmen, und das gibt einem doch den Grund noch zu hoffen...
Wie sagt man doch so schön? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...

Im Übrigen nochmal zum Hauptmann: Sicher geht es auch darum, was ihr geschrieben habt. Aber ich habe nunmal diese Stelle herangezogen, weil sie einfach verdammt gut passt...


----------



## sku (13. Februar 2009)

ach ja...wärste auf dem KdV/horde w+rd ich dich natürlich auch durch inis begleiten^^ 

ps: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santa_Chief (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:
> 
> blubb...
> blubb..
> ...



sorry wollte nicht fullquoten - ich empfehl dir such nette leute die auch so eine einstellung haben und macht zusammen heros dann gibts gutes equipment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MfG


----------



## Santa_Chief (13. Februar 2009)

sku schrieb:


> ach ja...wärste auf dem KdV/horde w+rd ich dich natürlich auch durch inis begleiten^^
> 
> ps:
> 
> ...


frauen-einschleimmer!!!1111


----------



## sku (13. Februar 2009)

besser als "frauen-wegen-plöden-dps-nicht-in-ini-mitnehmer"^^


----------



## Thesahne (13. Februar 2009)

ich kenn sowas selber nur zu gut... das sind dann meistens diese wannabe-pro's die naxx in 1 stunde clear haben wollen... 
naja hab wegen so welchen leuten auch bisher nur blaues equip, aber anstatt mich mit so welchen kiddies zu beschäftigen twink ich lieber ne runde und bring alle meine chars über 70... wird auf die dauer langweilig aber immernoch besser als sowas...


----------



## ReWahn (13. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, welchen Thread du gelesen hast, aber meinen sicher nicht.
> Ich habe mich nämlich nicht ein einziges Mal beschwert, dass ich was leisten muss. Das tu ich gern, und ich investiere auch eine Menge Zeit und Gold, um schonmal eine einigermaßen Rüssi zu haben bevor die tollen Teile droppen.
> ...



Als  dd(= DamageDealer) besteht Leistung aber nunmal aus dps. nicht wie ein vollpfosten in lokens blitznova stehen bleiben kann jeder, dem man es 2 min lang erklärt. um dabei den boss auch noch flott umzuhauen muss man dmg liefern. kannst du das nicht den ansprüchen der gruppe entsprechend tun, wirst du nicht mitgenommen. so einfach ist das ganze. wenn man sehr einfach gute, erfahrene dds kriegen kann, warum sollte man neue, unerfahrene dds mitnehmen? solange kein dd-mangel besteht ist dafür kein grund vorhanden. 

Angebot und Nachfrage eben. gut ausgerüstete spieler sind nicht die wohlfahrt, die neulinge nachziehen muss.


----------



## Namir (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde 1.5k dps als frischer 80er ganz in ordnung damit lässt sich jede hero machen. ausser für einen hdz4 timerun würde ich mich nicht gerade melden.
und dps bzw. schaden ist nicht alles. viele sind so in ihren schaden vernarrt, dass sie mobs angreifen, bevor ich als tank überhaupt draufgehauen habe.

deshalb versuche mal folgendes: 
mach selber eine gruppe auf und schreibe leute ganz nett an, ob sie vielleicht mit dir in eine hero gehen wollen würden. wenn dann eine freundliche antwort zurückkommt, die nicht von zu vielen rechtschreibfehlern strotzt, dann wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich eine super zeit haben.
und vielleicht versuchst du mal nonhero reinzugehen, damit du die bosse ein bisschen kennenlernst, oder du liest dir ein paar guides durch (überfliegen reicht schon) damit du im kampf dann auch erkennst was was ist.

also, wenn du auf nefarian wärst würde ich natürlich mit dir in instanzen kommen =)


----------



## Elandor1 (13. Februar 2009)

der titel dieses threads ist nichts als die reine wahrheit und wer die nicht so sieht der ist einer von den ar......... die nur leute mit erfahrung und VIEl dps mitnehmen. und da soll noch einer sagen dass wow nicht den bach runter geht.
armes wow und arme community. wo ist nur der spielspaß geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (13. Februar 2009)

Elandor1 schrieb:


> der titel dieses threads ist nichts als die reine wahrheit und wer die nicht so sieht der ist einer von den ar......... die nur leute mit erfahrung und VIEl dps mitnehmen. und da soll noch einer sagen dass wow nicht den bach runter geht.
> armes wow und arme community. wo ist nur der spielspaß geblieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlechte erfahrungen mit neulingen sind es, die leute wie mich dazu bringen, keine mitzunehmen.
und schlechte erfahrung heisst nicht nur wenig schaden. oft auch schlechtes benehmen, addpulls, keien ahnung von zielreihenfolge und cc, und und und....
danke, kein bedarf. mein vorschag: neulinge gehen mit anderen neulingen in instanzen. wenn sie dann irgendwann über das "noob"-stadium hinaus kommen und ihre klasse verstehen hab ich kein problem mit ihnen.


----------



## Nowall (13. Februar 2009)

Kommt bitte alle auf den Zirkel des Cenarius und meldet euch bei Eladriel, Vanthus, Lóce oder Fundil Wir Raiden zum Spass und wenn einer die Ini oder das Equipt nicht hat....EGAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kommt von ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Wir sind in der Gilde Nordlichter auf dem Zirkel.


----------



## Darleya (13. Februar 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> schlechte erfahrungen mit neulingen sind es, die leute wie mich dazu bringen, keine mitzunehmen.
> und schlechte erfahrung heisst nicht nur wenig schaden. oft auch schlechtes benehmen, addpulls, keien ahnung von zielreihenfolge und cc, und und und....
> danke, kein bedarf. mein vorschag: neulinge gehen mit anderen neulingen in instanzen. wenn sie dann irgendwann über das "noob"-stadium hinaus kommen und ihre klasse verstehen hab ich kein problem mit ihnen.




Und solche Leute wie du sind es, die Neulinge dazu bringen, auch immer Neuling zu bleiben, weil sie sich aufgrund von solchen Aussagen ja überhaupt nicht mehr trauen, mal irgendwas zu fragen.
Ganz ehrlich? Wenn alle so eine Einstellung hätten wie du, dann gäb's WoW schon nicht mehr.
Und du wärst sicher auch noch nicht da, wo du heute bist... denn ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass du niemals die Hilfe anderer gebraucht hast....
So, ich habe fertig...


----------



## Tramadol (13. Februar 2009)

Satharion und archavon solltest schon gruppen bekommen die bosse sind echt leicht, und wenn du dir die Bosstaktiken vorher durchliest und dir evtl en video anschaust bist auch gut genug vorbereitet und kannst auch mal flunkern wenn jemand fragt ob du schon drin warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (13. Februar 2009)

Tja, so ists nunmal in der Welt des Kriegshandwerks - jeder hat so seine Ausschlußkriterien.

Ich bin mit der Aussage "Bin noch nicht so lange 80, dementsprechend noch ziemlich maues equip" selber allerdings sehr gut gefahren. Klar, ich bin in weniger Instanzen gekommen, als wenn ich das schamhaft verschwiegen hätte. Nur - diejenigen, die mich gleich aussortiert haben, legen ohnehin Maßstäbe an, die ich für albern halte. Insofern kein großer Verlust.

50% der inis mit der Gilde, 50% mit randoms, und da aber wirklich nur nette Leute - interessanterweise auch welche mit Spielverständnis, dementsprechend gering war die Sterbequote.

Und heute? Nehm ich gerne jeden mit - und jemand, der im vornherein sagt "noch kein tolles Zeug, war auch noch nicht drin", der ist mir lieber als ein oberr0xx0rpr0. Was natürlich nicht heißt, daß ich was gegen gut ausgestattete Mitstreiter habe, ich kann nur absolut nicht ab, wenn sich jemand als Guru von WoW präsentiert und dann schlicht und ergreifend in industriellem Maßstab Mist produziert. (Ich erinnere mich als absolutes Negativbeispiel gerne an den imba-Verstärker, der Gott und der Welt gerne und ungefragt Tips gegeben hat, natürlich von gaaaanz oben herab, und selber einfach nur einen Hau - mit Verlaub - hatte. Wer kommt bei Alar auf die Idee, als Verstärker n paar Teile Ele-equip anzuziehen und stramme 500 dps auf den Feuervogel zu zimmern, wos doch adds gebug gibt, die wegmüssen? Aber ich schweife ab...)

Ergo: A) Gilde suchen, auch wenns umständlich wird, und  in Kauf nehmen, daß es langsamer geht, sich auszustaffieren, dafür C) unterm Strich mehr Spaß haben.

Ganz am Rande wundert mich aber, daß jemand, der so sehr mit der eigenen Weiblichkeit kokettiert, überhaupt mit irgendwas Probleme hat in WoW. Gibt doch genügend hormongeplagte Halbwüchsige, die einem da förmlich aus der Hand fressen...


----------



## EisblockError (13. Februar 2009)

spencer10 schrieb:


> Viele kennen das Problem. Man kann Dir leider nur raten dir eine vernünftige Gilde zu suchen mit denen man sowas rocken kann. Ich persönlich mache es immer so wenn ich einen meiner Char´s hochlevel, achte ich immer drauf wer da noch so alles am leveln ist. Versuche dann mit denen immer die non heros zu gehen. Meistens kennt man sich dann schon ne Zeit und es klappt auch später mit den Heros, weil die ja dann auch ganz frisch da reingehen müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur ist das Angebot zu groß und warum einen mit schlechtem equib der einem nacher was wegwürfelt mitnehmen und der keine ahnung hat? so denke ich nicht, aber es ist normal das es nachzügler schwerer haben, denn vor einem Monat hat niemand gefragt ob man die bosse kennt.


----------



## ReWahn (14. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Und solche Leute wie du sind es, die Neulinge dazu bringen, auch immer Neuling zu bleiben, weil sie sich aufgrund von solchen Aussagen ja überhaupt nicht mehr trauen, mal irgendwas zu fragen.
> Ganz ehrlich? Wenn alle so eine Einstellung hätten wie du, dann gäb's WoW schon nicht mehr.
> Und du wärst sicher auch noch nicht da, wo du heute bist... denn ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass du niemals die Hilfe anderer gebraucht hast....
> So, ich habe fertig...



die wenigsten neulinge kommen überhaupt auf die idee, nach etwas zu fragen. kritik wird mit "omg ich weiss schon wie man spiet! ass mich in ruhe du idiot" abgetan. wowwiki oder die offiziellen klassenforen sind für viele ein fremwort. ganz ehrlich? weder ich, noch einer meiner rl-bekannten die mit mir zocken haben sich zu beginn derart nooby verhaten wie es die heutigen neuling grösstenteils tun. sobald ich dafür ne plausibe erklärung krieg bin ich gern bereit, neulinge zu unterstützen. aber da ich aus eigener erfahrung weiss, dass es definitiv nicht schwer ist, sich ein bisschen zu informieren, kann ich für eine derartige inkompetenz, wie sie von manchen leuten zur schau gestellt wird, kein verständnis aufbringen.

(btw gibt es immer noch keinen grund, einen schecht ausgerüsteten neuling einem gut ausgestatteten erfahrenen spieler vorzuziehen. von beidem gibts genug. wozu also die neulinge mitnehmen und unnötig ärgern?)


----------



## Gorgor (14. Februar 2009)

am besten gehst erstmal normale innis, dann hero und dann erst die raids.
wenn ich in nem raid seh wie jmd nichmal die mindestvorraussetzung an dps erfüllt, dann kochen mir die eier in der hose
is nämlich total unfair, dass sich die einen den tag lang ihr equip von allen möglichen inzen zusammen suchen müssen und die andren werden von denen dann durch die heros und raids geschleift
ich kenn ne menge leute, die den vormitag damit verbringen sich den Entdeckertitel zu besorgen, wenn sie noch nich mal annähernd befriedegendes equip haben, und abends muss ich die dann durch die raids schleifen


----------



## mckayser (14. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:
> 
> Was'n das bitte für'n Titel??
> 
> ...



Mein Gott ist das schön, eine inhaltvolle Erklärung, die dazu noch die Verlassenen bildet! Danke!


----------



## Refaser (14. Februar 2009)

Komm nach Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem kenn ich und einige meiner RL Freunde auch, tja dann haben wir eben eine eigene Gilde aufgemacht, wo es auf den Menschen ankommt und wo wir Spieler die noch nicht so gut equipt sind durch Heros/Naxx "helfen".

Mit solchen hat man meistens mehr Spaß und weniger Stress als mit den super EPIXXX Equipten von anderen Gilden...


----------



## Uldart (14. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es an der späten Stunde liegt, aber man muß schon sagen, das es doch sehr erschreckend ist zu sehen was hier in den letzten Stunden an Antworten gegeben wurde.

Scheinbar wird dieser Thread jetzt nur noch benutzt um den Beitragszähler zu pushen. Niemand macht sich auch nur ansatzweise die Mühe den Thread zu lesen, geschweige denn zu verstehen. Anders kann ich mir die Antworten der letzten Stunden nicht erklären.

Die TE hat bereits erklärt, das sie den Realm nicht wechseln möchte !

Desweitern hat sie auch schon erklärt, das sie die Instanzen sehr wohl kennt auf Normalem Modus !

Es geht ihr in erster Linie darum, Hilfe zu bekommen bei der Suche nach Gruppen für Hero Instanzen.
Da sie noch nicht so lange spielt, kam es hier zu einigen Fehlinformation aufgrund falscher Angaben im Allgemeinchat.

Ihr wurde gesagt, das ihre "DPS" die Zahl wäre, die bei Schadenboni im Charakterfenster steht. Also antworte sie auf die an sich schon unsinnige Frage nach ihrer DPS mit 1,5k unbuffed 1,8k buffed, was aber in Wirklichkeit ihrer Zaubermacht entsprach und nicht ihrer DPS.

Ihr Equip ist vollkommen ausreichen für mind. 2,5k DPS !

Desweitern ging es ihr auch darum, wie sie am besten eine für sie passende Gilde findet und wie sie weiterhin ihre kleine Handelsgilde handhaben kann. Auch hier wurde ihr schon mehrfach korrekt geantwortet.

Also, eigentlich sind alle ihre Fragen, hier im Thread schon mehrfach beantwortet.

Und wer sich die Mühe machen würde, auch mal ein wenig mehr zu lesen als nur die Eröffnung des Threads würde dieses auch sofort erkennen !


----------



## Perfectenemy (14. Februar 2009)

Keine flames oder sonstiges im thread? Wie kommt das? Liegt wohl am Avatar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum TE kann ich nur sagen. Suche dir eine nette Gilde denen Dps nicht so wichtig sind. Ich bin zum Glück mit meinen reallife Freunden in unserer eigenen Gilde und habe deshalb null Probleme an entsprechendes Equip zu kommen.

Die Dps Frage geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Sack. Dps an der Bosspuppe sind kaum aussagekräftig und ich stell mich nicht voll raidbuffed an die Puppe und bewundere die schönen hohen Zahlen für nix. Da sich das setup auch ständig ändern kann ist die Dps Frage sowieso nur ein schlechter Witz. 

Lustigerweise fragt mich nie jemand nach meinen Dps. Bin mit frisch 80 auch nur mit blau/grünem Equip in die Heros und es hat sich nie jemand beschwert. Es kommt halt auf die Leute an mit denen man die Instanzen (die Abkürzung ini nervt mich langsam) macht. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auch gleich Naxx 10er mit genommen wurde und so 8 Epics (es wären 9 gewesen aber ich hatte am Anfang gepennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)abgreifen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem gehe ich immernoch Heros und wenn es nur Markenfarmruns sind. ^^

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage zu recount. Egal was ich in den Heros mit meinem DK anstelle ich bin jedesmal am Ende Platz 1 und das mit reichlich Abstand. Kann es sein das da etwas nicht richtig berechnet wird denn das ich mit meinem zum Teil noch blau equipten DK einen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut equipten DDler im recount abziehe wundert mich schon stark. Ich lass recount immer durchlaufen von Anfang bis Endboss einer Instanz also wird auch nichts verfälscht.

Ich bin auch nicht gerade der Typ der sich unbedingt auf dem recount Platz 1 sehen will. Ich fahr meine Rotationen und gut ist aber was ich manchmal so erlebe lässt mich doch ganz gehörig an dem Skill mancher Spieler zweifeln. Da frage ich mich wirklich wie die 80 geworden sind.

Lass dich von den Dps Deppen nicht entmutigen! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das gerade diese Überroxxorpros ihren Char nicht richtig und optimal spielen können. Falsche Verzauberungen,Sockel und total sinnlose stats sind meistens die Ursache für niedrige Dps. Ich musste einem 80er Schurken mit wohl gemerkt T7,5er Equip erklären warum es als combat rogue besser ist eine slow/fast Kombi zu tragen. Er hat mir dann gedankt und seine Dps sind in der Hero dadurch ordentlich gestiegen. Später erzählte er mir dann noch das seine Gildies ihm das nie gesagt haben. Manche Gilden kümmern sich einfach nicht um ihre Mitglieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich empfehle auch jedem frisch 80ig gewordenen die Klassenguides denn durch die kann man seinen skill stark verbessern.  

Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe (lang ist es her) wusste ich auch so vieles nicht und da hiess es auch nicht gleich kackboon,noob,l2p usw. wenn man etwas nicht wusste. Viele Spieler haben wohl vergessen das sie auch mal mit Level 1 angefangen haben und nicht sofort alles wussten. 

Jetzt kommts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Früher war einiges besser natürlich nicht alles aber die community und der Umgangston miteinander war einfach viel freundlicher. 

So das wars jetzt von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Pandarenen an die Macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldart (14. Februar 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Keine flames oder sonstiges im thread? Wie kommt das? Liegt wohl am Avatar!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Flames gabs eigentlich genug in diesem Thread, nur nicht so offensichtlich wie sonst üblich. Mußt dir mal die 15 Seiten genau durchlesen, da findest du genug, wo du dir nur mit der Hand vor den Kopf schlägst und denkst - "Wo bin ich denn hier wieder geladet"


----------



## Wiegehtwas (14. Februar 2009)

WoW ...ist der Hauptmann von Köpenick life... Egospasten ohne Ende.

Ich hab 8 70+ chars von den 3 80 sind... den Rest spiele ich nicht mehr.. warum ?

Es kotzt mich an.. das meine gut ausgestatteten 70er pro level 2 % crit verlieren, und immer schlechter werden , und der spelldmg nicht mehr das ist ... was er ein level drunter war. Machen kannst du dageegen nix... Klamotten bauen ? Sorry alles nur Müll ... ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich hab alle Berufe zwischen 430 und 450.

Der Fehler liegt im Spieldesign, es dropt nix ordentliches außerhalb der Instanzen, und in den Random Raids... wird sehr oft beschissen.


----------



## Uldart (14. Februar 2009)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> WoW ...ist der Hauptmann von Köpenick life... Egospasten ohne Ende.
> 
> Ich hab 8 70+ chars von den 3 80 sind... den Rest spiele ich nicht mehr.. warum ?
> 
> ...




Sehr seltsam, du scheinst ein anderes WOW zu spielen als ich. Natürlich dropen sehr viele gute Items auch ausserhalb von Instanzen und gerade die Questbelohnungen und Rufitems sind sehr gut. Man muß sich halt nur überwinden seine liebegewordenen Epix auch mal gegen ein grünes Item auszutauschen wenn dieses dein Stats verbessert.


----------



## Darleya (14. Februar 2009)

Ich schließ mich mal dem Beitrag von Uldart von 3.21 Uhr an ;-)

Alles schon zig Mal gesagt worden und schon längst geklärt...

Uldart, du schreibst, dass mein Equip für bis zu 2,5 ausreichen sollte, dann muss ich jetzt echt mal sehen, wie ich das hinkriege... Habe gestern ein paar Mobs gefarmt wegen Orakelquest, da wars um einiges weniger, aber die sind auch immer so schnell tot, da kommt man gar nicht dazu, alles rauszuhauen :-)


----------



## Muskill (14. Februar 2009)

achtung offtopic:

in köpenick da lebt union
fussball und die tradition



..okay fertig, könnt jetzt weiterflirten


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich mal dem Beitrag von Uldart von 3.21 Uhr an ;-)
> 
> Alles schon zig Mal gesagt worden und schon längst geklärt...
> 
> Uldart, du schreibst, dass mein Equip für bis zu 2,5 ausreichen sollte, dann muss ich jetzt echt mal sehen, wie ich das hinkriege... Habe gestern ein paar Mobs gefarmt wegen Orakelquest, da wars um einiges weniger, aber die sind auch immer so schnell tot, da kommt man gar nicht dazu, alles rauszuhauen :-)



Probier doch mal die Dummies in den Städten, die halten mehr aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Cyl

In die Ecke, Besen! Besen! Seid's gewesen!


----------



## Camô (14. Februar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es an der späten Stunde liegt, aber man muß schon sagen, das es doch sehr erschreckend ist zu sehen was hier in den letzten Stunden an Antworten gegeben wurde.
> 
> Scheinbar wird dieser Thread jetzt nur noch benutzt um den Beitragszähler zu pushen. Niemand macht sich auch nur ansatzweise die Mühe den Thread zu lesen, geschweige denn zu verstehen. Anders kann ich mir die Antworten der letzten Stunden nicht erklären.
> 
> ...



Nun, wenn ich Abend für Abend keine Gruppe, trotz vorhandenen Equips, finde, wäre ein Serverwechsel eventuell ratsam. Oder fällt ihr das schwer, aufgrund der gewonnenen Freunde ... dann wunderts mich, dass sie keine Gruppe findet.

Der TE ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll. Die Gilde eines Freundes will sie nicht betreten, weil sie von ihr noch nicht 100%ig überzeugt ist ... das lass ich einfach mal so unkommentiert stehen.

Richtig, alle Fragen wurden diesbezüglich schon beantwortet, auf den ersten 6-8 Seiten. 
Nun hat der TE allerdings seine Ansprüche verdeutlicht - gut gemeinte Vorschläge wurden teilweise über Bord geworfen. Deswegen reagieren manche Leute etwas verständnislos und posten ihren Unmut.


----------



## Tabulon (14. Februar 2009)

Also die Geschichte mit der Erfahrung in der Instanz/Raid sehe ich so: Derjenige der dich danach fragt hat entweder selbst NULL Ahnung von der ini/raid und nimmt nur erfahrene Spieler mit damit er selber nicht drauf geht, oder er nimmt nur erfahrene Spieler mit, damit er das t-set bekommt, da die anderen (erfahrenen Spieler) das wahrscheinlich schon haben.
Und mit der dps... Dijenigen die dich danach fragen sind daran mit schuld das WoW den bach runter geht. Die ini/raid soll so schnell wie möglich gehn, zack zack, und nach 20 mins biste durch, hast nur ein großteil der mobs zu gesicht bekommen und nicht die ini selbst, war letztens in der Managruft (Auchindoun) wir hatten nen Todesritter tank, was hat er gemacht? Keine rücksicht auf healer genommen und eine mob gruppe nach der anderen gepullt... Die ini hatten wir nach 10-15 mins durch, und gesehen habe ich von managruft eben nur den letzten Boss, weil das die einzigste Herausforderung für den dk war...
Also leute: Genießt die instanzen in WoW! Und tragt dazu bei das solche dummköpfe nicht den Spielspaß verrecken lassen....


----------



## Keleos (14. Februar 2009)

Guter Tipp: Gilde suchen oder Stammgruppe bilden und nicht Random gehen!

Nach dem Prinzip bin ich bisher gut voran gekommen.


----------



## little sister (14. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:
> 
> Was'n das bitte für'n Titel??
> 
> ...



Sowas giebt es bei dem Spiel was ich spiele nicht !!!


----------



## Darleya (14. Februar 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Der TE ist aber sehr anspruchsvoll. Die Gilde eines Freundes will sie nicht betreten, weil sie von ihr noch nicht 100%ig überzeugt ist ... das lass ich einfach mal so unkommentiert stehen.
> 
> Richtig, alle Fragen wurden diesbezüglich schon beantwortet, auf den ersten 6-8 Seiten.
> Nun hat der TE allerdings seine Ansprüche verdeutlicht - gut gemeinte Vorschläge wurden teilweise über Bord geworfen. Deswegen reagieren manche Leute etwas verständnislos und posten ihren Unmut.



Wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest hättest du gesehen dass ich den Vorschlag mit der Gilde keinesfalls abgeschmettert habe. ;-) Und dass ich daran arbeite, mich evtl. bei einer anzumelden.
Ich wüsste nicht, was ich da über Bord geworfen habe, aúßer dass ich nicht den Server wechseln will. Was meiner Meinung nach verständlich ist, wenn man seine Hauptbezugsperson dort hat.


----------



## Gnorfal (14. Februar 2009)

für jeden Thread dieser Art einen Erfolgspunkt im Spiel bekommen und schon wäre meine Liste voll.....

Auch wenn es für manche nicht den Anschein hat: Es gibt noch nette Spieler und nette Gilden, vielleicht lauft ihr nur auf den falschen Servern rum oder viellecht gilt auch:"Wie man in den Wald ruft...."

Besispiel? Sehr gern:
Ich wurde Sonntag gegen 14.30 Uhr mit meinem Hexer 80. Bis dato trug ich immer noch 3 70er pvp Teile. 
Jemand fragt um 15.10 Uhr, ob ich lust hätte den 1000 Winter Boss im 25er mitzumachen. Ich nehme an und begebe mich dorthin. 
Random Raid, ich kenne niemanden. Ich bekomme Buffood geschenkt und per whisper eine kurze Erklärung.
Nachdem ich antwortete, dass ich den schon kenne nur noch nie mit diesem Char hier war, geht es los.
Der Boss fällt, es dropped die Hose für Hexer. Da ich der einzige Hexer war, bekomme ich die Hose ohne auch nur im RA-Chat würfeln zu müssen.
Dazu steht am Ende des Kampfes mein Name auf Platz 3 im Recount.

Tja, das ist kein Ammenmärchen, sondern so passiert auf der Aldor, Sonntag vor 2 Wochen.

Ich zitiere mal frei:



> Wenn ihr etwas ändern wollt, fangt bei euch an..



Have a nice Valentines Day:-)


----------



## Heydu (9. März 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:
> 
> Was'n das bitte für'n Titel??
> 
> ...



Ein Jammer, dass du nicht auf meinem Server spielst^^ (hab tank, heiler und auch dds als char)
Und als tank und heiler, besonders als Tank hab ich viel zu sagen
Da zählt bei mir Klasse, statt Masse (dmg auch)


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

GZ!

Full Quote eines Threads der seit 3 Wochen seelig geruht hat!

*edit*
Dann auch noch so wichtig - gut, dass dus gesagt hast!
Haben erst zwölfendrölfzig vor dir gesagt "Schade, dass du nicht auf meinem Server bist" als sie das Bild eines ansehnlichen Madels sahen xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. März 2009)

auf welchem Server spielt der TE denn eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab keine lust grad 16 Seiten durchzulesen


----------



## claet (9. März 2009)

ja soll ich jetzt für dich die 16 Seiten überfliegen oder willst du jetzt warten bis *die* TEin es für dich nochmal schreibt?


----------



## MadMat (9. März 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest hättest du gesehen dass ich den Vorschlag mit der Gilde keinesfalls abgeschmettert habe. ;-) Und dass ich daran arbeite, mich evtl. bei einer anzumelden.
> Ich wüsste nicht, was ich da über Bord geworfen habe, aúßer dass ich nicht den Server wechseln will. Was meiner Meinung nach verständlich ist, wenn man seine Hauptbezugsperson dort hat.




Gilden Beitreten ist immer so eine Sache.  Betrachtet die Konsequenzen, wenn Ihr einer Gilde beitretet, die den Content intern macht/machen will.
Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich den Beitrag hätte besser nicht geschrieben: angenommen Du gehst in Gilde A: 5 Tage / Woche Raid..nur weil man bestimmte
Inis gern möchte oder einige Leute dort kennt? - soviel Zeit hat nicht jede® .  Du gehst in Gile B: Dein Equip ist weit über dem Schnitt und du wirst
regelrecht zu "Low-Content" verdonnert (schliesslich hilft man sich ja in der Gilde - hab ich mal gelesen/gehört, aber selten gesehen, eher dass ich helfe).
Du kommst also nicht mehr dazu Deine Zeit in High-Content zu stecken oder auch mal zu entspannen, weil Du Low UND High machst.

Grüße


----------



## Mage_Collina (9. März 2009)

also ich schaue (mit meinem main) auch auf das euqip eines radnom, wenn wir ihn für ne hero oder einen raid inviten. aber wenn er nich ganz daneben gegriffen hat, wird er auch mitgenommen. (bis auf den hexer neulich, der naxx 10er mit einem ausweichswertungs-umhang, auf dem stärke war, raiden wollte ... :-) echt wahr)

und ich versteh die dropsköppe nich, die es nichtmal schaffen, einen piefigen hero-boss zu erklären. meine fresse, so schwer sind die wohl auch net ... 

wie auch immer, such dir ne gilde - und gib einem twink dein gildenfach. so mach ichs auch und ganz echt, das bisl umloggen ist wirklich zu verschmerzen!


----------



## calvin123 (9. März 2009)

Also der Hauptmann von Köpenick wäre Raidleiter seines eigenen Raids geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (9. März 2009)

multiboxing naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
spass bei seite
gruppen die nach dps fragen, da sollten alle alarmglöckschen anschlagen

unbuffed lvl83
heros: 800dps 
nh raids: 1.2k -1.5k dps
hero raids: ab 1.5k dps 

wer was anderes sagt, hat kein skill oder auf deutsch
nur was im arm aber nix im kopf
und such dir 25er raids, die sind bei weitem leichter als 10er oder 5er 

und für gearcheckerjunkies:
schaut lieber auf be.imba.hu 
als dalaran zu verstopfen

hab schon t7 leute vor loken heulen sehen, weil sie nix checkten

so und nun genug über die unfähigkeit andere leute aufgeregt

hophop ab in die gruppe


----------



## Animos93 (9. März 2009)

Ich nenn meinen nächsten Char Köpenick^^


----------



## Menellmacar (9. März 2009)

Ich versteh dich voll und ganz...hab sowas schon öfter von neuen mitgliedern meiner Gilde gehört...es betrifft ja nicht nur Nordend und 80er...viele sind sich schon zu fein mal die alten Inis zu gehen...einer der vorgestern meiner Gilde beitrat suchte 2 wochen nach ner Strat gruppe selbst 80er wollten ihn nicht ziehen da sie ja schnell durch wollten...
Dieses Ganze Equip vorgeschiebe geht mir auch auf den nerv weswegen ich (tank) und meine Freundin (heiler) nurnoch gildenintern gehen...
Und da haben wir auch den Spaß als Faktor...wir gehen auch einfach mal MC...oder Zul'Gurub...oder BWL
Auch für unsere kleinen in der Gilde damit sie auchmal die alten Inis sehen....da schleift man auchmal 2 55er zu Ony (wie vorgestern erst geschehn) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann auch nur raten...such dir ne nette gilde...wärst du auf Forscherliga und Hordler hättest du auch bei uns nen Platz angebot soviel is sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kopf hoch und nicht unterkriegen lassen das is das wichtigste die meisten wissen doch nette spieler garnichtmehr zu schätzen da sie nur durchrushen wollen...
Gruppen die auch was lustiges erleben oder sich anfreunden gibs im random bereich doch garned mehr.


----------



## szene333 (9. März 2009)

Tja, das hat Blizz prima hinbekommen, nicht wahr?

Nicht nur, dass die meisten 5er hero-Ini´s ein Witz sind. Nein, es kann auch noch jeder sofort überall rein. Keine Schlüssel mehr, keine Vorquests mehr. Somit haben alle "Nachzügler" jetzt natürlich Probleme, Gruppen für die 5er Ini´s zu bekommen, wenn der DPS (logischerweise) noch nicht so hoch ist, weil viele eben schon Naxx-Equipt sind und nur so schnell wie möglich die Daily machen wollen. 

Schade, dass die 5er so extrem schnell an Bedeutung verloren haben.


----------



## Figetftw! (20. März 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon das erste Problem...
> Ich hab meine eigene, ich hab das Gildenfach voll, ich brauch das einfach und auch den Zugriff darauf.
> Das einem Twink zu übertragen und dann immer hin- und herloggen zu müssen, weil ich ja nicht mehr dran komm, wenn ich in einer anderen Gilde bin, das ist echt irgendwie doof...
> 
> ...


Naja wer in den /2 channel schreibt "suche nette gilde" wird zu 90% keine nette gilde finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde dir raten in eine große gilde zu gehen, denn die sind strukturiert und es herrscht ein geordnenter umgangston und gildenintern machen viele leute leiber was als rnd. Ich würde also im Forum eine Bewerbnug für den "Friend" status schreiben da dein gear ja anscheinend niht außreichend ist. Und wenn du zu faul bist hin und her zu loggen dann kann ich dir leider auch net helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann ja uach keine geld verdienen wenn man zu faul ist zum arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. März 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Naja wer in den /2 channel schreibt "suche nette gilde" wird zu 90% keine nette gilde finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Tipp:

Randomgruppen! Man lernt nette Leute kennen oder nette Gilden!


----------



## Tomratz (20. März 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:





claet schrieb:


> GZ!
> 
> Haben erst zwölfendrölfzig vor dir gesagt "Schade, dass du nicht auf meinem Server bist" als sie das Bild eines ansehnlichen Madels sahen xD



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich darf immer wieder feststellen dass ich wohl zu den Leuten mit den Sonnenscheinaccounts gehöre (gab da mal einen Thread dazu, 
ich hab aber keine Lust den jetzt rauszusuchen und zu verlinken), ich hatte die Probleme der TE glücklicherweise nie.
Gut, nun bin ich Heiler aus Leidenschaft (80er Holypriestess) und profitiere evtl. von dem Heilermangel auf meinem Server (keine 
Ahnung wie die Situation da auf Shattrath ist).
Es hat aber auch noch nie jemand danach gefragt ob ich genug HPS mitbringe (keine Ahnung was ich da raushaue, aber offensichtlich
langt es).
Dazu kommt, dass meine derzeitige und meine vorherige Gilde (wir haben fast alle von dort in die jetzige Gilde gewechselt weil wir 
einfach nicht genug Member zusammenbekommen haben um Naxx 25 Gildenintern zu machen) aus hilfsbereiten und netten Leuten 
bestehen/bestanden haben. 
Es ist für uns eine Selbstverständlichkeit dass unsere "Neu-80iger" in Heroinis mitgenommen werden, damit sie sich entsprechendes
Equip holen können. Dabei bleibt halt mal einer unserer besserequipten DD's draussen und fäddisch ist. Wenn einer Tanklehrling ist,
geht einer unserer guten Tanks mit und der Tanklehrling darf entweder tanken (und der grosse Bruder greift im Notfall ein) oder er
macht halt einen auf DD. Klar kriegt er dann trotzdem die Tankitems, da haben unsere gestandenen Tanks keinen Bedarf mehr für.
Da ich unsere Tanks ziemlich gut kenne, habe ich dann auch mit der Heilung kein Problem, und wenn unser "Kleiner" halt mal umfällt,
dann wird er eben wieder gerezzt.
Dabei fangen wir klein an, z.b. mit Burg oder Nexxus und arbeiten uns dann langsam hoch. 
Der "Kleine" kriegt wie von selbst sein Equipment und bevor er richtig nachdenken kann steht er in ner Naxx-Gruppe Patchwork und 
Kollegen gegenüber.
Derzeit sorge ich dafür, dass eine Gildenkollegin aus meiner ersten Gilde, die eben länger gebraucht hat bis sie 80 war (wohl auch auf Grund mangelnder Unterstützung in ihrer damaligen Gilde, nicht identisch mit meiner ersten Gilde), mit mir und dem Tank meines 
Vertrauens in Heroinis kommt um sich zu equippen. Da an dem Tank meines Vertrauens auch noch ein DD dranhängt den ich kenne
und schätze, ist die Gruppensuche eigentlich nur noch auf einen DD beschränkt und den haben wir i.d.R. ratz fatz.

Die Flamer sollten mal an die Zeiten zurückdenken als sie selbst frisch 80 waren. Wie hat jemand weiter vorn geschrieben?, 80 geworden
und schon lag das lila Equip im Briefkasten -> auch ihr habt mal klein angefangen und die TE hat nicht gesagt dass sie in gar keiner
Instanz war bevor sie 80 war, oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen.


----------



## Xemps (20. März 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schließe micht dir an.  Dafür musste ich mich sogar hier anmelden.


----------



## Uldart (20. März 2009)

Omg Leute, hier die alten Threads wieder ausgraben....tztztz..

Aber um das ganze mal zu verkürzen, die TE hat mittlerweile eine nette Gilde gefunden, ihr Equip verbessert und sogar schon Naxxramas Clear sowie Malygos down.


----------



## Tomratz (23. März 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Omg Leute, hier die alten Threads wieder ausgraben....tztztz..
> 
> Aber um das ganze mal zu verkürzen, die TE hat mittlerweile eine nette Gilde gefunden, ihr Equip verbessert und sogar schon Naxxramas Clear sowie Malygos down.



Ist doch schön, mal in alten Threads zu graben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonewhip (23. März 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Omg Leute, hier die alten Threads wieder ausgraben....tztztz..
> 
> Aber um das ganze mal zu verkürzen, die TE hat mittlerweile eine nette Gilde gefunden, ihr Equip verbessert und sogar schon Naxxramas Clear sowie Malygos down.


Wo ist das Problem? Mich würde es auch interessieren vom TS zu hören, wie es ihr ergangen ist. Vor allem weil es genug Vollidioten gibt, die hier einen Thread erstellen, dann nicht mehr schreiben oder antworten und lachend über den Boden rollen während sie sich in den Verschnaufpausen darüber amüsieren, wie sich der Rest der (manchmal etwas komischen) Community gegenseitig zerfleischt.

Das hier ist ein FORUM. So etwas basiert auf Kommunikation (in beide Richtungen).. Aber vielleicht sollte Buffed.De für die "Eintagsfliegen" unter euch mal eine "SHOUT-Box" auf die Hauptseite packen.

MfG


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (23. März 2009)

Hallo,
Ich will dich nicht angreifen oder so, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ICH den Fehler auf DEINER Seite. 
Ich habe massig Heroinstanzen abgegrast damit ich ENDLICH mal Naxxramas gehen kann. 
Ich habe kein einziges Item gekauft und kam überall mit. Okay ich bin Heiler, aber die DDs aus meiner
Gilde haben sich genauso bemüht. 
Ich finde, dass deine DPS reicht, doch man muss auch respektieren wenn zb. Leute kein Risiko zu wipen eingehen wollen.
Ein Krieger mit guter Ausrüstung zahlt richtig viel Gold dafür....
Und die Items aus'm AH sind generell nicht soo der Hammer....
Ich rate dir: wenn du tatsächlich nie Gruppen für HC's findest, such dir eine nette Gilde.
Die nimmt einen mit, da kannst du gemütlich einmal am Tag die tägliche HC Quest abschliessen und dir nach kurzer Zeit 
(+ drops) schöne sachen für Marken kaufen.

So long, DW


----------



## Kankru (23. März 2009)

Sowas hab ich noch nie gesehn, dass jemand solche Fragen stellt! 
So lange die Leute übern Tank kommen ist mir das so wurst!
Wenn man aber die Taktiken net kennt, dann wär es nice zu wissen! Wir ham kein Problem die Kleinigkeiten zu erwähnen, die beachtet werden müssen.
WotLk - easymode!

P.S. Ich geb meinem Vorredner Recht, HC solltest du abfarmen eh du Naxx gehst! Guggst du bei Buffed, wo es was gibt und gg Ruf und dann ab ins Naxx!


----------



## youngceaser (23. März 2009)

DerWintersdorfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich will dich nicht angreifen oder so, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ICH den Fehler auf DEINER Seite.
> Ich habe massig Heroinstanzen abgegrast damit ich ENDLICH mal Naxxramas gehen kann.
> Ich habe kein einziges Item gekauft und kam überall mit. Okay ich bin Heiler, aber die DDs aus meiner
> ...


1. nur die erste seite lesen reicht nicht 
2. kein einziges item kaufen ist in deinen augen bemühen
3. finde ich die items extrem gut welche man kaufen kann also die epics sind locker auf hc ini niveau


----------



## kxray (24. März 2009)

Hallo
ich kann dich nur einladen in unsere Gilde zu kommen. Wie spielen Ally auf das Konsortium und sind Nax 10 unterwegs da wir zu wenig sind für Nax 25...
Alles nette Leute die Neulingen helfen und pushen.

Wer also lust hat mitzumachen und ein SPIEL zu SPIELEN ist herzlich eingeladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Glorim auf das Konsortium


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

kxray schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich kann dich nur einladen in unsere Gilde zu kommen. Wie spielen Ally auf das Konsortium und sind Nax 10 unterwegs da wir zu wenig sind für Nax 25...
> Alles nette Leute die Neulingen helfen und pushen.
> 
> ...




Also das ist nach 17 Seiten mein neues Highlight! xD


----------



## Kaldreth (24. März 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Omg Leute, hier die alten Threads wieder ausgraben....tztztz..
> 
> Aber um das ganze mal zu verkürzen, die TE hat mittlerweile eine nette Gilde gefunden, ihr Equip verbessert und sogar schon Naxxramas Clear sowie Malygos down.



Und wahrscheinlich wärst du die / der erste gewesen, der / die gemeckert hätte, wenn jemand einen neuen Thread zum selben Thema eröffnet hat. 

Jetzt hat mal jemand die Suchfunktion benutzt und eine Frage zum gleichen Thema und dann wird gemeckert, dass er alte Threads wieder ausgräbt! Wie man es also macht, man macht es falsch!


----------



## Thrainan (24. März 2009)

DerWintersdorfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich will dich nicht angreifen oder so, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ICH den Fehler auf DEINER Seite.
> Ich habe massig Heroinstanzen abgegrast damit ich ENDLICH mal Naxxramas gehen kann.


Wir sind um Weinachten in grünblauer Ausrüstung nach naxx gegangen und haben mehrere Bosse legen können. So schwer ist das nicht.
Ich wurde am Sonntag übrigens mit meinem Schamane in einen randomraid nicht mitgenommen, da mein equip zu schlecht sei. Und da hab ich verstanden wie es Personen wie der TE geht. Ich trage soagr zwei T7,5Teile, aber die Ausrüstung ist zu schlecht. Manchmal wunder ich mich was in den Köpfen der Leute vorgeht.


----------



## Daretina (24. März 2009)

Naxx 10ner rein zu kommen dürfte für weniger gut equipte nicht mehr das problem sein. wenn ich mir meinen server anschau steht da oft genug anfänger grp sucht. wenn die neuen 80ger natürlich in nem durchrush run mitwollen is das klar.
wir haben selbst letzte woche neue 80ger equipt ^^ waren 6 man und wollten naxx da wir die tanks und heiler gestellt haben waren schlechte dds kein prob ^^ nen schami ham wir von blau auf t7 + sec equip gebracht xD natürlich waren genau die rnd diese woche auch wieder dabei ^^ 
also wenn ihr ne naxx grp findet die läuft verabredet euch einfach für nächste woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn gut equipte dabei sind schau das die dabei bleiben ^^ 
mitlerweile isses ohne probs möglich aus rnd stamm zu machen ^^ 

grüße


----------



## rimrott (24. März 2009)

Hey hey, stimmt doch so gar nicht, hab dich doch gestern mitgenommen :-P


----------



## Tyraila (24. März 2009)

ich schaue mir von den leuten gar nicht das gear an als tank  und als dd weil die leute müssen selber wissen ob sie da hin gehen wollen oder nicht. aber das problem kenne ich echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte bei meiner jägerin die falsche rota und somit wenig dps aber nu gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht dich net verrück





wenn du auch madmortem wärst würd ich dich in die gilde holen wo ich nu bin : D


----------



## Drakonis (24. März 2009)

@TE
eine vernünftige Gilde suchen, die eigene Gildenbank aufm main ist sowas von überflüssig, dafür sollte man sich einen bankchar einrichten der dann auch gleich immer in der hauptstadt bleibt.

generell versteh ich nicht, auf was für asi - servern hier einige spielen müssen. auf meinem server sit es mir noch nie in 2 jahren vorgekommen, das...
1. beim versagen eines tanks/heilers nen dd beschuldigt wurde
2. man für eine hero ini nicht mitgenommen wurde, weil das equip zu schlecht war.
3. ich für ne hero nach dps/hps/tps gefragt wurde.

solange man keine spezifischen erfolgsruns macht, ist das alles auch relativ uninteressant.


----------



## JonnyBee (24. März 2009)

Ja das ist heut zu Tage leider so, die Mitspieler werden immer jünger und immer unfreundlicher.
Aber normaler weise als Hexenmeister sollte man keine Probleme haben irgendwo rein zu kommen.
Am besten suchst du dir eine nette Gilde mit erwachsenen Spielern, dich dich dann gerne mitnehmen.

Ich persönlich spiele am liebsten Abends ab 22 uhr , da sind zwar weniger Spieler unterwechs aber die Kiddis schlafen schon.

Ich fände es super wenn es Server für Erwachsene Spieler gäbe und für Jugendliche.

Liebe WOW Spieler seit nett und freundlich, dann ist es man auch nett und freundlich zu euch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Boah Leute - der Thread ist 6 Wochen alt und es sind 16 Seiten geschrieben worden und jetzt kommt ihr hier an mit "Such dir ne ordentliche Gilde" ???
Das war schon auf Seite 5 bescheuert und wurde schon auf Seite 5 hunderte Male erwähnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll das ein verfluchter Scherz sein?


----------



## Thí (24. März 2009)

Kann dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen eine Raidgilde zu suchen. Es muss ja nicht gleich die Serverbeste sein. Einfach mal rum gucken auf deinem Realmforum oder die Gildenwerbung im /2 Channel (eigentlich ja /4^^) beachten und drauf reagieren. Es gibt überall Gilden, die auch Frischfleisch eine Chance geben. Also lass den Kopf net hängen.


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Das is mir  jetzt zu dumm - ich reporte den jetzt -.-

Wenn hier kein Mod zu macht bekommen wir in 3 Jahren noch "Such dir ne Gilde"


----------



## Borberat (24. März 2009)

äh??
Der Hauptmann von Köpenick war doch der Typ der sich als Offizier verkleidet hat und eine
Schar von Soldaten am bahnhof eingesammelt hat um mit ihnen die Stadtkasse zu "beschlagnahmen"... ???

Was hat das denn damit zu tun?

Die Antwort ist die selbe wie schon bei 100 anderen Threads, SUCH DIR FREUNDE!
Wenn jemand sagt "Machst du 2k dps??" sagst halt ja hat er halt pech gehabt, beim bomben im Flammenschlund
hab ich mal 2k gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Kaldreth (24. März 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> äh??
> Der Hauptmann von Köpenick war doch der Typ der sich als Offizier verkleidet hat und eine
> Schar von Soldaten am bahnhof eingesammelt hat um mit ihnen die Stadtkasse zu "beschlagnahmen"... ???
> 
> ...



Einfach mal den Eröffnungspost gründlich durchlesen, dann wirst du schon rausfinden was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat! 

Ich würd dir raten such dir ne vernünftige Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry Claet


----------



## Calystro (24. März 2009)

ich kann dazu nur sagen bau dir selber ne gruppe und rock die ini´s (wenn du in keine gilde willst wegen bank etc).
 leider isses nun mal so das bei randomgruppen immer nach dps und "erfahrung" gefragt wird (ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert , aber kann ja noch kommen )
in meinem fall isses so das ich hauptsächlich mit der gilde oder leute aus der freundesliste in instanzen gehe, man hat sich halt auf einander eingespielt  und weiß wie der andere tickt. das man mal wiped mein gott man ist ja nicht immer in hochform also was soll´s die paar gold holst dir fix über die daylies.

also solltest du auf senjin und hordenseite spielen meld dich mal 

so long


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Ich muss dringend auf meinen Puls achten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh 

Ich bin absolut sprachlos - ich kanns iwie einfach net glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. März 2009)

ich finde es sehr gut, daß dazu nicht ein neuer Thread eröffnet wurde. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe, dieser hier wird mindestens 20 Seiten lang.


----------



## Dufurius (24. März 2009)

"Made by day"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich muss schon sagen solche Threads versüßen mir meinen Büroaltag schon ziemlich!

Also erstma zu dem Equip Problem! Gebuffed 1800dps?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mein crap equipter lvl 70 Warri den ich so gut wie nie spiele is letztens in BT fun Raid 1200DPS gefahren und das fast ohne Support. Jetzt kommst du daher und willst jemanden verklickern dass du gebuffed 1800dps fährst? Sry aber da würde ich dich auch nicht mitnehmen. Klingt hart ist aber so. 

Erfahrung? 
Taktiken durchlesen FTW. Auch wenn man das nicht so richtig als "Erfahrung" werten kann aber du hast zumindestens Ahnung von den Bossen. 




Ach und was dein RL angeht. Ist vollkommen in ordnung dass du vollzeit arbeitest. Ich tu das auch, sogar noch mehr als das, und ich kann mich nicht gerade über mangelnde Zeit für WoW beschweren ganz im gegenteil mir stinkt es teilweise vor Langeweile.


----------



## jekyll_do (24. März 2009)

Also ich finde hier wird 18 Seiten lang ziemlich am wichtigsten Punkt vorbeidiskutiert. Der Punkt ist:

Ohne eine vernünftige Gilde macht WoW praktisch keinen Sinn. Geschweige denn Spass.

Wie man schon sehr schön an meinem Vorposter "Dufurius" sehen kannst gibt es im Spiel genau wie im richtigen Leben genug Leute mit denen man nichts zu tun haben möchte, ganz einfach weil sie dreist und doof sind. Wenn du Dich aber wegen eines Bankfachs weiter mit Randoms rumquälen willst, bitte. Jeder ist selbst für sein Spielerlebnis verantwortlich!


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Das muss jetzt jawohl ein Scherz sein -.-
Ich hab diesen Post jetzt drei mal wieder gelöscht. 2 mal hatte ich alles in Großbuchstaben geschrieben. 

Seid ihr alle blind? Oder stehen bei mir 18 andere Seiten?
Hunderte Male wurde ihr gesagt sie möge sich eine Gilde suchen. 
Hunderte Male wollten irgendwelche notgeilen Böcke sie auf ihren Server holen.

Außerdem hat sie inzwischen eine Gilde, hat einiges an Equip aus Nax 25 und von Malygos.


----------



## Dufurius (24. März 2009)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Also ich finde hier wird 18 Seiten lang ziemlich am wichtigsten Punkt vorbeidiskutiert. Der Punkt ist:
> 
> Ohne eine vernünftige Gilde macht WoW praktisch keinen Sinn. Geschweige denn Spass.
> 
> Wie man schon sehr schön an meinem Vorposter "Dufurius" sehen kannst gibt es im Spiel genau wie im richtigen Leben genug Leute mit denen man nichts zu tun haben möchte, ganz einfach weil sie dreist und doof sind. Wenn du Dich aber wegen eines Bankfachs weiter mit Randoms rumquälen willst, bitte. Jeder ist selbst für sein Spielerlebnis verantwortlich!




1. @ jekyll_do ich fühle mich ja geehrt dass du mich in deinem Post erwähnst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Ironie off*, allerdings solltest du nicht immer von dir auf andere schließen. 

2. Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und hab mir das Equip von der Madam angekuckt und das ist, wenn ich bedenke dass ich Anfang wotlk naxx10 mit komplett blauem Equip und naxx 25er mit teils epic equipten Leuten innerhalb kürzester Zeit clear hatte, eigentlich mehr als geeignet.

3. Sie hat mit ihrem Hexer eine Gilde.

4. Angesichts dieser Tatsachen sollte man sich vielleicht mal an die eigene Nase fassen und sich fragen was man selber falsch macht und nicht gleich die anderen Spieler verantworlich machen.


----------



## Micro(welle) (24. März 2009)

Also bei der dps angabe schmück die einfach ein wenig aus. Hilft meistens.
Außerdem sag einfach das du Erfahrung hast und lass dir die bosse kurz von nem Gildenkollegen erklären.
Und wenn du dir nicht ganz sicher bist sagtse einfach, dass hier nochmal kurz die taktik erkläert werden soll, da du bislang immer verschiedene hattest.
Hat bei meinen ersten Raids in bc auch so geklappt im nachhinein hatt es dann keiner bereut das er mich mitgenommen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlenD (24. März 2009)

Naja, geratest warscheinlich immer an die falschen Leute/Gruppen, wenn ich mit meinem chars. Naxx 10ner gehe, nehm ich leuz mit die noch blau sind, da ich NUR Marken brauche, nehm ich halt 1-2 KOllegen/rl-kollegen mit dann macht das wipen auch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich erkläre alles im TS ganz genau und so das es sogar jeder 9 jährige verstehn sollte!
Manchmal sieht es aba dennoch so aus, dass loweuipte Leute es nicht bringen, wenn schon kein dmg/heal/schlechter Tank sollten sie schon movment erhalten sein, was aber meistens auch niccht der fall ist........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du mal bock hast und zufällig auf Alli/Aszhara spielst meld dich bei mir!


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Ich finde ja der TE sollte sich ne Gilde suchen.

Ach und wenn du auf Kil'Jaeden spielst schreib mich an, ich würd dich gerne piiieeeppp ähm ich meine dich in meine Gilde einladen.

muahahahahaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spacekeks007 (24. März 2009)

Tjoa.. das sind die helden vom server die habens drauf waren über nacht lvl 80 hatten alle instanzen clear und naxx auf farmstatus... alles über nacht und die epixx sind ihnen so zugeflogen.

wie auch immer klar will man so gut und mit so wenig verlust wie möglich durch eine instanz aber hab schon erlebt das man mich abgelehnt hat weil die ini läufer naxx equip wollten und mindestens 3k dps für ne hero ini manche haben wirklich den schuss nicht mehr gehört fürheros braucht man gutes blaues equip und man muss seinen char spielen können der rest kommt von allein wenn man nicht von lvl 1 an überall gezogen wurde

dazu sind heros schliesslich da um bessere ausrüstung sich zu holen 

und diese neue masche mit der dps abfrage...manchmal nützt der beste dd nix wenn das drumherum nicht stimmt und man nur durch die ini durchstirbt

und irgendwie muss es ja noch spass machen weil . es ist nur ein spiel... ja richtig gelesen ein spiel da gruselts manchen vieleicht und seine weltansicht gerät ins wanken  real live ist das mit der scheiss grafik und dem scheiss leben^^


----------



## King-Merte (24. März 2009)

bei mir war das genau so ^^ als ich grad 80 war hab ich mich megamäßg gefreut jaaaa endlich naxx, violette festung hero etc ^^ natürlich auch wie bei euch erst anfrage jaa warst schonmal drin? fährst gut dps? und als druiden-dd finde ich immernoche recht selten grps. ich war aber so dreist und hab damals geantwortet ja ich war schon drin. genauso mit naxx, satharion und archavons kammer ^^ ich hab mich einfach durchgemogelt und jetz hab ich eigentlich gutes eq zwar unbuffed nur um die 1550 spelldmg aber dafür zwischen 2,5 und 3k dps. also sagt einfach mal ja ich war drin die meisten merkens eh nicht & wenn dies merken glaub ich ham die eh kein bock mehr ein rauszuschmeißen aus der grp und nen neuen zu suchen =)


----------



## Stevesteel (24. März 2009)

würde auch niemanden rausschmeissen, weil ich nach dem Viertel in Nax zBsp. sehe, daß er den Erfolg fürs 'Viertel bekommen hat, sich aber beworben hat mit NAxx clear.
Wenn aber der Tank inner Rdm beim PW dauernd umfällt, weil er nicht crittimmun ist, tja, dann muss er halt ersetzt werden. Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cypress2308 (24. März 2009)

ja das problem hatte ich am anfang auch.
gerade frisch auf lvl 80, mein equip bestand aus questbelohnung und non hero inis.

und dann stand im /2 : "lf 2 DDs für hdz4 hero"
ich hab mich gemeldet wurde auch fix geportet und dann : "oO ohne epix wird das nichts sry bb"
und gekickt -.-

und das mit dem gilden suchen ist auch sone sache ... die meisten einigermaßen guten gilden nehmen eh nur leute mit "equip" & "erfahrung"

naja bei mir wars dann letztendlich so das  im /2 channel gefragt wurde ob jemand seine gildensatzung für 10g unterschreibt. ich hab mich gemeldet die 10g kassiert und bin drin geblieben. die ersten paar wochen hatten wir zwar nur 14 mitglieder und haben auch keine inis hin bekommen weil wir nur dds waren es kamen immer mehr leute hinzu auch leute mit "equip" und "erfahrung". 
und die waren dann nicht so anspruchsvoll und haben mich mitgenommen. -> Und siehe da : trotz Blau / Grünen Equip ging der Nexus komplett ohne Wipes <-

naja und jetzt sind wir schon ne recht ordentliche gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn ich mal lust auf naxx habe und gerade nicht mit meiner gilde gehen kann dann meld ich mich bestimmt nicht wenn jemand schreibt "lf dds für naxx10er bitte mit erfahrung & equip und mind. 2,5k dmg"
obwohl ich mittlerweile den anforderungen entspreche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pontifexmax (24. März 2009)

Also meine Maxime ist ---> "Der Weg ist das Ziel"

Ich hab mir ne eigene Gilde aufgebaut mit allen Klassen allen Rassen und allen Berufen. Ich kaufe konsequent nichts teures im AH sondern ich stell es selbst her ziehe es meinen Chars an und verkaufe es. Ich brauch keine super T Ausrüstung - ich hab auch so Spass am Spiel. Ergo sind Instanzen ein Kann aber kein Muss.

Was macht der Pixelschieber wenn er das Beste hat was man anziehen kann und auch sonst alles clear hat - er langweilt sich und zieht sich nen neuen Twink hoch. Da ich alle Twinks gleichzeitig hochziehe verbringe ich so schon seit 3 Jahren mit dem Spiel und hab mich nicht eine Sitzung gelangweilt oder geärgert weil mich keiner mitnimmt. Ich frage gar nicht erst  !!!!!

Die Freunde die mich kennen im Spiel nehmen mich aber gerne mit weil Sie die gleiche Einstellung von Spass am Spiel haben wie ich. Und mittlerweile sind auch einige zu meiner Gilde gestossen die hier Ihre Twinks parken weil Sie gern ab und an mal vorbei kommen wollen um gemeinsam in Instanzen zu gehen.


----------



## Rhokan (24. März 2009)

Jaja, das Problem kennen wohl die meisten, solangs nur um heros geht kannste die Gruppe ja auch einfach selber aufmachen, dann sitzt du am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Sulli (24. März 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Viele wundern sich jetzt bestimmt:
> 
> Was'n das bitte für'n Titel??
> 
> ...


Ach , mach dir nicht son Kopf und lüg einfach .. du warst schon mit Main drin aber weisst nicht mehr alles .. ist ja schon so lange her das du in diesen low inis warst ^^.. merkt eh keiner ob das stimmt oder nicht ...lol.. die meisten die da drin sind kennen es auch nicht so doll und ausserdem gibs soviel versch . taktiken .. Schau zum Beispiel dir die Ini beschreibungen auf div. seiten an das du ungefähr weisst was da so geht und gut ist . Die leute die in den Inis am meisten rumflamen sie brauchen nur erfahrenen sind meistens auch die , die ihren char auch nicht richtig beherrschen und um das zu kompensieren , sie andere dabei haben möchten die Top Ausgestattet sind. gibt im mom eh zu viele die meinen sie wären die besten weil sie durch ihre Gilde Top Ausgestattet sind aber absolut Keine Ahnung von ihren Char haben .( Habe auch schon  sehr schlecht Ausgest. mitgenommen .. denn wenn man ne gute gruppe ist macht ein lower nichts aus )   Aber sowas merkt man in nen 25ger Raid wenig wenn mal nen paar keine Ahnung von ihren char haben .. denn wer will schon auf sowas achten .. man ist ja froh wenn der boss schnellstens liegt  und man weiterkann ^^ 2 oder 3 in nen raid die nicht ne super leistung bringen merkt man auch nicht unbedingt wenn der Rest gut ist ... was solls .. ist halt nur nen game und auch wipen kann Spass machen .. und jetzt an die Flamer .. DAS KOSTET SOVIEL REP. GOLD... macht euch nicht ins Hemd .. steht nicht in den Hauptstätten rum um euch bewundern zu lassen .. geht Questen oder farmen .. dann habt ihr mehr als genug Gold und braucht wegen nen bisschen Rep , Gold nicht weinen...lol


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

GZ!

Nach 18 Seiten ein neuer FullQuote!

Dieses Thema bringt mich heute noch um -.-


----------



## Stevesteel (24. März 2009)

gogo, Seite 20 ist in Sicht und wir haben noch immer keine fundamentale Lösung für die TE.


----------



## Dufurius (24. März 2009)

Weisheit: Man sollte nicht warten bis einem die gebratenen Hühner in den Mund fliegen.

Lösung: Selbstinitiative

Der TE sollte vielleicht nicht immer darauf warten dass irgendwer ihn mitnimmt sondern einfach die Sache mal selbst in die Hand nehmen und eine eigene Gruppe aufmachen. Es gibt genug Leute denen es genau so geht wie ihr und da würde ein "/2 Suchen noch Leute für unsere neue Naxx Gruppe" schon ganz schön Wunder wirken glaub ich.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> GZ!
> 
> Nach 18 Seiten ein neuer FullQuote!
> 
> Dieses Thema bringt mich heute noch um -.-



du mußt mal etwas lockerer werden!^^

Dieser Thread wurde von einer Frau erstellt sonst wäre er nach 3 Seiten unhöflichen Spams schon geschlossen worden!^^

Und wenn hier immernoch gepostet wird obwohl sich alles geklärt hat dann ist das halt so!^^

Nimms hin und spar dir deine Energie und Nerven für Threads die es noch Wert sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (24. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> "Made by day"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Epic fail würd ich sagen. Ich bin beim leveln von 70 auf 80 teilweise auch mehr dps gefahren als dann frisch in den heros auf 80. Geh mal selber paar guides lesen, dann verstehst du auch warum. 

Bedenke mal das man auf 80 viel mehr Hit, krit und was nicht alles Wertung braucht als auf 70 um die selben Prozente zu erreichen. Das wächst mit der Ausrüstung bei den meisten aber wärend des levelns nicht adäquat mit.

Edit: ich habe übrigens kein problem ältere Themen neu zu disskutieren, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Tomratz (24. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt jawohl ein Scherz sein -.-
> Ich hab diesen Post jetzt drei mal wieder gelöscht. 2 mal hatte ich alles in Großbuchstaben geschrieben.
> 
> Seid ihr alle blind? Oder stehen bei mir 18 andere Seiten?
> ...



/sign

Tante Edit sagt, ich hab grade Seite 19 angefangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Edit: ich habe übrigens kein problem ältere Themen neu zu disskutieren, wo ist das Problem?



Das Problem ist, dass hier nix neu diskutiert wird, sondern irgendwelche Leute den ersten Post lesen -> dann auf Antworten klicken (also einen FullQuote erstellen) und dann ihren Senf hier hinschmieren, der inhaltlich schon gefühlte 12 mio mal da steht, ohne auch nur eine bereits gegebene Antwort gelesen zu haben.

Aber Scrätcher hat Recht. Ich mach jetzt Feierabend und werd mich bei nem Pils, ner Wasserpfeife und ner Runde WC3 TD gegen Kumpels entspannen.
Bis morgen dann auf ein Neues xD


----------



## Hairman (24. März 2009)

magst nicht auf Lothar wechseln? hätt da ne tolle Gilde für dich. 
Wenn du gut *pieep* sogar mit eigenem Bankfach.

sorry claet, could not resist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ab sofort gibts bei mir ein Spendenkonto zu erfragen (nicht wundern wenn mein Name dransteht), 
auf dass wir genug Geld zusammenbekommen dass claet Privatpatient wird bevor er nen Herzinfarkt erleidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (24. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Epic fail würd ich sagen. Ich bin beim leveln von 70 auf 80 teilweise auch mehr dps gefahren als dann frisch in den heros auf 80. Geh mal selber paar guides lesen, dann verstehst du auch warum.
> 
> Bedenke mal das man auf 80 viel mehr Hit, krit und was nicht alles Wertung braucht als auf 70 um die selben Prozente zu erreichen. Das wächst mit der Ausrüstung bei den meisten aber wärend des levelns nicht adäquat mit.
> 
> Edit: ich habe übrigens kein problem ältere Themen neu zu disskutieren, wo ist das Problem?




Ist mir klar, aber sieh dir mal ihr Equip an. Da sind 1800dps ein bisschen...naja reden wa nicht weiter drüber sonst kommt wieder die Fleischpeitsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja jetzt is Feierabend, ab nach Hause und morgen dan auf ein Neues!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (24. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Ist mir klar, aber sieh dir mal ihr Equip an. Da sind 1800dps ein bisschen...naja reden wa nicht weiter drüber sonst kommt wieder die Fleischpeitsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ihr equipt hat sich seit erstellend es Posts auch monatelang verbessert...


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Aber Scrätcher hat Recht. Ich mach jetzt Feierabend und werd mich bei nem Pils, ner Wasserpfeife und ner Runde WC3 TD gegen Kumpels entspannen.
> Bis morgen dann auf ein Neues xD



Hä bitte was?

Wo hab ich was von ner Wasserpfeife erwähnt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man man man! Das die Leute immer das in die Sätze hineininterpretieren müssen, was sie gerne herauslesen würden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (24. März 2009)

toryz schrieb:


> Naja mal so gesagt: Wo soll der Spaß auch herkommen wenn man 20 mal in der Burg (zbsp.) war? Irgendwie ist dann klar wieso die Leute so fix durch huschen wollen wenn sie schon so oft drin waren.



Wieso ? Auch wenn ich schon 20zig mal in BU und/oder Tu war, wenn einer aus der Gilde mich fragt ob ich mitkomm, klar, ab ins TS die Leute besser kennenlernen, Spass haben wenn der Heal mal wieder die Mobs pullt usw.
Ausserdem dient es mir als Offi unser Gilde als gute Möglichkeit neu 80er (oder u. 80er in non Heros) kennenzulernen um zu sehen wie diese bei uns reinpassen. Nicht vom dps her, klar schaut man auch mal drauf aber nicht nur, ausschlaggebend ist bei mir/uns, das sozialverhalten in der Gruppe. Leute die wir nicht wollen sind Itemgeile möchtegern Imbas, denen die Gruppe egal ist und meistens im TS schweigend rumhocken, bzw. behaupten Micro kaputt etc.
Die Leute die sich gut verhalten, sprich in die Gruppe passen, werden auch mal Naxx 10er für die ersten beiden Viertel mitgenommen, auch wenn diese nur 1k dps fahren. Auch bei der Itemverteilung sehen wir zu das niemand übervorteilt wird und es verzichten sogar einige freiwillig zugunsten nicht so gut equipter Leute.
Man sieht also, es geht auch anders und wie..., wir sind äusserst erfoglreich, gehen mittlerweile auch Gildenintern 25er Naxx / Obsi /Ak und ich denke solche Gilden gibt es mehrere, musst halt nur suchen^^


----------



## Duni (24. März 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ja klar, man will ja nicht mehr Zeit als unbedingt notwendig in der Instanz verbringen.* Man spielt ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß.*




Aha...


----------



## Stonewhip (24. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> [...]



./vote 4 "3-Tage-Urlaub".

Wenn Du hier nix weiter zum "Besten" zu geben hast, als die Leute auf Deine gehirnamputierte, teilweise beleidigende  Art darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass der Thraed schon etwas älter ist, empfehle ich Dir dringend einmal wieder nach draussen zu gehen, statt hier Deinen Müll vom Stapel zu lassen. Oder: wechsel doch einfach mal den Thread.

Das schont auch Deinen Puls.


----------



## Hairman (24. März 2009)

weil gehirnamputiert ja auch viel weniger beleidigend ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stimme claet zu, dass das Thema sich seit geschätzten 16 Seiten im Kreis dreht, nur unterbrochen von einer Metadiskussion, ob sich der Kreis nun wirklich noch dreht. Es geht in keinster Weise darum, wie alt der Thread geworden ist, sondern einzig und allein darum, wie oft man in einer Diskussion die selben 2 "Argumente" wiederholen kann/darf/sollte. Und er hat Recht wenn er so langsam meint: is gut jetz.


----------



## Darleya (24. März 2009)

Sorry Leute - aber nehmt es mir nicht übel, wenn ich nur noch lachen kann ;-)
Da wird ein Thread rausgekramt von mir, der schon ein paar Wochen alt ist... und mir wird auf 19 Seiten erzählt, komm auf meinen Server, such dir 'ne Gilde usw. 

Aber es wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt: Ich habe mittlerweile eine sehr nette Gilde gefunden ;-)
Und wenn sich wer mein Equip anschaut und dann rumnörgelt, dass ich nur 1500 dps mache (weil ich das anfangs gesagt habe), der sollte beachten, dass zwischen dieser Aussage und dem jetzigen Equip mehrere Wochen liegen. ;-)

Lasst das Thema doch einfach ruhen - es ist doch alles gut :-)
Ich bin zufrieden, ich wechsel für niemanden den Server, und wer mich trotzdem heiraten will, sollte selber den Server wechseln, ich spiele auf Khaz'goroth ;-)


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> ......
> Da wird ein Thread rausgekramt von mir, der schon ein paar Wochen alt ist... und mir wird auf 19 Seiten erzählt, komm auf meinen Server, such dir 'ne Gilde usw.
> .......



Ich reporte mal in der Hoffnung das ein Moderator ihn mit einem Schloß für ewig in den tiefen des Forums versenkt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (24. März 2009)

Schließungsgründe:

1. Beleidigungen und Provokation

2. Wiederholung von Tips, die mittlerweile hinfällig sind

3. Ständige Beschwerden, dass der Thread schon längst tot sei

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit!


----------

